# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  برنامه های VB

## perfeshnal

این برنامه ای که می زارم یک افکت زیبا برای فرم هستش

----------


## perfeshnal

این یک برنامه است که توش کلی توابع API بکار رفته که می تونید اونها رو از تو سورس استخراج 
کنید فکر کنم که بدرد همه بخوره

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید Modules ویژوال بیسیک رو به سورس دلفی تبدیل کنید کارش وقعا محشره
اگه نگیرید ضرر کردید  :تشویق:

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه جالب که با اون می تونید چندتا کار سیستمی مثل پاک کردن فایلهای Temp یا خالی
کردن آشغالی و ... ویندوزتون رو انجام بدید.

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید از صفحه فرمتون پرینت بگیرید

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه به شما نشون میده که چطوری می تونید فرمتون رو به حالت Scroll در بیارید.

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه حرفه ای برای طراحی آیکون های حرفه ای به نظر من که ارزش دانلود رو داره

----------


## perfeshnal

*دوستان هم اگه برنامه هایی دارن دریغ نکنند* 
ممنونم

----------


## perfeshnal

این یک برنامه است که با اون می تونید سورس فایلها رو ببینید و از اونها استفاده کنید  
تقریبا تو مایه های نرم افزار ResHack

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای که با اون میتونید دیتابیس اکسس قابل استفاده در ویژوال بیسیک درست کنید و اون در برنامه اکسس ویرایش کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

یک PicViewer ساده

----------


## perfeshnal

این دیگه آخرشه با این برنامه می تونید روی برنامه های خودتون قفل بزارید کارش واقعا عالی
البته توش آموزش تصویری استفاده از قفل رو داره :تشویق:

----------


## perfeshnal

یک Photo Editor  کاملا حرفه ای که کار دوتا از دوستای خودمونه البته این رو هم بگم که این برنامه رو از سایت Iranvig گرفتم.

----------


## perfeshnal

*دوستان اگه برنامه ای می خواستند مطرح کنند شاید داشتیم و براشون گذاشتیم*

----------


## perfeshnal

دیکشنری ساده ولی در عین حال هم زیبا و همه حرفه ای 
این برنامه هم از سایت Iranvig دانلود کردم

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای نشان دادن شماره سریال درایو های هارد

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می توان آیکون برنامه ها یا فایل های DLL ی که 32 بیتی هستند را استخراج کرد.
این برنامه به صورت پیش فرض آیکون های shell32.dll را استخراج می کند.

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه به عکس از صفحه نمایش میگیره و در کنار پروژه ذخیره میکنه

----------


## perfeshnal

بازی پاسور این برنامه رو حتما بگیرید خیلی جالب !!

----------


## perfeshnal

یک Player ساده

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای اضافه کردن عکس به منو

----------


## perfeshnal

این یک برنامه ی محشره تبدیل Excel To MDB فقط باید فایل Excel در کنار برنامه شما باشه البته می تونید با تغییر دادن سورس خودتون هم یک کارایی روش بکنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

فکر کنم این برنامه از اسمش مشخص باشه فقط در کل بگم که برنامه جالبیه

----------


## perfeshnal

تا حالا دیدید که برای محافظت از فایلهای بانکهای اطلاعاتی اکسس روی فایل پسورد می ذارن این برنامه پسورد این فایلها رو به شما نشون می ده و شما می تونید به سادگی از فایل استفاده کنید  :قهقهه:

----------


## perfeshnal

ای بابا دوستان دارن کم لطفی می کنن حتما ما رو قابل نمی دونن که برنامه هاشون رو اینجا آپلود کنند فرق نمیکنه برنامه رو خودتون نوشته باشید یا از جای دیگه آورده باشید فقط اینجا بزارید
تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند 
خیلی ممنونم  :قلب:

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه به شما یاد میده که چطوری می تونید با عکسها برای برنامتون اسکین درست کنید

----------


## perfeshnal

یک اسلایدر جالب عکس که کار دوتا از دوستان خوبمون هست

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید افکتهای جالبی به اسلاید های عکسهاتون بدید این برنامه رو از سایت 
Iranvig گرفتم

----------


## perfeshnal

دوستان اگر در نوشته ها غلط املایی وجود داره به بزرگواری خودتون ببخشید

----------


## perfeshnal

نمی دونم با Agent های ویندوز کارکردین یا نه این یک برنامه است که داخلش از Agent استفاده 
شده به نظرم برای قشنگ کردن برنامه بدرد می خوره

----------


## perfeshnal

ای برنامه از اسمش مشخصه چیه برای تغییر Volume

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ی Search در لیست باکس

----------


## perfeshnal

گذاشتن دکمه در TitleBar فرم

----------


## perfeshnal

اجرای برنامه فقط از روی سی دی

----------


## perfeshnal

عوض کردن عکس پشت زمینه

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای Disable کردن Taskmanager

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای عوض کردن فرمت عکسها به همه ی فرمتها برنامه ی بدرد بخوریه

----------


## perfeshnal

دوستان یک کمکی به ما بکنن

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام 
جناب yavari برای سوال شما این برنامه رو پیدا کردم که یک برنامه حسابداری به نام حسابگره 
که داخل برنامه با پرینت هم سروکار داره این برنامه رو از سایت Iranvig گرفتم.
فقط اول فونت تو فولدر را نصب کنید.
برای چاپ اول روی چاپ کردن فاکتور و بعد روی نمایش فاکتور کلیک کنید
امیدوارم مشکلتون حل بشه

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک سایت راجب DataBase و کار کردن با اونه مثال های خوبی هم داره

http://www.vb-helper.com/index_database.html

----------


## perfeshnal

باید همه تون برنامه ی Paint ویندوز رو دیده باشید اینم یک چیز تو مایه های همین برنامه است

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک آموزش برای ذخیره کردن عکس در DataBase

----------


## perfeshnal

بازم می گم اگر دوستان برنامه ای لازم دارن مطرح کنند

----------


## yavari

سلام

 در مورد برنامهAccess2000 Password

راستی من دربدر همچین برنامه ای بودم اما این برنامه واسه من درست کار نمی کنه
یعنی تنها هنری که اگه بکنه یه کاراکترشو درست تشخیص میده باقیشم نمی دونم چه فونتیه ! خرچنگ قورباغه هست !  :بامزه:  
دوستان میشه شما هم اینو امتحان کنید و نتیجه رو بگید !!!  :تشویق:

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام 
من برنامه Access2000 Password چک کردم مشکلی نداره پسورد رو درست میده

----------


## yavari

سلام 

perfeshnal جان ، دیتا بیس منو امتحان کن ، حتی یه کاراکترش هم درست نمی گه!

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

بله من امتحانش کردم درسته پسورد رو نشون نمیده ولی نمی دونم عیبش کجاست آخه دیتابیس هایی که من درست کردم و روی اونها پسورد گذاشتم رو نشون می ده

----------


## perfeshnal

پسورد دیتابیس شما yavari بود من اونو با یک نرم افزار دیگه بدست آوردم.

----------


## perfeshnal

ولی برنامه موردی نداره چون پسورد بقیه دیتابیس ها رو نشون میده

----------


## perfeshnal

با سلام دوباره خدمت دوستان
این برنامه از اسمش مشخصه چیه یک ساعت در TitleBar برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید اسم کامپیوتر رو عوض کنید

----------


## perfeshnal

این یک برنامه است که نوار TaskBar رو شفاف میکنه

----------


## perfeshnal

*دوستان هم اگه ما رو یاری کنند خوشحال میشیم باور کنید  *

----------


## perfeshnal

این یکی تمام مشخصات کامل ویندوز و همچنین HardDisk رو میده

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه واقعا عالی، اگر شما فکس داشته باشید می تونید با این برنامه فکس بفرستید.

----------


## perfeshnal

شفاف کردن فرم برنامه بصورت خیلی ساده

----------


## perfeshnal

این یک مجموعه توابع VB.NET ولی خیلی هاش در VB 6.0 هم استفاده می شه

----------


## yavari

> پسورد دیتابیس شما yavari بود من اونو با یک نرم افزار دیگه بدست آوردم.


سلام دوست عزیز 

خب شما اگه می تونید اون نرم افزار رو بذارید ، گفتم که در بدر همچین چیزیم !

ممنون

----------


## perfeshnal

> خب شما اگه می تونید اون نرم افزار رو بذارید ، گفتم که در بدر همچین چیزیم !


جناب yavari حجم این نرم افزار بیشتر از حجمی که بشه در اینجا پست کرد بازم شما می تونید ایمیل تون رو به من بدید تا برای شما بفرستم.

----------


## perfeshnal

چندتا افکت برای Text ها افکتهای جالبیه

----------


## perfeshnal

بازی GameMagiccard البته من این رو برای بازیش نذاشتم بلکه یک افکتهایی توش داره که بدردتون می خوره

----------


## perfeshnal

بازی جالب clicker این یکی رو برای بازیش گذاشتم واقعا جالبه

----------


## perfeshnal

یک Animation جالب وقعا دیدنی

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه یک خط کشه مثل خط کش نرم افزار Word

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه واقعا محشره می تونه یک صفحه Web ساده رو با گرفتن اطلاعات از کاربر بسازه و اونو Save کنه

----------


## favorite

<http://www.vbto.net>
این برنامه تمام کدهارو به هم تبدیل میکنه
به این اسم سرچ کنیدhttp://www.vbto.net/

----------


## yavari

> جناب yavari حجم این نرم افزار بیشتر از حجمی که بشه در اینجا پست کرد بازم شما می تونید ایمیل تون رو به من بدید تا برای شما بفرستم.


سلام دوست عزیز

لطف کنید به این آدرس
rezahassani1@yahoo.com

ممنون ار توجه تون

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام گرم به همه دوستان 

با این برنامه می تونید پشت منوهاتون عکس دلخواه رو بذارید و از یکنواختی دربیارید.

----------


## perfeshnal

این یکی واقعا محشره یک Desktop کامل که فرق زیادی با دسکتاپ ویندوز نداره واقعا عالی  :تشویق:  
 ....حتما دانلود کنید....

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم Toolbar ویندوز XP

----------


## perfeshnal

نمی دونم تا حالا خیلی خوب به ویژوال بیسیک دقت کردید در ویژوال بیسیک 3 تا 4 پنجره است مثل Properties یا Project که به هم چسبیدند و شما می تونید جای اونها رو با کشیدن تغییر بدین این برنامه هم تو همین مایه هاست فکر کنم به کارتون خیلی بیاد.(خودم نفهمیدم چی گفتم) :متفکر:

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک برنامه عالی دیگه برای دوستان خوبم یک Code Editor واقعا حرفه ای که به 7 تا 8 زبان می تونید توش برنامه بنویسید. :قلب:

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

آقای yavari این یک برنامه ی دیگه واسه بدست آوردن پسورد بانکهای اطلاعاتی است این رو هم امتحان کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

اون نرم افزاری که قبلا به شما گفتم اسمش Password Kit 6.5 Build 918 است.

----------


## yavari

> سلام
> 
> آقای yavari این یک برنامه ی دیگه واسه بدست آوردن پسورد بانکهای اطلاعاتی است این رو هم امتحان کنید.


سلام 
ممنونم دوست عزیز
اما نفرستادینا ! چی شد ؟؟؟
حالا این برنامه تونو هم امتحان می کنم نتیجه رو میگم !
بازم ممنون  :تشویق:

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

آقای yavari حجم اون برنامه 4 مگه نسبتا حجم بالایی برای آپلود داره من یک سایت که اون برنامه رو ارائه میده می ذارم تا شما از اونجا دانلود کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

جناب Yavari اینم سایت 
ftp://xmserver.com:chenzhou.xmserver...36752/kitd.exe

----------


## mohsen_sh

اینم یه برنامه

----------


## mohsen_sh

این کد هم واسه m_diamond67قسمتی از این کد رو از آقای زواری هستش و مقداری خودم اضافه کرده ام حجم کد زیاده ولی واسه سال کبیسه و همچنین آموزش واقعاَ عالیه

----------


## mohsen_sh

وجود یا عدم وجود cd در درایوها

----------


## mohsen_sh

perfeshnal واقعا که دست درد نکنه کارت عالیه اگر بتونین در زمینه آموزش هم مقاله بزارین عالیه مثلا کار با کلاس یا ساخت component,activex

----------


## jannati

با سلام وتشکر فراوان از این دوست عزیز که اینهمه زحمت کشیده اند
راستش من سوالمو در یک تاپیک مجزا به طور کامل توضیح داده ام.اینجا مختصر میپرسم که آیا برنامه ای هست که Alertرا غیرفعال کنه؟چون من از یک Componentدربرنامه استفاده کرده ام که وقتی اجرا میکنم اولش یه پیغام  میده که این Component دارای زمان بندی است و پس از 30روز Expire میشود. بعد برنامه به خوبی به کارش ادامه میده.البته الان چند ماه گذشته و Expireنشده .مشکل من فقط همین پیغام اول اجرای برنامه است.میخواستم بدونم میتونم کاری کنم که برنامه ام اصلا Alert نمایش نده؟

----------


## m_diamond67

آقای mohsen_sh عزیز این مبدل شمسی در خط 11 پیغام خطای type mismatch می ده
میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## RezaJP

سلام دوستان
من قبلا VB6.0 کار میکردم اما الان دات نت کار میکنم و خیلی چیزا از 6.0 یادم رفته
یه نمونه کد می خواستم که تمام دایرکتوری ها و ساب دایرکتوری های یک مسیر خاص رو لیست کنه
ترجیحا توی یک string
ممنون میشم اگه لطف کنید

----------


## perfeshnal

> perfeshnal واقعا که دست درد نکنه کارت عالیه اگر بتونین در زمینه آموزش هم مقاله بزارین عالیه مثلا کار با کلاس یا ساخت component,activex


دوست عزیز من از پیشنهاد شما ممنونم ولی این تاپیک فقط سورس برنامه های VB رو می ذاره من در سایت تاپیک های دیگه رو دیدم که اینکار رو انجام میدن و زحمت می کشند و مقالات رو می ذارند

----------


## perfeshnal

جناب Jannati اگر لطف کنید و اسم Component رو بگید شاید نسخه ریجستر شده یا یک کامپوننت شبیه همون رو داشته باشم .

----------


## perfeshnal

آقای RezaJP اگر داشتم چشم می ذارم.

----------


## perfeshnal

این یک برنامه است که فیلدهای یک دیتابیس رو Search می کنه و پیدا می کنه

----------


## perfeshnal

مجموعه ی 36 برنامه کاربردی VB به صورت فایل Text ، فقط یک کپی و پیست می خواد.
واقعا عالی  :تشویق:

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه چندتا عدد به صورت Random به هتون میده

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه ضرب و جمع ماتریکس رو انجام میده

----------


## perfeshnal

یک آلبوم عکس که می تونید تو اون سرعت رد شدن عکس ها رو تنظیم کنید

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه واقعا جالبه تبدیل عداد عربی به Roman

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای ساخت دیتابیس اکسس البته یک فرقی که با قبلی داره می تونید توش هر چندتا فیلد که خواستید تولید کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک برنامه ی نسبتا حرفه ای برای کار با دیتابیس که هرچی از دیتابیس ، برنامه های مرتبط با اون بخواهید توش هست.

----------


## m_diamond67

با اجازه شما من هم می خواستم چند تا برنامه کوچک بزارم

----------


## m_diamond67

این یکی برای تشخیص زوج یا فرد بودن عدد

----------


## m_diamond67

این یه برنامه ای هست که در زمان اجرا فرم رو تو وسط صفحه چاپ می کنه

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ماشین حساب با قابلیت clipboard

----------


## m_diamond67

آقای mohsen_sh عزیز این مبدل شمسی در خط 11 پیغام خطای type mismatch می ده
میشه راهنمایی کنید
لطفا جواب بدین

----------


## perfeshnal

این یک برنامه تو مایه های Data and Time ویندوز

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای تبدیل Text به Jpg

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید فایل اکسل درست کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
این یک برنامه آموزشگاه است که توی اون می تونید کارهایی مثل ثبت نام ، مدیریت کلاسها و ... رو انجام بدید.این برنامه رو از سایت Iranvig گرفتم.

----------


## jannati

به نام خدا
دوست عزیز،یکی از اون کامپوننت ها Active Skinهست و دیگری VSFLEX8.OCX که یک VS Flex Gridمیباشد.از سایت www.componentone.com.ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی کنید که چطور Alertاینها رو بردارم...

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه برای اضافه کردن مثلا اسم به list box و طریقه حرکت کردن بین text box  ها رو نشون میده

----------


## m_diamond67

دیکشنری فارسی به ترکی که از سایت www.iranvig.com برداشتم 
گفتم بد نیست شما هم داشته باشین

----------


## m_diamond67

جمیعا ممنون از لطفتون که به من مبدل تاریخ شمسی رو دادین 

من خودم پیدا کردم می زارم اینجا تا اوناییم که بخوان وردارن و حال کنن

----------


## Milad Mohseny

سلام دوست عزیز m_diamond67
N ها بار این برنامه در این سایت گذاشته شده . اول جستجو کنید . مثلاً :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...t=15209&page=3
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...t=15209&page=7
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...t=15209&page=5
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh....dll#post94661


و در ضمن در همین فایل که آپلود کرده اید احتمالاً فراموش کرده اید ماژول همراه برنامه را بفرستید .

----------


## perfeshnal

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز 
با این برنامه می تونید مشخصات CPU و تغییرات اون رو لحظه به لحظه در اختیار داشته باشد.

----------


## perfeshnal

ساختن فرم سایه دار در ویندوز XP فرم ها واقعا قشنگ میشه

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه واقعا عالی یک Media Player با امکانات زیاد که خیلی بدردتون می خوره

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای Browse کردن فولدرها منظور لیست فولدرها رو نشون میده

----------


## perfeshnal

این یک برنامه برای ساخت فایل exe است.

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید با استفاده از بانک اطلاعاتی برای برنامه هاتون پسورد بذارید.

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ساده برای تبدیل کردن مقدار Decimal به مقدار Binary

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه ساده که شما رو با ساخت اکتیویکس آشنا می کنه

----------


## perfeshnal

این هم بازی مارپله که واقعا جالبه

----------


## perfeshnal

یک Firewall قدرتمند

----------


## "مریم نقیبی"

با سلام
کامپوننت Multimedia در Visual Basic 6 میتونه صوت یا بهتره بگم صدای شما رو به صورت wav ذخیره کنه. که ظرفیت این فایل wav یه کم نه خیلی زیاده میشه کاری کرد که با فرمت mp3 صدا رو ذخیره کنه. و یا اگه نمیشه کامپوننت دیگه ای هست که مستقیم صدا رو ضبط کنه و اونو mp3 کنه ؟

با تشکر از آقای professional بخاطر نرم افزارهای سودمندشون

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
خانم نقیبی بهتر بود این سوالتون رو در قسمت کامپوننت ها مطرح می کردید ولی چشم می گردم اگر بود براتون می ذارم.

----------


## perfeshnal

شما با استفاده از این برنامه می توانید دکمه استارت منو(Start Menu) را از کار بیاندازید

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم بازی پازل که با VB نوشته شده بازی جالبیه

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه یک تایمر هوشمند است که سر ساعت و تاریخی که شما به آن داده اید . همان آهنگی شما به آن داده اید را پخش می کند.

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه از اسمش مشخصه چکار میکنه FAT 2 NTFS

----------


## m_diamond67

سلامی دوباره 
چون دو روز تو مسافرت بودم نتونستم به تاپیک سر بزنم و چون امروز سر زدم 

اولا : به روی چشم آقای Milad Mohseny از این به بعد اول جستجو می کنم و بعد آپلود می کنم و سعی می کنم دیگه تکراری نباشه

دوما : این برنامه تاریخ را از کاربر میگیره اگه با تاریخ کامپیوتر یکی باشه از برنامه میاد بیرون مثل برنامه هایی که قفل زمانی دارن عمل می کنه

با تشکر

----------


## yavari

سلام

نمی دونم این برنامه گذاشته شده یا نه ، فقط  جهت همکاری با دوست خوبمون میذارم !
این برنامه همون کار TextToSpeech مایکروسافت رو انجام میده البته فقط برا حروف انگلیسی و اعداد جواب میده .
حالا هر کی فارسی شو داره بذاره ! :بامزه:

----------


## jannati

ببخشید من یک کامپوننت نیاز دارم که یک Treeviewدر VBباشد و بتواند از فایل Accessبخواند و به شکل درختی به Treeviewاضافه کند.درضمن آیکون ها هم با بازو بسته شدن تغییر کنند.ازهمه مهمتر از راست به چپ باشد.لطفا کمک کنید.

----------


## m_diamond67

این نرم افزار برای آشنایی با تایمر است 
اینجوری هست که که زمان بر حسب ثانیه می گیره و عروسک می خوابه وبعد از زمان مشخص 
بیدار میشه

----------


## m_diamond67

این هم یه برنامه برای حرکت کردن اشیا در زمان اجرا بر روی فرم

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم برنامه Wordpad که بعد از مدتها گیر آوردم برنامه کاملیه

----------


## perfeshnal

با این Api می تونید از پنجره About ایکس پی در برنامه های خود استفاده کنید. واقعا با حاله

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم برنامه ای که توش چند تا تابع بکار رفته که حتما بدردتون می خوره

----------


## perfeshnal

استفاده از انیمیشن های آماده ویندوز (مثلا کپی کردن و ...)
با استفاده از شماره ای که در برنامه هست و زدن دکمه play میتونید انیمیشن واقع در فایل Shell32.dll ویندوز رو مشاهده کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای حرفه ای که می تونید با اون روی Folder ها قفل بذارید تو مایه های FolderLock

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه به راحتی و با امکانات زیاد از صفحه نمایش خود فیلم بگیرید.

----------


## perfeshnal

این یه برنامست که مانیتور کامپیوتر رو خاموش می کنه البته با ریست کردن سیستم دوباره روشن می شه

----------


## perfeshnal

می توانید با این برنامه عکس مورد نظرتون رو تیره و یا روشن کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم برنامه ی NotePad که فکر کنم خیلی بدرد دوستان بخوره

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه کار cmd رو میکنه یعنی شبیه Command Prompt کار میکنه

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می توانید فرم خود را به هر شکل دلخواه در آوریدیا به عبارتی برای فرم خود Skin طراحی کنید. برای اینکار کافی است شکل مورد نظر را به وسیله یکی از برنامه های گرافیکی مثلا Paint طراحی کرده و در Picture Box برنامه قرار دهید. در این حالت برنامه قسمت های سفید تصویر شما را برش داده و فرم را به شکل دلخواه شما درمی آورد.

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای قفل کردن ویندوز و درخواست رمز برای بازگشت. واقعا قفله !!!

----------


## perfeshnal

Tab ویندوز XP در برنامه های شما دانلود کنید می بینید یعنی چی

----------


## perfeshnal

سورس برنامه نقاشیه ویندوز هست که امکانات فوق العاده ای داره و افکت های جالبی هم میتونه اعمال کنه . یه چیز واقعا کامله !

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه اعداد دودویی را به عددصحیح و  هکس تبدیل می کنه

----------


## perfeshnal

چشمک زدن چراغ های numlock , caps lock , scroll lock  روی کیبورد... برنامه جالبیه

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه تایمر اینترنته
برنامه وقت رو در دیتابیس ذخیره می کنه !‌ بعد میشه جمع کل و هزینه رو حساب کرد !

----------


## perfeshnal

دفتر تلفن پیشرفته با قابلیت گرفتن گزارش

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک سورس برای پرینت گرفت از فرم

----------


## perfeshnal

برای سوال دوم هم این برنامه رو برای شما می ذارم.

----------


## perfeshnal

این یک برنامه است که پنجره داخلش شفافه یعنی پشت او دیده میشه !

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه درایوهای سی دی شما را نشان می دهد.

----------


## perfeshnal

محدود کردن حرکت موس در داخل فرم

----------


## perfeshnal

جابجا کردن فرم بدون نوار عنوان

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه برای عکس ها فیلتر بسازید

----------


## perfeshnal

تشخیص پنجره جاری یا فعال در ویندوز

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه تشخیص میده که آیا یاهو کانکته یا نه

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای پرینت گرفتن از RichTextBox

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه با منوهای زیبا

----------


## mohsen_sh

Undo کردن عکسها البته با دستکاری قابلیت بیشتری می تونه داشته باشه

----------


## m_diamond67

سلام 
این هم بازی snake

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه تو مایه های پنجره Turn Off

----------


## perfeshnal

در این برنامه چند تا دستور سیستمی هست که فکر کنم بدردتون بخوره

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک برنامه برای کار کردن با عکسها

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای بدست آوردن مشخصات درایوها با قابلیت پرینت گرفتن

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
دوستان کسی سورس یک برنامه حسابداری خوب رو نداره
خیلی ممنونم

----------


## m_diamond67

چند تا دکمه برای زیبا کردن فرم و برنامه

----------


## m_diamond67

یه آکواریوم برای آشنایی با تایمر

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه برای درست کردن آیکون هست

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه حافظه کامپیوتر را بررسی می کنه و به ما گزارش میده چند درصد حافظه اشغال شده

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه تعداد رنگ رو از کاربر می گیره و مخلوط می کنه شکلی رو که انتخاب کردید رو رسم می کنه جالبه

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه جا هایی رو که ماوس میره اسم اونجا ها رو می نویسه

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم شبیه paint  ویندوز هست ولی با اونیکه دوست های دیگه گذاشتن فرق میکنه

----------


## m_diamond67

این شفافیت task bar  رو کم و زیاد میکنه

----------


## m_diamond67

این wallpaper  رو عوض می کنه

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم شبیه برنامه معلولین ویندوز عمل می کنه

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه یاد می ده که چطور از آیکون های دیگه در MsgBox استفاده کنیم.

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک برنامست که به شما میگه چه برنامه هایی در حال حاضر درسیستم شما فعال هستند و دارن کار می کنند.

----------


## perfeshnal

استفاده از پنجره Find ویندوز در برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه جالب با موس توی این برنامه موس رو هر طرفی ببرید برعکس اونطرف حرکت می کنه

----------


## perfeshnal

این یکی واقعا عالی یک کنترل پنل ویندوز (حتی از اون هم بهتر !)

----------


## perfeshnal

استفاده از Cursor های انیمیشنی در برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

لیست تمام کشورهای جهان بصورت کومبو باکس! (از سایت Iranvig)

----------


## perfeshnal

تبدیل فینگلیش به فارسی با این برنامه فینگلیش بنویسید و بعد به فارسی تبدیل کنید(از سایت Iranvig)

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم یه برنامه ای هست که از سایت iranvig برداشتم که اگه قد خود را وارد کنید وزن مطلوب شما را محاسبه می کنه

----------


## vbhamed

یه سری برنامه آموزشی بسیار مفید برای کارهای سه بعدی معمولی  (نه دایرکت ایکسی)  :چشمک:

----------


## m_diamond67

تقریبا ده راه رایج متفاوت وجود داره که بشه بوسیله اون برنامه‌ها رو از دید msconfig پنهان کرد ولی اکثر اونها بسیار پیچیده هستند. این سورس حاوی یه روش بسیار راحت برای اینکار هست. 
iranvig.com

----------


## vbhamed

دوست دارید تو برنامه هاتون سی دی رایت کنید ؟
واسه پشتیبان گیری عالیه  :متفکر:

----------


## vbhamed

اینم یه مثال ساده برای کشیدن یک نمودار زیبا  :چشمک: 

hmdfar@yahoo.com

----------


## vbhamed

کی دوست داره یه برنامه واسه چت کردن بنویسه ؟
خیلی هم بهتر از Yahoo Messenger - این دیگه یه کمی زیاده روی بود  :چشمک: 

اما خب می تونید امکانات بهش اضافه کنین

واسه تست هم می تونید خود برنامه رو دو بار اجرا کنید البته فایل Exe رو

----------


## vbhamed

با این برنامه هم می تونید سرعت چشمک زدن مکان نما رو خیلی زیاد یا خیلی کم کنید
بیشتر از خود ویندوز  :متفکر:

----------


## vbhamed

با این برنامه میشه شکل مکان نما رو عوض کرد
دقت کنید شکل مکان نما نه شکل ماوس  :متفکر: 

hmdfar@yahoo.com

----------


## vbhamed

یک TextBox با امکانات پیشرفته، بهتره خودتون ببینید  :خجالت:

----------


## vbhamed

کی می خواد Office Assistant که در نرم افزار Office هست رو با پیام دلخواه خودش نمایش بده  :متعجب:

----------


## vbhamed

دوست دارید بتونید فایلی رو از روی یک سایت بردارید یا فایلی رو روی یک سایت قرار بدید 
یعنی همون Download, Upload

خب اینم برنامش ! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## vbhamed

با این برنامه میشه کاری کرد که فرمتون فقط تو یه قسمت خاص از صفحه حرکت کنه !

----------


## vbhamed

وقتی دارین با این برنامه یه چیزی رسم می کنید یه جوری میشید !  :متفکر:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :گیج: 

خیلی جالبه، حتما ببینین  :تشویق:

----------


## vbhamed

اگه دوست دارین ببینید به اینترنت وصل هستید یا نه
اگه می خواهید آدرس یک سایت رو به Ip اون تبدیل کنید و بالعکس  مثلا www.yahoo.com
اگر می خواهید آدرس یه صفحه اینترنتی رو بدید و برنامه اونو دانلود کنه
و اگر دوست دارید ساعت کامپیوترتونو با ساعتهای اتمی اینترنتی تنظیم کنید

سورس همه برنامه هاش اینجاس  :متعجب:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## vbhamed

کی دوست داره بتونه فایلهای SWF یعنی همون فلش خودمونو پخش کنه ؟

البته برنامه Flash Player یا اکتیوایکس اون باید نصب باشه ولی اونموقع دیگه برنامتون مستقل عمل می کنه

این برنامه یک مثال جالب فلش هم تو خودش داره  :متفکر: 

مستقل تر هم هست، هر کی خواست بگه !

----------


## vbhamed

اینم دو تا مثال برای گرادینت یا همون طیف رنگ

یکی برای فرم یا جعبه تصویر و ...
و دیگری جهت نمایش متن به صورت گرادینت  :بوس:

----------


## vbhamed

یک برنامه پیشرفته جهت رسم نمودارهای مختلف - البته سورس  :گیج: 


فقط کافیه معادله رو بهش بدین

----------


## vbhamed

اینم یک برنامه Mixer کامل جهت تنظیم شدت اصوات مختلف مثل ولوم صدای اصلی، صدای میکروفن و ورودی Line In، بلندگوهای جلو و عقب و ولوم های مربوط به کارتهای تلویزیونی و ... و نیز تنظیم صدا روی باند چپ و راست
یه چیزی مثله بلندگوی کنار ساعت کامپیوتر که روش دوبار کلیک بشه البته بدون Ctrl+S در اون برنامه   :خجالت:

----------


## vbhamed

دوست دارید بتونید از بعد از اجرای برنامه با ماوس اشیاء داخل فرم رو تغییر اندازه بدید ؟
نمونه مثالش اینجاس
کافیه به جای Text1 نام هر شیء دیگه رو خواستید بدید، البته باید خاصیت hwnd داشته باشه
اگر هم نداشت احتمالا از طریق توابع Api میشه بدست آورد
اکثر اشیاء این خاصیت رو دارند  :چشمک:

----------


## vbhamed

با این برنامه می تونید اصوات با فرکانس دلخواه خودتون رو پخش کنید

حالا حساب کنید چه کارها که نمیشه کرد

ساخت آژیر خطر های مختلف
نوشتن برنامه ارگ
ایجاد بوق های دلخواه و قشنگ به صورت منقطع و پیوسته به جای دستور ساده Beep
خوبیشم اینه که دیگه نیاز نیست کلی فایل صوتی همراه برنامتون باشه
خلاصه بستگی به سلیقه شما داره

----------


## vbhamed

تا حالا شده بخواهید برنامه ای رو از داخل برنامتون اجرا کنید
خب این کار با دستور Shell قابل انجام هست

اما اگه بخواهید بفهمی برنامه ای که اجرا کردید کی بسته شده چی ؟
مثلا می خواهید یه برنامه رو اجرا کنید ولی اگر به هر دلیلی بسته شد یا کاربر اونو بست دوباره اجرا بشه

راه حلش اینجاست

----------


## vbhamed

این برنامه می تونه کاری کنه که فقط سطرهای مشخصی از یک TextBox معمولی قابل ویرایش باشه !  :متعجب:

----------


## vbhamed

کاملترین سورسها جهت دستیابی به اطلاعات ویندوز  :بوس:  :خجالت:  :قلب:

----------


## vbhamed

با این اکتیوایکس می تونید فایلهای Bmp, Jpg, Gif رو به همدیگه تبدیل کنید
البته با استفاده از یک PictureBox و ثبت تصویر اون می تونید فایلهای Ico, dib, Cur, Png, Wmf, Emf رو هم به Gif, Jpg, Bmp تبدیل کنید
 :متفکر:

----------


## vbhamed

با این برنامه میشه درایوها رو به صورت معمولی یا quick فرمت کرد
البته تو مثال فقط برای درایو فلاپی نوشته شده اما با تغییر یک پارامتر برای بقیه هم میشه  :شیطان:

----------


## vbhamed

وقتی این برنامه رو اجرا کنید و با ماوس هرجایی حرکت کنید مشخصات شیئی که زیر ماوس است رو به شما می ده شامل hwnd, size, processid , ...
 :شیطان:

----------


## vbhamed

برنامه ای جهت ....
نه دیگه اسمش معلومه !  :بوس:

----------


## vbhamed

یک Paint به تمام معنا با کلی افکت :kaf:

----------


## vbhamed

اینجاهمه چی ایکس پی ای یه  :قهقهه:  :چشمک:

----------


## P_Hajibagheri

سلام و روز بخیر 
دوستان من دنبال یه سرس یا راهنما می گردم که جست و جوی با کلید واژه رو توی database  و در یک فیلد خاص بیان کرده باشه ، چیزی شبیه به جست و جو گر نرم افزار Apple Itunes .

===============
یک دنیا ممنون
پوریا

----------


## m_diamond67

آقای P_Hajibagheri منظور شما جستجو در database است

----------


## m_diamond67

یک یاد آور ساعتی

----------


## hbahjat

با تشکر از دوستان من یک برنامه می خوام که بتونه فایل های ورد رانشون بده و قابلیت ویرایش هم داشته باشه.

----------


## vbhamed

از دوستان عزیز خواهشمندم هر کسی اطلاعات یا سورس جالبی دارد معرفی نماید تا بدین ترتیب سطح علمی همه ما بالا رود


اگر من یک فقط مطلب را بلد باشم و شما هم فقط یک مطلب را بدانید هر کدام یک مطلب را بلدیم
اما اگر من دانسته خود را به شما و شما دانسته خود را به من بگویید حالا هر کدام از ما دو مطلب را بلدیم

----------


## vbhamed

شما می تونید با استفاده از OLE فایلهای Word رو در دل برنامتون باز کنید و از امکانات نرم افزار Word استفاده کنید و اعمال ویرایش، چاپ و .... را روی فایل انجام دهید

فقط اینکه می بایست Word روی سیستم نصب باشد

----------


## vbhamed

جدیدترین بانک اطلاعات کد شهرهای ایران به تفکیک استان و نیز کد کشورهای دنیا شامل 190 کشور و 28 استان ایران و 4452 شهر :متعجب: 
برای دیدن نام و کد کشورها جداول داخل بانک اطلاعاتی را مشاهده نمایید

----------


## vbhamed

این یکی خیلی توپه 
یه برنامه که می تونه فرمتون را به شکل یک کاراکتر یا کلمه یا جمله با هر فونتی که خواستید برش بده !  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:

----------


## vbhamed

سورس یک Mp3 Player همراه با Oscope یا همون رقص نور خودمون

----------


## vbhamed

تا حالا شده تو برنامه هاتون بخواین یه عبارت ریاضی رو محاسبه کنید مثلا واسه رسم یه نمودار
اما این عبارت رو کاربر وارد کنه نه شما تو برنامه

اکتیوایکس زیر به همراه یک مثال ساده این کار مهم رو واسه شما انجام میده  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای کار با دیتابیس

----------


## perfeshnal

پرینت گرفتن از دیتابیس بر اساس تاریخ با DataReport

----------


## perfeshnal

ذخیره عکس در ClipBoard یا همون کپی و پیست

----------


## perfeshnal

گذاشتن کلیدهای میانبر در برنامه مثل Ctrl+C

----------


## perfeshnal

گرفتن Backup از دیتابیس (IranVig)

----------


## perfeshnal

یک تایمر دیجیتالی

----------


## perfeshnal

یک ProgressBar جالب با استفاده از PictureBox

----------


## perfeshnal

حرکت یک Text به صورت یک بنر در برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای تبدیل فایلهای ExcelToXML

----------


## perfeshnal

کپی فایل در Startup ویندوز

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه حسابداری متوسط

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام همگی خسته نباشید
من یه سورس میخوام که توش دکمه های بالای دیتا ریپورت (پرینت و اکسپورت ) رو حذف کنه
خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم اگه وقتی پیدا کردین به من خبر بدین
INFO@NASIMSOFT.TK
خیلی ممنون

----------


## yavari

سلام

ضمن عرض تشکر 
دوستان برنامه ای دارید که عکس رو بکگراند فیلم بندازه ؟

ممنون

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم برنامه حسابداری که به آقای perfeshnal قول داده بودم 
user name = panasonic
password = 420

----------


## سعید مکاری

دوستان آیا سورس تقویم شمسی را دارید که توضیحات کامل آن را درون سورس داده باشد ممنون میشم بگذارید من یه تاپیک هم باز کردم اما کسی نبود که توضیح بده ممنون

----------


## P_Hajibagheri

دوستان اینم یه چیزیه که باهاش می شه متن text box های بیرون برنامه رو به داخل آورد ، حالا اگه این text box وضعیت PW char توش فعال باشه چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!! ---------> (-:
بدک نیست ارزش دیدن رو داره ...

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم خدمت دوست خوبمون آقا سعید
برنامه تقویم شمسی با سورس (IranVig)

----------


## سعید مکاری

مرسی آقای Profeshnal دست شما درد نکنه میرم ببینم چتوره

----------


## ali_lover

سلام دوستان مرسی از برنامه های خوب همتون 
من یه سورس لازم داشتم سورس برنامه بدهکاران که بشه بر روی بدهی آنها زیاد و یا از بدهی آن ها کم شود ..آیا کسی چنین سورسی داره یا میتونه کمکم کنه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## vbhamed

یک انیمیشن زیبا مانند موج دریا روی تصاویر  :بوس:

----------


## vbhamed

کی دلش می خواد بازی MinSweeper ویندوز رو بنویسه ؟  :متفکر:

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
با این برنامه می تونید تو فایلهایی که در شاخه جاری وجود دارند و شما با استفاده از کاراکترهای جایگزین تعیین می کنید مثلا *.frm

دنبال یک حرف، کلمه یا جمله بگردید و اونو با چیزی دیگه جایگزین کنید

ضمنا با استفاده از همون کاراکترهای جایگزین می تونید یک سری فایلها رو از این کار مستثنی کنید

از فایلهای اصلی هم پشتیبان می گیره

فرض کنید می خواهید فونت تمام اشیاء در تمام فرم هاتون یک دفعه عوض بشه ...  :متفکر:

----------


## vbhamed

یک نمونه مثال ساده قابل فهم از چرخش سه بعدی بر اساس محور X, Y, Z   :قلب:

----------


## vbhamed

اگر جایی تو برنامتون نیاز به انتخاب یک فایل تصویری داشتین مثلا تصویر اشخاص یا هر چیز دیگه، می تونید این فرم رو به برنامتون اضافه کنید چون هم کار انتخاب از درایوها و شاخه ها رو انجام می ده هم نمایشی از فایل انتخابی رو داره البته خیلی ساده و کاربردی

----------


## vbhamed

سورس برنامه ماشین حساب تا حالا زیاد دیدید 
اما یه مشکلی که اکثرا دارن اینه که نمیشه چند عمل ریاضی رو بدون زدون مساوی بعد از هر عمل انجام داد مثلا چنین چیزی 2*5*4*6+4+7-1

اما این برنامه این کار رو انجام می ده ضمن اینکه جذر گیری، به توان رسانی و باقیمانده تقسیم رو هم داره
 :خجالت:

----------


## yavari

> سورس برنامه ماشین حساب تا حالا زیاد دیدید 
> اما یه مشکلی که اکثرا دارن اینه که نمیشه چند عمل ریاضی رو بدون زدون مساوی بعد از هر عمل انجام داد مثلا چنین چیزی 2*5*4*6+4+7-1
> 
> اما این برنامه این کار رو انجام می ده ضمن اینکه جذر گیری، به توان رسانی و باقیمانده تقسیم رو هم داره



سلام

ممنون از شما دوست عزیز
دوست من ماشین حسابی دارین که انتگرال رو حساب کنه.
به عبارتی برنامه ای با وی بی میخوام که بشه باهاش مساحت زیر منحنی رو پیدا کرد ؟
ممنون میشم اگه لطف کنید !

با تشکر

----------


## P_Hajibagheri

> آقای P_Hajibagheri منظور شما جستجو در database است


بله ، دقیقا

----------


## P_Hajibagheri

> سلام دوستان مرسی از برنامه های خوب همتون 
> من یه سورس لازم داشتم سورس برنامه بدهکاران که بشه بر روی بدهی آنها زیاد و یا از بدهی آن ها کم شود ..آیا کسی چنین سورسی داره یا میتونه کمکم کنه ؟؟؟؟


دوست عزیز ، لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## ali_lover

> دوست عزیز ، لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید


سلام و مرسی از اینکه جواب دادید
من میخواهم توی برنامه بشه که یک نام را با مقدار بدهی وارد کرد برای مثال نام  " علی " و مقدار بدهی " 50000" تومان 
و بعدا هم که مثلا من میارم 20000 تومان از بدهی خود را پرداخت کنم بشه که اول لیست کامل از دریافتی ها را نشان بده  و در ضمنن 50000 تومان اول منهای 20000 تومن بشه 
توانستم بگم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
اینم برنامه جستجو در دیتابیس که یکی از دوستان خواسته بود

----------


## amir101

سلام به همه کسایی که زحمت کشیدین و این همه برنامه تو&#247; گذاشتن تو سایت واقعا دمتون گرم
فقط اگه کسی برنامه ای داره که بتونه صدا رو به متن تبدیل کنه ( اشتباه نکنید متن به صدا نه صدا به متن ) 
موفق باشید
ممنون
بابای

بالا رو تصحیح می کنم صدا به متن می خوام یعنی متن رو بخونم بتونه بنویسه

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام به همه دوستان

49 تابع با مثال اما به صورت فایل Text

----------


## perfeshnal

همین طور که از اسم برنامه مشخصه برنامه ای برای 3D کردن آیتم های روی فرم

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای عکس گرفتن از صفحه نمایش

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه Code رنگها رو به صورت RGB به شما می ده

----------


## perfeshnal

یک افکت خیلی خیلی خیلی جالب !حتما دانلود کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای Encoder و Decoder کردن متن

----------


## perfeshnal

گذاشتن HotKey در داخل برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای نمایش عکسها

----------


## perfeshnal

پروژه کتابخانه به صورت کاملا حرفه ای (یک برنامه واقعا عالی)

----------


## perfeshnal

حرکت دادن آیتم های روی فرم در زمان اجرای برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

یک Music Player جالب و حرفه ای

----------


## perfeshnal

پرینت گرفتن متن از داخل RichBox

----------


## perfeshnal

یک ScreenSaver زیبا و دیدنی

----------


## perfeshnal

گذاشتن Skin برای برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

قرار دادن آیکن برنامه در کنار ساعت ویندوز

----------


## perfeshnal

تبدیل کردن متن به Hex - Asc - Oct - Binery

----------


## perfeshnal

ریجستر کردن فایلهای dll و Activex با این برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

یک مثال برای کار کردن با Winsock

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای کار کردن با Webcam ، اما چون خودم ندارم نتونستم تستش کنم

----------


## P_Hajibagheri

> سلام
> اینم برنامه جستجو در دیتابیس که یکی از دوستان خواسته بود


سلام و متشکرم از توجه شما  :قلب:  
اما :متفکر:  
دوست عزیز من منظورم جست و جوی با key word (کلید واژه) در یک دیتابیس با حدود 15000 فیلد  :لبخند گشاده!:  هستش ...
بازم ممنون از توجهتون  :قلب:

----------


## P_Hajibagheri

> سلام و مرسی از اینکه جواب دادید
> من میخواهم توی برنامه بشه که یک نام را با مقدار بدهی وارد کرد برای مثال نام  " علی " و مقدار بدهی " 50000" تومان 
> و بعدا هم که مثلا من میارم 20000 تومان از بدهی خود را پرداخت کنم بشه که اول لیست کامل از دریافتی ها را نشان بده  و در ضمنن 50000 تومان اول منهای 20000 تومن بشه 
> توانستم بگم ؟؟؟؟


علی آقا، سلام
من n سال پیش یه برنامه حسابداری امور وام برای یه شرکتی نوشته بودم ، شاید به دردت بخوره ، ولی نمی تونم به خاطره ...آره(می دونی که :متفکر:  )... رو اینترنت آپلودش کنم ، میل و آدی خودت رو برام بفرست ، یه کاریش می کنیم ...

موفق  موید باشی :لبخند گشاده!:  
خدایا ، چنان کن سرانجام کار ، تو خشنود باشی و ما رستگار

----------


## P_Hajibagheri

> یک برنامه برای کار کردن با Webcam ، اما چون خودم ندارم نتونستم تستش کنم


استاد ارجمند، جناب متخصص
فکر می کنم اگر به این منظور از اکتیو ایکس کنترل video OCX استفاده کنیم بهتره ، به خصوص که قابلیت های جالبی مثل ضبط یا ایجاد تغییر در ماهیت تصویر (حرارت رنگ ، نگاتیویته یا....) رو هم داره ...

اگه علاقه داشتید می تونید از این URL دانلودش کنید ...
http://www.videoocx.de

----------


## ali_lover

> علی آقا، سلام
> من n سال پیش یه برنامه حسابداری امور وام برای یه شرکتی نوشته بودم ، شاید به دردت بخوره ، ولی نمی تونم به خاطره ...آره(می دونی که )... رو اینترنت آپلودش کنم ، میل و آدی خودت رو برام بفرست ، یه کاریش می کنیم ...
> 
> موفق  موید باشی 
> خدایا ، چنان کن سرانجام کار ، تو خشنود باشی و ما رستگار


سلام دوست عزیز راستش من منظور شما رو نفهمیدم 
اما تا اونجایی که فهمیدم ایمیل و آیدی من رو خواستید 
Ali_lover519@yahoo.com       ایمیل
Ali_lover519                          آیدی
مرسی

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام به همگی ممنون از همتون
من چند وقت پیش یه راهنمایی خواستم راجع به دیتا ریپورت که البته خیلی هم ضروریه 
اگه کسی می دونه چطوری میشه کلیدهای بالای ریپورت های دیتا روپورت (پرینت و اکسپورت ) رو حذف کرد یه راهنمایی کنه یا یه سورسی چیزی بزاره خیلی خیلی خیلی ازش ممنون میشم و پیش من یه دعوتنامه پرشین گیگ یا هرچی که بخواد داره
ممنون

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم برنامه ای که می تونیم به منو عکس بگذاریم

----------


## m_diamond67

در این برنامه با ساخت و پاک کردن پوشه در کامپیوتر از طریق  وی بی آشنا می شوید.

----------


## m_diamond67

ببخشید اینم با format zip شرمنده

----------


## m_diamond67

به وسیله این برنامه می تونید فایل های صوتی رو از فایل های  swf  جدا کنید

----------


## perfeshnal

حرکت متن در StatusBar ، تقریبا شبیه وب سایتها

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه WordPad کاملا حرفه ای

----------


## perfeshnal

استفاده از عکس در RichBox مثل شکلکهای یاهو

----------


## perfeshnal

استفاده از عکس در RichBox مثل شکلکهای یاهو

----------


## perfeshnal

همین طور که از اسم برنامه مشخصه برنامه ای برای ساخت صفحات وب با کدنویسی

----------


## perfeshnal

نمی دونم برای این برنامه چه توضیحی بدم ولی برنامه جلبیه

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه که توش آموزش داده چطوری از Array در برنامه هاتون استفاده کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

ذخیره Audio در دیتابیس اکسس ، واقعا عالی

----------


## perfeshnal

ذخیره Audio در دیتابیس اکسس ، واقعا عالی

----------


## ali_lover

سلام آقای perfeshnal  مرسی از بابت همه ی برنامه هاتون مرسی 
آقا من یه برنامه خواسته بودم کسی چنین چیزی نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## perfeshnal

آموزش استفاده از Treeview در برنامه های VB

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
دوست عزیز شما هر چقدر که بلدی برنامه رو خودت کار کن هر جا که به مشکل خوردی مشکلت رو مطرح کن تا کمکت کنیم.

----------


## perfeshnal

به کمک ریجستری برای برنامه تون محدودیت زمانی بذارید

----------


## Black_Strom

> برنامه ای که با اون میتونید دیتابیس اکسس قابل استفاده در ویژوال بیسیک درست کنید و اون در برنامه اکسس ویرایش کنید.


دوست عزیز میشه لطف کنین بگین این برنامه ها را از کجا میارین ؟
خودتون مینویسین یا از جایی دان میکنین .
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنی !

----------


## moslem-visual

اینا رو با چی باید باز کرد؟! (منظورم از نظر فشرده سازی) من که با وین رر و وین زیپ امتحان کردم نشد. من دیگه چقدر از مرحله پرتم! نه؟

----------


## hengamh_vb

با تشکر از برنامه های جالبتون
میشه لطف کنید یک برنامه در خصوص اسکن نامه هاارائه کنید.
( اطلاعات یک نامه وارد میشود و خود نامه با پیوست های ان در چند برگ اسکن و با نام مشخص که مرتبط با همان نامه هست در یک folder ذخیره شود." یعنی در اسکن نشان دهد تعداد صفحات اسکن شده و خود تصاویر را.)
ممنون میشم.

----------


## hengamh_vb

میشه یک برنامه لطف کنید که بشه از داخل برنامه از batabase sql server 2000های مختلف backup گرفت .complete - transactional- differential

متشکرم

----------


## yayan85

سلام.من یک برنامه  احتیاج دارم برای Compact &repairکردن بانک Access2003.برنامه رو با adodcنوشتم.از مواردی که تا به حال جستجو کردم و پیدا کردم به نتیجه نرسیدم.ممنون

----------


## Milad Mohseny

با سلام خدمت دوستان و تشکر از برنامه های خوبتون.
من یک کامپونت یا برنامه ای میخواهم که 2 یا چند فایل wav رو بهش بدی و بعد آنها را در یک فایل جداگانه ادغام کند. 
ممنون

----------


## m_diamond67

با استفاده از توبع API می تونید کلیدهای تکراری صفحه کلید رو از همدیگر تشخیص بدید مثل کلیدهای شیفت کنترل لوگوی ویندوز و ... .این برنامه رو یکی از دوستان درخواست کرده بود امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه این پانزدهمین سری از برنامه های آموزشی توابع API است.

----------


## m_diamond67

از این برنامه برای ذخیره پیغام ( متن ) درون عکس استفاده می شود .

----------


## m_diamond67

گاهی اوقات لازمه که روی برنامه ای که ساختین و در حال اجراست کنترل داشته باشین. مثلا یک تابع رو از توی اون اجرا کنید و یا هرزاران کار دیگه.

این برنامه توسط تابع postMessage یک سری پارامتر رو به برنامه ی در حال اجرا می فرسته و باعث تغییراتی در اون می شه.

----------


## m_diamond67

با این برنامه می تونید دررایتر و دی وی دی رام و دی وی دی رایتر و ... رو بازو بسته کنید این برنامه با یک روش مسخره در سیدی رایترو ... رو باز می که

----------


## m_diamond67

Audio Player

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه عکس Zoom  می کنه

----------


## m_diamond67

با انتخاب یک رکورد از جدول اصلی - چند رکورد از جدول فرعی نمایش داده میشود

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه که خیلی مقدماتی  است ولی خوبه.

دوستان این برنامه فایل mp3 دلخواه رو به فایل bat ویندوز تبدیل می کنه. ولی در ورژن جدید تر که در دست ساخت است می خوام یک کاری کنه که به exe تبدیل کنه .

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه صدا ضبط می کنه

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه خوبه. قابلیت - جستجو کردن با جت مایکروسافت - نشان دادن تمامی رکورد ها در جدول - حرکت بین رکور د ها و دارای محیطی گرافیکی و تمام فارسی

----------


## m_diamond67

دوستان ین برنامه بسیار با حال ببینید و کیف کنید.

----------


## m_diamond67

البته لازم به ذکر است که این برنامه ها رو از iranvig.com  برداشتم

----------


## Milad Mohseny

> با سلام خدمت دوستان و تشکر از برنامه های خوبتون.
> من یک کامپونت یا برنامه ای میخواهم که 2 یا چند فایل wav رو بهش بدی و بعد آنها را در یک فایل جداگانه ادغام کند. 
> ممنون


سلام دوستان
کسی نمیتونه به من کمک کنه ؟

----------


## m_diamond67

آقا شرمنده من میگردم اگه پیدا کردم حتما براتون می گذارم

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم یه برنامه جالب من که خیلی دوست داشتم برنامم از لحاظ ظاهر قشنگ باشه

----------


## m_diamond67

آهنگ در دل برنامه

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه یه متنو به عنوان ورودی از شما می گیره و بعد از اعمال تغییراتی بر روی ظاهر متن، اونو به تصویر تبدیل می کنه و در آخر هم ذخیرش می کنه.

----------


## m_diamond67

ساده ترین تایمر

----------


## m_diamond67

این ماژول برای قرار دادن فرم بر روی همه فرم ها به کار میرود

----------


## m_diamond67

یک وردپد کامل ویندوز

----------


## m_diamond67

باز هم برنامه ها از iranvig.com  هست

----------


## Milad Mohseny

سلام دوستان من خودم برنامه ادغام فایل های صوتی رو با vb پیدا کردم و دوست خوبم 
ghafoori هم یک کامپونت برام پیدا کرد.
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=49803

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه فشار هوا و دمای هوا و چگالی هوا را در ارتفاعات مختلف محاسبه می‌کند . برای محاسبه از فرمولهایی استفاده شده است که از سایت ناسا برگرفته شده

----------


## ali_lover

سلام دوستان کسی چیزی در مورد تابع Sum  در دیتا ریپورت چیزی نداره ؟؟؟؟

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم سورس کامل نرم افزار کنترل حسابرسی کافی نت که خیلی از دوستان نزدیک خودم   می خواستنش. 
www.iranvig.com

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه یه ساعت خیلی خفن متحرک مثل اونایی که توی صفحات وب میبینی هست اگه ببینی ضرر که نمیکنی هیچ سود هم میکنی

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم یه ویروس همراه با سورس که آقا آرش زحمت کشیدن
www.iranvig.com

----------


## ali_lover

با سلام امیدوارم که حالتون خوب باشه و از نظر من ناراحت نشین !!!!!!!!
برنامه های iranvig رو بر میدارین و میذارینشون اینجا هم Server رو پر میکنین و هم .... 
هر کس که میخواد برنامه های IranVig  رو دانلود کنه خوب بره خودش عضو بشه دیگه 
بای

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
این پست اولین پستی که بعد از بازشدن سایت می دم.و خوشحالم که سایت دوباره روبه راه شده

دوستانی که برنامه آپلود می کنند بهتره کمتر از سایتهای فارسی دیگه استفاده کنند. و سعی کنند که برنامه ای که می گذارند تازه و نو باشه (خیلی ممنونم)
اینم بگم که منتظر برنامه های توپ و باحال باشید ...

----------


## mehdi1357

یک برنامه بازی دو نفره

----------


## mehdi1357

امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد

----------


## amirsadeghi

عالی بود مرسی

----------


## BAHAR REIHANI

نحوه پسورد

نحوه پسورد گذاشتن به برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
دوست خوبم جناب BAHAR REIHANI منظور شما اگر پسورد گذاشتن بر روی برنامه است ، اگر تاپیک رو جستجو کنی خیلی برنامه در این باره وجود داره

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای ساخت ستاپ توسط کاربر

----------


## perfeshnal

یک افکت تقریبا زیبا برای برنامه ها

----------


## perfeshnal

غیر فعال کردن KeyBoard

----------


## perfeshnal

پاک کردن فایل و فولدر با این برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

ساخت یک TitleBar زیبا برای فرم برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

غیرفعال کردن دکمه Close

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه تو مایه های خود وی‍ژوال بیسیک (خیلی توپه) :تشویق:

----------


## perfeshnal

ساخت Button درطول اجرای برنامه یعنی به صورت Dynamic

----------


## perfeshnal

متحرک کردن Caption فرم

----------


## perfeshnal

پنهان کردن دکمه Start (برای شوخی بد نیست  :شیطان:  )

----------


## perfeshnal

یک اسکین زیبا برای کسایی که دوست دارند برنامه هاشون زیبا باشه   :چشمک:

----------


## mahdi_cem

> اینم یه ویروس همراه با سورس که آقا آرش زحمت کشیدن
> www.iranvig.com


با سلام و تشکر از مطالب مفیدتون 
ببخشید میشه توضیح بدید این جناب ویروس :شیطان:   چه کاری انجام می دهد  :متعجب:  آخه من تازه کارم چیز زیادی از برنامه نویسی نمیدونم :خجالت:

----------


## Milad Mohseny

> با سلام و تشکر از مطالب مفیدتون 
> ببخشید میشه توضیح بدید این جناب ویروس چه کاری انجام می دهد  آخه من تازه کارم چیز زیادی از برنامه نویسی نمیدونم


اگه این برنامه رو اجرا کنی هرجاکه با موس کلیک کنی منوی start باز میشه.

----------


## m-amini

> یک اسکین زیبا برای کسایی که دوست دارند برنامه هاشون زیبا باشه



کنترل خوبیه دستت درد نکنه اما اگه روی یه فرم که MDICHILD=TRUE  باشه کنترل اشکال داره . اگه ممکنه بگین چطوری میشه درستش کرد

----------


## inforfang

دوستان سلام 

من خیلی تازه واردم , از وقتی که وارد سایت شدم دیدم که خیلی ها در مورد ارتباط با پورت ها سوال می کنن  و البته دوستان با تجربه ی زیادی رو هم دیدم که راهنماییشون می کنن ... 

دوستان اکثرا توصیه می کنن که از MSCOMM استفاده بشه ... که البته عالیه چون هم خیلی ساده اس و هم یکی از component های خود VB6 هستش ولی متاسفانه کمی محدودیت داره . 

من  یک DLL براتون گذاشتم که با اون با هر پورتی مثل Serial یا موازی یا USB و joystick ویا مودم و اصلا هر چیزی که آدرس پورتش رو داشته باشین می تونین ارتباط برقرار کنین ... 

یک برنامه ی VB هم هست که نحوه ی کارش رو به طور بسیار ساده نشون میده ... بقیه ی توضیحات رو می تونین در فایل readme.txt بخونین ...

یادتون باشه اول dllporto.zip رو باز کنین و install.exe رو اجرا کنین تا DLL رجیستر بشه و بعد برنامه ی VB رو اجرا کنین ...

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

با این dll  چطور میشه پورت usb رو کنترل کرد ؟

----------


## inforfang

> با این dll  چطور میشه پورت usb رو کنترل کرد ؟


این DLL با یک آدرس کار می کنه حالا این آدرس مال هر جا باشه 8 bit از اونو یا توی رجیستر پورت می نویسه یا می خونه ...

کافیه از داخل Device Mannager سیستمت پورت USB تو انتخاب کنی و از تب Resources رنج آدرس پورت USB سیستمت رو پیدا کنی ...

با توجه به کاری که می خوای با USB بکنی این آدرسو به DLL بده تا اطلاعات مورد نظرت رو از پورت بنویسی یا بخونی ! 

یادت باشه اگه کار سخت افزاری می خوای با پورت بکنی مواظب باش پورت مادربوردت رو نسوزونی ... (مثلا به پین خروجی ، ورودی بدی !)

به فایل Readme.txt توی فایل zip یک نگاهی بکن ...

موفق باشی ...

----------


## tejarat-ir

> *دوستان اگه برنامه ای می خواستند مطرح کنند شاید داشتیم و براشون گذاشتیم*



یه برنامه توپ برای فقل گذاشتن روی برنامه های exe vb

----------


## as_200340

پس این تاپیک چرا بی رونق شد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه استفاده از تایمر وی بی و متد MOVE برای حرکت دادن عناصر در وی بی

----------


## m_diamond67

آیوکون ساز و تغییر دهنده

----------


## vb hossein

ye code mikhaham ke ba load form masalan ye file delete beshe
ahanssari@yahoo.com

----------


## m_diamond67

با سلام ویروسی که نوشتم بانام Jond هست که باعث پر شدن فضای هاردیسک میشه الیته هر چند دقیقه یک بار از فایلها در درایو های مختلف کپی برداری میکنه تا به صورت تدریجی این کار انجام بشه در ضمن آنتی اون هم تقریبا کامل شده و اگر خواستین بگیدتا بزارم! سورس این ویروس هم اگر درخواست ها به حد معینی رسید میزارم ولی چون هنوز تازه با سایت ارسال شده شاید به این زودیها نباشه. امیدوارم روش کارکنین و نظراتتون رو درباره اون به من به آدرس maysam_bk@yahoo.com ارسال کنید باتشکر

----------


## m_diamond67

این هم یک برنامه برای مدیریت کتابها به همراه امکانات ...

----------


## mehdi1357

با سلام 
ماشین حساب N رقمی البته این برنامه را اشتباهی در تالار به لینک قرار دادمhttps://barnamenevis.org/showth...8+%D1%DE%E3%ED

----------


## Persian_GladiatoR

بابا واقعا دمت گرم
خیلی حال دادی

----------


## Milad Mohseny

لطفاً از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنید

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه لیست اطلاعات دیتابیس رو در داخل ComboBox نمایش میده 
در ضمن قابلیت حذف اطلاعات رو هم دارد

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
همه دوستان و از جمله جناب m_diamond67 خسته نباشید .

----------


## m_diamond67

نابود کننده فایل سرور بلافاصله بعد از نصب شدن این سورس کد به درد تروجان نویس ها میخوره

----------


## maryam1022

جهت ویرایش تصویر در vb6 احتیاج به imageviewer.ocx یا gdpicture.ocx دارم از راهنمائی شما عزیزان متشکرم . aspdragon666@yahoo.com

----------


## amirsadeghi

خود وی بی هم یه کامپوننت داره ولی زیاد جالب نیست
اگه اینارو پیدا کردی بیزحمت برا من هم بفرست
دقیق اسمش یادم نیست ولی فکر میکنم picture cliper باشه
اسم دقیقشو واست می فرستم

----------


## m_diamond67

آقایان من اون ocx  ها را پیدا کردم ولی نمی توانم تو سایت آپلود کنم mail  بدید تا mail  بزنم

----------


## amirsadeghi

اسم اون کامپوننته Picture Clip Control هست
که میتونی به راحتی ازش استفاده کنی

----------


## m-amini

با سلام 
من دنبال جند تا ocx  می گردم که بتونه 1- فشرده کردن فایلها رو انجام بده  2- روی انواع سی دی و دی وی دی رایت کنه 3 - از سی دی ایمیج بگیره 4- تبدیل فایلهای تصویری به وی سی دی و رایت اونها رو انجام بده . البته نسخه مدت دار و دمو دارم . اگه کسی داره نسخه اصلی و یا کرک و یا سریال اونها رو هم بزاره.                          ممنون

----------


## amirsadeghi

واسه این همه کار فقط یه دونه ocx
بعد هم لا اقل اسمشو بزار شاید کرکش رو داشته باشم

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام کسی اون کامپوننتهایی که  maryam1022 تو پست شماره 367 خواسته بود رو نداره
اگه داره لینک دانلود بزاره یا برام میل کنه
jaguar_love_2008@yahoo.com
خیلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## m_diamond67

کامپوننتی برای انجام سه عمل  shutdown  restart  stand by

----------


## m_diamond67

کامپوننتی برای قرار دادن آیکن برنامه در کنار ساعت ویندوز

----------


## m_diamond67

کارکرد این برنامه رو هم خودتون ببینین

----------


## m-amini

> آقایان من اون ocx  ها را پیدا کردم ولی نمی توانم تو سایت آپلود کنم mail  بدید تا mail  بزنم


سلام دوست عزیز 
اگر لطف کنی و اون ocx ها را زودتر برای من mail  بزنی ممنونت میشم 
ma_bb57@yahoo.com

----------


## sjj

اگه ممکنه واسه بنده هم میل کنید 
SJ.Jafari@GMail.com

----------


## hadi2345

با سلام..

ظاهرا بعضی از دوستان دنبال  برنامه ای برای اتصال به اینترنت بودن . 
فقط به خاطر داشته باشید که با کمی جستجو میتونید این برنامه ها رو از اینترنت پیدا کنید !! 
از سایتهایی چون www.codeproject.com یا  www.freevbcode.com و ....

منبع : www.planetsourcecode.com

موفق باشید ...

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه برای وقتبه که شما می خواید به کاربر ژیغام بدید مدتی صبر کنه تا برنامه شما یک فرمان رو اجرا کنه

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه واسه باز کردن چند آیدی ( یاهو مسنجر 8 به ) طور همزمان هستش.

----------


## m_diamond67

دوستان لطفا نظر یادتون نره 
چون نظر باعث دلگرمی برای ادامه کار میشه

----------


## sjj

جالب بود ممنون از اینکه زحمت می کشید.

----------


## mortez maya

از اینکه اینقدر open source هستید واقعا ممنون./

----------


## m_diamond67

یک کنترل اکتیو ایکس برای طراحی منو های آیکن دار و با قالب دات نت

----------


## farnaz_vb

منم همچی بلدم

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم یه ساعت آنالوگ

این ساعت از دقت زیادی برخورداره

----------


## mehdi1357

با سلام خدمت دوستان
با این برنامه دونفر میتوانند بطور همزمان با هم چت کنند (محاوره معمولی)
اگر وقت کنم برنامه چت همزمان بین چند نفر را آماده و آپلود می کنم
متشکرم

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای بدست آوردن سریال هارد

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه کارکرد CPU رو به شما نشون میده

----------


## سکینه قاسمی

با سلام 
برنامه نویسی بازیهای کامپیوتری ساده

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید نشانگر موس رو از یک نقطه به نقطه دیگری ببرید. فکر کنم تو برنامه های آموزشی زیاد دیده باشد.

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای پاک کردن فایلها

----------


## perfeshnal

یک آنتی ویروس قوی و عالی که با وی بی نوشته شده

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید فایلها رو جستجو کنید

----------


## سکینه قاسمی

با سلام
راهنمایی در مورد بازیهای ساده کامپیوتری مانند پازل ،دوز

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای فرمت کردن درایو A

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام دوست عزیز
این یک بازی است که باید عددهای مثل هم رو حدس بزنی بازی جالبیه

----------


## perfeshnal

یک بازی خیلی حرفه ای و عالی که باید در اون هواپیماهای دشمن رو از بین ببرید.

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می توانید اسم همه ی درایوها رو بدست بیارید.

----------


## perfeshnal

یک مدیا پلیر با حال و تقریبا عالی

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه حرفه ای تو مایه های Internet Explorer

----------


## amin_mm

با سلام 
آقای پروفشنال دست شما درد نکنه 
جالب بودن همشون 
کسی سورسی برنامه حسابداری به جز اونایی که توی این پست گذاشتن داره ؟
اگه دارین ممنون میشم بذارین 
مرسی

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می توانید بانکهای Access رو به Excel تبدیل کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

یک Flash Player با حال با قابلیت جلو و عقب بردن فلش

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه می تونه رنگ TitleBar پنجره های ویندوز رو تغییر بده

----------


## m_diamond67

دوست عزیز از این که شما دوباره افتخار دادید سورس های جالب خود را در تاپیک آپلود کردین 
خیلی خیلی ممنون هستم

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه مخصوص مدیریت فایل هاست . کپی و پاک کردن بهمره پروگرس بار و ...

----------


## leidy_narges

برنامه مربوط به تغییر نام کامپیوترومخفی کردن درایوها ازطریق تغییرات رجیستری را می خواهم.

----------


## m_diamond67

با سلام
دوستان این برنامه ای که می گذارم فال حافظ است که خودم نوشتم لطفا بعد از دانلود هر 2 فایل آنها را با هم ادغام کرده و بعد اجرا کنید

----------


## m_diamond67

خیلی ممنون از تشکر هایی که می کنید

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز

اینم بازی تنیس برای شما خوبان (بازی جالبیه)

----------


## perfeshnal

یک Web Editor حرفه ای که فکر کنم نکات جالبی برای یادگرفتن داشته باشه.

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید از راست کلیک کردن برروی Text Box جلوگیری کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک برنامه بسیار حرفه ای که توش خیلی مطالب آموزنده داره (حتی برای حرفه ای ها حتما دانلود کنید) :چشمک:

----------


## rostami

> یک Web Editor حرفه ای که فکر کنم نکات جالبی برای یادگرفتن داشته باشه.



اینهم لینک  dhtmled.ocx  :  :چشمک: 

http://www.dll-downloads.com/downloadnow.asp?mirror=2

http://www.dll-downloads.com/downloadnow.asp?mirror=1

----------


## ترنم آزادی پناه

سلام
من یک تازه کار هستم .من دو برنامه با زبان vb می خواهم
1_برنامه ای که مقسوم علیه های عدد 50 را چاپ کند

2_برنامه ای که دو عدد از ورودی بخواند سپس به تعداد عدد دوم توان های عدد اول را چاپ کند

----------


## m_diamond67

محاسبه اوقات شرعی

----------


## vb341

دوستان برای نمایش اطلاعات بانک در treeView  مثالی ندارن ؟ فرض کنید در یک بانک 4 تا جدول به هم لینک شده و باید به صورت درختی در TreeView  نمایش داده بشه

----------


## m_diamond67

این یک برنامه امنیتی است که نمی توان بدون اجازه از آن عبور کرد.
میدانید که از پسورد اول سیستم و اول ویندوز به راحتی می توان گذشت .
ولی از این برنامه هرگز

----------


## vbhamed

خانم آزادی پناه

لطفا اول از حالت فشرده خارج کنید  :لبخند:

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید موس رو در یک پنجره قفل کنید و کاربر  رو سرکار بزارید.

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می توانید بیشتر برنامه های ویندوز رو اجرا کنید. مثل : Run ، Search و ...

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه عالی برای تبدیل اعداد Bin ، Hex و Dec به یکدیگر

----------


## perfeshnal

در این برنامه چند تا کار جالب داره که بهتره شما هم ببینید.

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک برنامه ساده تو مایه های Volume Control ویندوز

----------


## Hamid Heidarnia

سلام Perfeshnal برنامه جالبی بود ممنونم.

----------


## m_diamond67

بازی 0&X هستش که خیلی جالبه یاد بگیری بد نیست

----------


## m_diamond67

با این برنامه کار با ای پی آی ها رو میتونین یا د بگیرین.

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم چند تا اسکین قشنگ برای فرم های ویژوال بیسیک ( اول عکس رو ببینید بعد دانلود کنید به شرط چاقو )

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای برای Hibernate نمودن سیستم

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای برای خالی نمودن Recycle bin

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای برای Lock نمودن کامپیوتر

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای برای دریافت  User name جاری سیستم

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای برای نمایش پنجره  Shut down  ویندوز

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای برای تغییر Label یک درایو

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای برای ایجاد Shortcut

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای برای تغییر زبان صفحه کلید

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای برای مخفی و آشکار کردن نشانگر ماوس

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای برای چشمکزن نمودن عنوان فرم

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای برای عکس گرفتن از  Desktop

----------


## m_diamond67

به وسیله این سورس میتونید برای برنامه های خودتون قفل زمانی بزارید
شما میتونید قسمتی یا تمام برنامتون رو تا یه مدت فعال نگاه دارید.
یعنی هروقت که شما اراده کنید برنامه از کار میوفتد و هر موقع هم که دوست داشتید میتونید برنامه رو فعال کنید

----------


## KINGROBO

سلام به همه ی بروبکس برنامه نویس :
اینم یک ساعت عقربه ای و دیجیتال برای دوستان عزیزم .
 :شیطان:  من بیشتر ویروس مینویسم ان یکی از دستم در رفت. :شیطان:

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای که میخوام امروز بگذارم یک ساعت و تقویم است که اول هر دو رو به میلادی نشان می دهد و بعد شمسی هر دو رو به کاربر نشان می دهد

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه ساعت ورود و خروج را مشخص می کنه و بعد محاسبه می کنه که کاربر چند دقیقه یا ساعت حضور داشته

----------


## vb4you

سلام بر همگی :

 چگونه میتوان محتویات یک داده از نوع  REG_SZ را که در ریجستری است خواند؟

----------


## maedeh amini

سلام.این جا رو تازه پیدا کردم.خدا کنه مثله سایتایه دیگه از موضوع منحرف نشه.میخوام با VB.NET 2005یه برنامه بنویسم که 1BUTTN &1 PROGRESS BARداره.با هر بار CLICKیکی به ختایه PROGRESS BARاضافه بشه.PLZ کمک کنید!!!!!زود میخوامش

----------


## amirsadeghi

این که خیلی راحته با مشخصه Value کار کن
Controlname.Value ++
اگه کمک خواستی بگو

----------


## f_h1360

سلام دوستان 
من یک برنامه ای با vb و sql نوشتم که برای گزارش گرفتن از آن از datareport استفاده می کنم و اطلاعات رو از طریق adodc به datareport می فرستم 
درضمن dataenvironment هم دارم.
Set DataReport1.DataSource = Adodc1
DataReport1.Showولی این پیغام رو میده 
failed getting Rowset(s) from current data sourceلطفاً کمکم کنید.

----------


## m_diamond67

با سلام 
دوستان چرا فعالیت ندارید البته خودم را هم می گم 
لطفا سورس های جدید و با حال بگذارید من که به خدا ندارم

----------


## zar2000

سلام 
این هم VSFlexGrid7 که 320$ پول خورده البته من نخریدمش نمی دونم کسی این را داره یا نه ؟ 
امکاناتش چندین برابر شده و دردسر های crystal report رو هم نداره در VB.Net هم بخوبی کار می کنه :تشویق:  
راستی اگه کسی نسخه جدیدشو داره ما پایه ایم

----------


## Armin62

من نسخه VS FlexGridPro 8.0  و True DBGrid Pro 8.0 همراه با License
http://www.componentone.com

و  کامپوننت های شرکت بزرگی چون Xceed Software  همراه با  License
http://xceed.com
رو دارم  
و همچنین کامپوننتهای شرکت Teebo Software رو قراره برام بیارن البته خریداری شدش رو
http://www.teebo.com/

ولی من اینها رو از یکی از همکارام خریدم . واگر کسی بخواد میفروشم .(چون بهای سنگینی براشون دادم) 
به سایتاش سر بزنید چون حتی اگر نخواید هم بخرید از نسخه های دموش میتونین استفاده کنین تا قابلیتهاش رو ببینین.

----------


## sjj

میشه قیمت هاشون رو بفرمایید ؟

----------


## Payam Moradi

سلام 

اگه کسی میخواد با کامپوننت های Teebo کار کنه اونم با tssOfficeMenu1cDemo کافیه اکتیوایکس ذیل رو دریافت و رجیستر کنه و در کنار اکتیوایکس tssOfficeMenu1cDemo در فرم قرار بده و نیاز به کدنویسی هم نداره.
من فایل tssOfficeMenu1cDemo رو هم آپلود کردم که کسی لازم داشت. این فایل فرقی با اونی که توسایت داره نمیکنه.
اووووووه ورژن 1.7 هم که اومده من ورژن 1.2 رو در پایین قرار دادم. ولی فکر کنم بخوره بهش.
در ضمن بقیه کنترلهاش هم قابل ... هست. ولی چون من از محصولاتی که قبلا معرفی کردم استفاده میکنم سراغ اونا نرفتم. ولی اگه استقبال زیاد باشه شاید بشه یکاری هم برای بقی کامپوننتها کرد. (ولی قول نمیدم)

در ضمن دوستانی هستند که برای آموزش در این فوریوم از علم خودشون که معلوم نیست چقدر براش هزینه کردند تا یاد بگیرند غیر از هزینه اینترنت و وقتشون که برای ما میگذارند، تلاش میکنند.

و همچنین لازم نیست کسی محصولات یک جای دیگه رو بجاش بفرشه خود اشخاص میتونن از سایت خریداری کنند.

فعلا که ما به عادت منفی خودمون یعنی ک.ر.ک و غیره داریم ادامه میدیم.

----------


## Armin62

مثل اینکه به بعضی از دوستان برخورد .
عزیزم من اینو خوب میدونم که چه کسانی  در این انجمن هستند و چه زحمتهایی رو میکشن و من هم از راهنمایی های خیلی از اونها استفاده کردم اگر هم چیزی میدونستم مطمئن باش کوتاهی نکردم . و در مورد پست قبلیم هم باید بگم که من قصد جسارت نداشتم . همه میتونن این کامپوننت ها رو از سایت های معتبرشون خریداری کنند .(ولی فکر نمی کنم کار بی دردسری باشه)
و در مورد ک ر ک هم من مخالفم  اینو موقعی درک می کنی که برنامه ای رو در مدت زمان طولانی ساخته باشی و وقتی که داخل بازار میدی بعد از یک ماه برنامت به صورت ک ر ک شده به بازار عرضه بشه.(من خودم قبلا از این کارا زیاد می کردم)
آرمین

----------


## oVERfLOW

حذف منوی فلش با سورس اسمبلی و نمونه‌ی VB
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...782#post301782

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> مثل اینکه به بعضی از دوستان برخورد .
> عزیزم من اینو خوب میدونم که چه کسانی در این انجمن هستند و چه زحمتهایی رو میکشن و من هم از راهنمایی های خیلی از اونها استفاده کردم اگر هم چیزی میدونستم مطمئن باش کوتاهی نکردم . و در مورد پست قبلیم هم باید بگم که من قصد جسارت نداشتم . همه میتونن این کامپوننت ها رو از سایت های معتبرشون خریداری کنند .(ولی فکر نمی کنم کار بی دردسری باشه)
> و در مورد ک ر ک هم من مخالفم اینو موقعی درک می کنی که برنامه ای رو در مدت زمان طولانی ساخته باشی و وقتی که داخل بازار میدی بعد از یک ماه برنامت به صورت ک ر ک شده به بازار عرضه بشه.(من خودم قبلا از این کارا زیاد می کردم)
> آرمین


من نمیخواستم وارد بحث بشم اما ....
کار شما دوست عزیز از ک ر ک کردن بدتره ، شخصی که برنامه ای را ک ر ک میکنه یک کار اشتباه انجام میده اما شما دو کار اشتباه انجام میدید.
برنامه را خریده اید و با همان لیسانس به دیگران میفروشید آنهم نه یک بار بلکه میخواهید هر کسی که میخواد برناه را بهش بفروشی . شخص ک ر ک کار برنامه را ک ر ک کرده و در اختیار دیگران قرلر میده اماا شما یک نسخه از آن را میخرید و به شکل انبوه میفروشید در حالیکه فروش آن فقط در اختیار شرکت سازنده ش  میباشد و این کار شما هم مانند هکرها و کرک کار ها جرم است .

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
دوستان لطفا بحث تاپیک رو عوض نکنید و اونو به بیراهه نکشید.

----------


## Armin62

به قول perfeshnal عزیز دیگه بهتره بحث رو عوض نکنیم . و بزاریم هرکس کاری رو که میتونه انجام بده (از اول هم بحث بی مورد بود تموم بشه بهتره)

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید مسیر یک فایل مثل درایو ، پوشه ، اسم فایل و ... رو بدست بیارید.

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای فعال یا غیر فعال کردن ریجستری ویندوز  :شیطان:   :شیطان:   :شیطان:

----------


## perfeshnal

یک ProgressBar جالب که زمان اتمام پیمایش رو به شما میده

----------


## perfeshnal

اگر می خواهید با Button های زیبای ویندوز ویستا برنامه ی خودتون رو زیبا کنید حتما این برنامه رو دانلود کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

در این برنامه شما می تونید کارکردن با بانکهای SQL رو یادبگیرید و مثل بانکهای Access  از اون در برنامه ها تون استفاده کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه باحال برای کار با ریجستری ویندوز (حتما دانلود کنید)

----------


## RealDream

> اگر می خواهید با Button های زیبای ویندوز ویستا برنامه ی خودتون رو زیبا کنید حتما این برنامه رو دانلود کنید.


چک کنید nod32 ویروس شناسایی می کنه

----------


## mahdi_cem

> برنامه ای برای فعال یا غیر فعال کردن ریجستری ویندوز


اقای عزیز چرا ویروس آپ کردید؟؟؟؟

----------


## perfeshnal

من از همه دوستان به خاطر ویروس معذرت می خوام.  :اشتباه:   :اشتباه:   :اشتباه:  
همه برنامه ها رو از دوباره Upload کردم و ویروس ندارند با خیال راحت می تونید اونها رو دانلود کنید.

----------


## m_diamond67

با سلام به تمامی دوستان 
من می خوام یه حرف بزرگ تر از دهانم بزنم و اون هم این هست که دوستان لطف کنید بحث های خود رو که به دور از برنامه نویسی vb  هست رو در این تاپیک انجام ندهید می بی نهایت از لطف شما ممنون هستم 
با تشکر : m_diamond67

----------


## mortez maya

من که بحث خارج از vb ندیدم

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید نوار عنوان فرم رو محو کنید و به صورت کم رنگ دربیارید.

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه فرم خودتون رو به حالت زیر در بیارید و اونو زیبا کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه جالب مثل برنامه فتوشاپ که می تونید عکسها رو فیلتر کنید. ( بیشتر از 50 فیلتر مختلف هم داره)

----------


## yourdkhani

بچه ها من یگ برنامه می خوام که مثلا چند ایستگاه را ثبت کنم برای هر کدوم اطلاعات وارد کنم و با وارد کردن نام ایستگاه اطلاعات مربوط به اون ایستگاه را با توجه به تاریخ ورود پرینت بگیرم (آقا تو رو خدا نگین چه ایستگاهی هرچی !!!!!)

----------


## romina2006

MP3 Recorder :

----------


## perfeshnal

قرار دادن آیکن متحرک برای فرم

----------


## perfeshnal

حتما شما هم تا به حال روی عنوان فرم راست کلیک کردید. با این برنامه می تونید به اون راست کلیک گزینه های دلخواه خودتون رو اضافه کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه به شما یاد میده که چطوری می تونید برنامه های چند زبانه درست کنید و با یک کلیک زبان برنامه رو تغییر بدید.

----------


## yourdkhani

خوب به اینجا رسیدم که برنامه را نوشتم حالا میخوام setupبراش بسازم روی بقیه سیستم ها هم 1000تا بازی در نیاره packgeبرنامه هم آخرین تغییرات توش save نشده گیج شدم . به کمک فوری اختیاج دارم

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
با چه برنامه ای package خودت رو درست کردی که دچار مشکل شدی ؟

----------


## رضا ارزانی

سلام دوستانکسی برنامه ساده vb با database برای من نداره؟

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
دوست عزیز اگر تاپیک رو جستجو کنی حتما پیدا می کنی.

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

من پیشنهاد می کنم از نرم افزار Wise Installer استفاده کنید که هم خیلی کامله و هم پروژه های  ویژوال رو پشتیبانی می کنه

----------


## rfnobari

با سلام 
دوستان عزیز من در vb.net  تازه کارم . لطفاً در مورد کار با دیتا(اکسس) مانند جستجو - حذف - ذخیره و ارتباط بین جدولها کمکم کنید . اگر براتون ممکنه در یک پروژه ساده اینها را برای من نشون بدین . 
از لطف شما بینهایت ممنونم

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
مشکلی داری بپرس تا بچه ها لطف کنن و جواب رو بدن

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> با سلام 
> دوستان عزیز من در vb.net تازه کارم . لطفاً در مورد کار با دیتا(اکسس) مانند جستجو - حذف - ذخیره و ارتباط بین جدولها کمکم کنید . اگر براتون ممکنه در یک پروژه ساده اینها را برای من نشون بدین . 
> از لطف شما بینهایت ممنونم


در پستها من جستجو کن برنامه ای را جهت کار با توابع API قرار داده ام که از DataBase استفاده میکنه ، با این برنامه هم میتوانی توضیحات همراه با مثال در مورد توابع API بدست بیاری و هم شیوه کار با توابع DaaBase

----------


## m_diamond67

این انتی تروجان توانایی شناسایی وحذف کردنjps1.8,Ayo Spy,Demon-VirMaker, همه  نسخه های Demon-Ps را دارا می باشد و سرعت  بالایی در اسکن کردن داره هم چنین با  این انتی تروجان می تونید کل 

هارد را با سرعت بالایی اسکن کنید

----------


## m_diamond67

این یک برنامه برای رسم خطوط در وی.بی است (برنامه نقاشی)

----------


## m_diamond67

کد کامل تقویم هجری شمسی که بر روی دسکتاپ قرار می گیره 

این تقویم شفاف هست یعنی اعداد روی بکگراند ویندوز قرار می گیرند

تمام روزهای ماه روی صفحه هستند و در بالا تاریخ کامل روز نمایش داده شده

----------


## m_diamond67

توسط این برنامه بدون هیچ محدودیتی در هر کدام از حساب های ویندوز که باشیم می توانیم رمز هر کدام از حساب ها را که خواستیم به دلخواه تغییر بدهیم

----------


## m_diamond67

اگه دوست دارید فونت مسج باکستون رو تغییر بدید یا 

محل قرار گرفتن اون رو از وسط صفحه به جای دیگه ای انتقال بدین یا 

مسج باکس بعد از چند ثانیه خود به خود بسته بشه!....

----------


## m_diamond67

یه نمونه کوچک ازبرنامه هایی که می تونند مثل یک میله ابزار در ویندوز به درد بخورند. این برنامه خام هست و می تونید کد اون رو در برنامه هاتون استفاده کنید

----------


## m_diamond67

آشنایی با برخی از توابع موجود در ای پی آی . به وسیله این توابع می تونید تسک بار ویدوز رو مخفی کنید!

----------


## aslan_ir

سلام دوستان

برنامه معرفی شده در پست 491   (ch-acc-pas.zip)  حاوی تروجان میباشد  - مواظب باشید

----------


## fire-wizard

با سلام به همگی من این برنامه ی معرفی شده رو دانلود کردم منظورم همون  UN-PS.rar 
هست بعد اجرا کردمش و اسم یوزر رو دادم ولی هیچ پسوردی بهش ندادم . حالا یوزرم رو قفل کرده و اجازه ی ورود به ویندوز رو نمیده و حتی administrator م قفل کرده و قبل از بالا اومدن کامل ویندوز یک پیقام میده که یوزر توسط ایمان قفل شده لطفا رمز را وارد کنید .
البته اینا رو به اینگلیسی میگه . حالا من باید چکار کنم ؟؟ حاصل 4 ماه زحمتم در اون ویندوز هست لطفا یکی کمک کنه و بگه چه جوری باید وارد بشم . البته الان یک ویندوز در یک درایو دیگه نصب کردم و به فایل های دیگه ی اون ویندوز دسترسی دارم. ولی میخوام واردش بشم.

----------


## CodeMasterX

و علیکم اسلام به برو بچس

این اکتیوایکس رو خودم خیلی وقت پیش نوشتم.یه DLL ActiveX هست که میتونید باهاش اطلاعات مورد نظر رو توی یه فایل Log ذخیره کنید.طرز استفادش هم اینجوریه:


Dim m_LogTool As New AppLogTool

m_LogTool.LogFile = App.Path & "\log.ini"
m_LogTool.SaveToLog "This is a test message." , InformationLog , AppendToLog

دقت داشته باشید که پارامتر اول داده مورد نظر برای ذخیره،پارامتر دوم نوع داده ای هست که باید ذخیره بشه (Information,Exclamation,...) و پارامتر سوم نوع ذخیره داده رو مشخص میکنه که فابل جدیدی بسازه یا در صورت وجود فایل Log اطلاعات رو به اون اضافه کنه.

موفق باشید!

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم برنامه Notepad ویندوز که خیلی امکانات داره

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید سایت اینترنتی درست کنید !!! حتما دانلود کنید.

----------


## m_diamond67

دوستان من واقعا از بابت پست 491 شرمنده هستم 
ببخشید من هم از یه سایت دیگه دانلود کردم سعی می کنم دیگه تکرار نشه

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای برای بدست آوردن مسیر یک فایل یا فولدر هنگام راست کلیک کردن بر روی آن

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای برای اضافه کردن SideBar به یک پنجره

----------


## romina2006

Wave Recorder :

----------


## fire-wizard

با سلام به دوستان من یک ردخواست دارم!!!!

من یک نمونه میخوام که یک رقص نور باشه . مثل همون نمونه ی بالا که برای ضبط صدا بود در همون نمونه با حرف زدن در میکروفن رقص نور حساسیت نشون میداد خودتون اگه ببینید بهتر متوجه میشین. 
من میخوام این رقص نور برای هر صدایی که از بلندگوی کامپیوتر پخش میشه باشه نه فقط برای میکروفن . یعنی اگه یک اهنگ رو با مدیا پلیر هم اجرا کردی بازم رقص نور کار کنه و خلاصه هر صدایی که از بلندگو میاد بیرون.

----------


## as_200340

> این انتی تروجان توانایی شناسایی وحذف کردنjps1.8,Ayo Spy,Demon-VirMaker, همه  نسخه های Demon-Ps را دارا می باشد و سرعت  بالایی در اسکن کردن داره هم چنین با  این انتی تروجان می تونید کل 
> 
> هارد را با سرعت بالایی اسکن کنید


مدیران این سایت کجان ؟  :عصبانی:  
این فایل آنتی تروجان نیست بلکه خود تروحانه  :شیطان:  
تروحانی با نام G.exe و البته با یه سرچ ساده Del شد  :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:  
هر کسی که نوشته سعی کنه دفعه ی بعد چیزی بنویسه که با یه سرچ ساده حذف نشه  :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام 
یک برنامه برای بدست آوردن زمان سیستم ( ساعت دیجیتالی )  :لبخند:   :لبخند:   :لبخند:

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای برای بدست آوردن پسورد یوزرها

----------


## romina2006

3 تا برنامه برای خارج کردن درایوهای سی دی حتی درایوهای مجازی

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای برای ساخت درایو مجازی

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای برای نشان دادن اوقات شرعی

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای برای نشان مسیر قبله

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

Load شدن فرم برنامه با انیمیشن  :چشمک:   :چشمک:   :چشمک:

----------


## perfeshnal

یک بازی جالب و ساده با VB

----------


## perfeshnal

مشاهده Icon فایلها در لیست باکس

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
یک ListView جالب و زیبا که می تونه ستون هاش رنگهای مختلف داشته باشه

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای مشاهده و Zoom کردن بر روی عکس

----------


## romina2006

اضافه کردن منو به برنامه های دیگر

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

دوستان یک سری هم به این تاپیک بزنید برای برنامه های حرفه ای تر

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=63013

----------


## firiziya

سلام. من میخوام تو فرمم یه دایره بکشم. ولی نه با کد vb. شما میتونید کمکم کنید؟؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدید ؟

با کد Vb نه پس با چی ؟
با توابع Api یا چیزه دیگه

----------


## gune_baxan

برنامه مدیریت آموزشگاه
این برنامه رو من از روی یک برنامه دیگه که از همینجا دانلودش کردم نوشتم البته با کمی تغییرات
این اولین برنامه من در دیتابیس بود که شاید مشکلاتی هم داشته باشه

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای ساده برای ساخت پیانو

----------


## senator_aka

سلام به همه دوستان .

از همه کسانی که در این تاپیک برنامه گذاشتن ممنونم.

اما چرا دیگه این کار را  ادامه نمی دید؟

واقعا حیف نیست این بانک برنامه دیگه کار نمی کنه.!!!

از همه دوستان که می توانند اطلاعاتی به این باک اضافه کنند خواهش می کنم دریغ نکنند.

ما منتظر تداوم کار شما هستیم.

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای چت کردن بین دو کامپوتر

----------


## perfeshnal

در این برنامه می تونید کامپوننت ها رو در حالت اجرای برنامه Drag کنید و به نقطه دیگری از فرم ببرید.

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم دو تا بازی جالب برای همه دوستان

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه تو مایه های WinRar برای فشرده کردن فایلها

----------


## perfeshnal

یک بازی با حال دیگه

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه بسیار عالی برای بدست آوردن مشخصات سیستم (حتما دانلود کنید)

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه عالی برای قفل کردن پوشه

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه برای ساخت فایل EXE

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک Toolbar که دیدنش خالی از لطف نیست  :لبخند:

----------


## perfeshnal

چند تا ساعت زیبای عقربه ای و دیجیتالی

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای برای ساخت فایل PDF

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای برای رایت سی دی

----------


## romina2006

یک مدیا پلیر بسیار جالب

----------


## CodeMasterX

> برنامه ای برای ساخت فایل PDF


من قبلا نمونه های زیادی رواز این برنامه دیده بودم ولی هیچ کدوم برای من ححد اقل کار نمی کنه!وقتی که یه فایل pdf باهاش می سازم بعد از باز کردنش چند تا خطا میده که نمی تونه فایل رو درست بخونه.بعضی از خطاها مربوط به کد های اسکی ذخیره شده در قایل هست بعضی ها هم مربوط به تگ های Adobe PDF.

----------


## romina2006

اینم یه سورس دیگه برای ساخت فایل PDF

البته باید بگم که فارسی رو ساپورت نمی کنه

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم برنامه ای هست که خودم نوشتم البته من نباید این برنامه رو پیش اساتید رو می کردم

----------


## mortez maya

سلام عزیزان آقا کسی TAPIEX ترجیحا رجیستر شده داره ؟ 
خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## romina2006

انتقال اطلاعات بین برنامه های VB

----------


## mehran8

آقا بی زحمت اگه می شه یه برنامه ای بذارید که وقتی از صفحه مونیتور عکس گرفت حجمشو کم کنه 
آخه حجم عکس هایی که می گیره هر کدوم 2 مگه . که خیلی زیاده !

----------


## siahacker

ان شاالله اجرتون رو از خدا بگیرید
واقعا از همه ی بچه های این تاپیک تشکر می کنم
 :بوس:   :تشویق:   :بوس:

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای برای حفاظت یا عدم دسترسی سایر کاربران به کامپیوتر

----------


## romina2006

Customize Start Menu :

----------


## mehran8

آنتی ویروس نوشته شده به زبان VB با قابلیت به روز رسانی (update ) و اسکن سریع .

آدرس لینک : http://visual-basic.persiangig.com/Exis/Exis.zip

----------


## mehran8

سال نو مبارک !

----------


## ehsan_electronic

در این سال نو آرزو می کنم...
                     برای آسمان، که آبی باشد
                     برای باران، که ببارد
                     برای آفتاب، که دلگرممان کند
                     برای زمین، که آرام بماند
                     برای آدم ها، که مهربان باشند
                                              و خدا به ما نگاه کند...
دلهایتان روشن، دستانتان گرم، صورتتان از باد نوروزی شاداب، قلب هایتان با مهربانی تپنده تر و سال نو به کامتان.

----------


## CodeMasterX

این برنامه توی مسیر معین شده جستجو می کنه و فایل های مدیا رو پیدا می کنه و بصورت لیست هایی با فرمت (Text,M3U (Winamp و HTML ذخیره می کنه.شاید جالب باشه!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## romina2006

سورس آنتی ویروس Brontok :

----------


## sarehsaran

میشه یک نفر لطف کنه و سورسی برای ساختن یک paint  با این امکان که هر شی که کشیده می شود قابلیت edit داشته باشد برای من بذاره؟

----------


## m_diamond67

چاپ بر روی چک

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه شبیه سازی برخورد یک توپ با دیوار به صورت ابتدایی و ساده است 

در ضمن رد پای آن را هم به صورت رنگی چاپ می کند

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم ماوس و کیبرد رو قفل میکنه!

----------


## romina2006

یک Phone Book با امکانات جالب

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای برای ساخت Setup

----------


## perfeshnal

یک دیکشنری فارسی به ترکی

----------


## perfeshnal

پرینت گرفتن از دیتابیس بین دو تاریخ تعیین شده با Data Report

----------


## moslem-visual

این هم سورس برنامه ی "اُرکیده" که کارخودمه، فقط لطف کنید حق ما رو هم محفوظ نگه دارید و فقط از کدها استفاده کنید، شاید هم مشکل داشته باشه فقط باید ocx BZButton رو ایمپورت کنید.

آدرس : http://moslemcar.persiangig.com/document/Orkideh.rar

----------


## moslem-visual

راستی اینم ویژگیهاش:
- تعویضگر بکگراند دسکتاپ
- بانک یاداشت
-  یادآور
- و ...

از کنترلها و رفرنسهای زیادی هم استفاده شده که امیدوارم مفید باشه...

----------


## CodeMasterX

این هم یه مثال ساده از هش کردن اطلاعات.البته الگوریتم بسیار سادهای داره  :لبخند گشاده!: .

----------


## CodeMasterX

این برنامه با یه سری توابع API با یاهو مسنجر 7 و 8 ارتباط برقرار می کنه  :شیطان:  :لبخند گشاده!: .

----------


## CodeMasterX

این پروژه توابع سینون و کسینوس رو رسم میکنن.شما می تونید مقدار تابع رو تغییر بدین و تغییرات رو ببینید.همچنین وقتی که دکمه Draw Cricle رو فشار بدید برنامه به شما نشون میده که در حال حاضر چه مقادیری از سینوس و کسینوس دارن رسم میشن:

----------


## romina2006

برنامه ای برای بدست آوردن پسورد ستاره ای

----------


## shahriar22

agha man 2 soal dashtam
1.barnameh robat ra dar saite begozar
2.agha man dar vb yek bank etelaat sakhtam yeki az feild ha ro bar hasb doubl(addad) gozashtam man mikhastam misheh barnamehie nevesht keh harooz in add kamtar shavad barayeh inkeh manzoram ra befahmi yani in keh masalan dar haman field addad 20 ghara dadam farda beshavad 19

----------


## roghayyeh

برنامه ای در مورد تشخیص اشکال و اعداد در تصویر bmp می خوام 

فایل متنin.txt این فایل در مسیر برنامه قرار داده می‌شود. در این فایل در هر خط آدرس کامل یک فایل تصویری با مشخصاتی که در ادامه آمده است، قرار دارد. تعداد این فایل‌ها مشخص نیست و برنامه با خواندن فایل تعداد آن‌ها را تشخیص می‌دهد.

فایل‌های تصویری: هر فایل تصویری با عرض و ارتفاع حداکثر 800 پیکسل حاوی حداکثر 4 شکل هندسی از انواع مربع، مثلث متساوی‌الاضلاع و دایره می‌باشد. تصاویر به فرمت bmp و یا هر فرمت دیگر با عمق بیتِ Bit-Depth] 24 ] ذخیره شده‌اند. رنگ زمینه‌ی و رنگ اشکال هندسی،هر رنگی می تواند باشد. اشکال هیچ‌گونه هم‌پوشانی با هم دارند .


فایل متنیout.txt برنامه پس از پردازش هر فایل تصویر اطلاعات استخراج شده از آن را در یک خط به صورت زیر در فایلout.txtدرج می‌نماید
n s t c
در این خط به جای n تعداد کل اشکال تشخیص داده شده، به جای s تعداد مربع‌ها، به جای t تعداد مثلث‌ها و به جای c تعداد دایره‌ها نوشته می‌شود. بین هر یک از این اعداد تنها یک فاصله‌ی خالی space] قرار دارد.
[فایل [out.txt] باید توسط خود برنامه در مسیر برنامه ایجاد گردد.

آدرس ایمیل garibe_ashna13@yahoo.com
لطفا سریعا با من تماس بگیرید و به من در تهیه ی این برنامه کمک کنید 
با تشکر[/quote]

----------


## romina2006

سورسی با قابلیت نصب و پاک کردن

----------


## MMR_1344

سال خرم
فال نیکو
مال وافر
هال خوش
اصل ثابت
نسل باقی
تخت عالی
بخت رام
باشین از امروز تا پایان سال
سال نو بر تمامی دوستان مبارک

----------


## romina2006

منو با امکانات جالب

----------


## sajede

من برنامه wordبا زبان برنامه نویسی ویزوال بیسیک را می خواهم. :متفکر:

----------


## sajede

شبیه سازی برنامهword با ویژوال بیسیک را میخواهم و در نوشتن این برنامه مشکل دارم و از شما خواهشمندم که در این مورد راهنمایی های لازم را به من بکنید

----------


## m_diamond67

با عرض سلام به خدمت شما دوستان و اساتید محترم
می خواستم ببینم کسی برنامه ای داره که بشه task manager  ویندوز رو شبیه سازی کنه ؟ 
فقط اگه کسی داره کمی زود لطف کنه .

----------


## m_diamond67

کسی نیست به سوال من در به در جواب بده اصلا انتظار نداشتم اینقدر تو انتظار بمونم

----------


## m_diamond67

دوست عزیز می توانی برنامه ورد را از آدرس زیر که در پست های خودم است دانلود کنی 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=46430&page=33

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای که اجرای فایل ها را در لیست بکس امکان پذیر می سازد.

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای کامل برای نشان دادن سرعت و درصد کار cpu که کار با رجیستر هم درونش وجود داره

----------


## m_diamond67

فایل ها را همانند resHacker باز می کند ولی نمی توانید جای گزین کنید فقط می توانید اطلاعات فایل ها را ذخیره کنید

----------


## m_diamond67

به کمک این برنامه نوشته هر پنجره ای رو که بخواهید عوض می کنید .

----------


## m_diamond67

بازی ماز 3d

----------


## m_diamond67

برای کسایی که که می خوان تو شبکه یا اینترنت ببیند آی پی مورد نظر وجود دارد یا خیر

----------


## romina2006

> با عرض سلام به خدمت شما دوستان و اساتید محترم
> می خواستم ببینم کسی برنامه ای داره که بشه task manager ویندوز رو شبیه سازی کنه ؟ 
> فقط اگه کسی داره کمی زود لطف کنه .


دوست عزیز ببین اینا بدردت میخوره

----------


## m_diamond67

بازیه جالبی هستش 

تا 2 نفر با کامپیوتر میتونن بازی کنن

6 تا هم خوده کامپیوتر هست که میتونید کمترش هم بکنید

----------


## m_diamond67

با استفاده از این برنامه آموزشی که با کمک توابع ای پی آی نوشته شده می توانید به مشخصاتی چون

1.نام ویندوز     2.ورژن ویندوز         3.نام یوزر        و ... دست پیدا کنید

----------


## SINA_SIB

من میخوام یک لیست بوکس و یا کومبو چند ستونی داشته باشم میشه دوستان راهنمایی کنن

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام دوست عزیز

شما باید از کامپوننت ListView استفاده کنید تا لیست باکس چند ستونی داشته باشید.

----------


## SINA_SIB

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید 
چطور میشه این کمپوننت رو فعال کرد ؟

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک برنامه نمونه برای استفاده از ListView

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه برای عوض کردن عکس صفحه Desktop

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای قفل کردن موس  :شیطان:

----------


## romina2006

جستجوی فایل و فولدر بصورت پیشرفته

----------


## mehdi_taheri59

من یک بانک اطاعاتی با فیلدهای مختلف از نوع عددی دارم که می خواهم نمودار نقطه ای آنها در فواصل 5 ثانیه روی نمودار بیاید یعنی یک نمودار دینامیک داشته باشم که در روی آن هر فیلد با یک رنگ و اعداد هر فیلد هر مثلا 5 ثانیه از روی بانک update بشه لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید

----------


## CodeMasterX

آقا این هم یه مثال ساده از بازی TicTacToe یا همون X-O ی خودمون  :لبخند گشاده!: .
خیلی حرفه ای نیست این برنامه چون میشه قابلیت های توان هوش کامپیوتر و غیره رو افزایش داد و به برنامه اضافه کرد ولی برای بچه هایی که کارشناسی میخونن یا ارشد توی درس هوش مصنوعی مثال خوب و ساده ای هست.

----------


## Armin62

با این برنامه میتونین در هر جای ویندوز با انتخاب یک کلمه یا متن اونو به برنامتون انتقال بدین مثل بعضی از دیکشنری ها.

----------


## last_samoraei

طریقه اتصال vb به بانک اطلاعاتی SQl را به هم یاد بدهید. می‌توانید جوابتون رو به last.samoraei@gmail.com بفرستید .  خیلی ممنون

----------


## Armin62

اجرای اجزای کنترل پنل

----------


## romina2006

> با این برنامه میتونین در هر جای ویندوز با انتخاب یک کلمه یا متن اونو به برنامتون انتقال بدین مثل بعضی از دیکشنری ها.


اینو ببین

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=58854

----------


## CodeMasterX

تا حالا شده توی برنامتون لازم داشته باشین که کاربر بتونه فایلی رو توی برنامه درگ و رها کنه که مثلا به لیستی اضافه بشه یا توی برنامه باز بشه و مورد استفاده قرار بگیره ؟
اگه دقت کنین و تست کنین این کار برای فایل هایی که نامشون یونیکد هست جواب نمیده مثلا اگه اسم فایل "برنامه نویس" باشه یا خطا میده یا اسم فایل رو بصورت ?????? بر میگردونه.حالا با این برنامه که همین الان توی فروم PSCode که بعد از برنامه نویس پاتوق من هست  :لبخند گشاده!:  گرفتمش میتونین این مشکل رو برطرف کنین و فایل های یونیکد رو هم ساپورت کنین.

----------


## mehran8

> تا حالا شده توی برنامتون لازم داشته باشین که کاربر بتونه فایلی رو توی برنامه درگ و رها کنه که مثلا به لیستی اضافه بشه یا توی برنامه باز بشه و مورد استفاده قرار بگیره ؟
> اگه دقت کنین و تست کنین این کار برای فایل هایی که نامشون یونیکد هست جواب نمیده مثلا اگه اسم فایل "برنامه نویس" باشه یا خطا میده یا اسم فایل رو بصورت ?????? بر میگردونه.حالا با این برنامه که همین الان توی فروم PSCode که بعد از برنامه نویس پاتوق من هست  گرفتمش میتونین این مشکل رو برطرف کنین و فایل های یونیکد رو هم ساپورت کنین.


 
Mer30 آرمین جان

----------


## m_diamond67

این برای پخش کردن فایل تصویری فقط avi.* است.

----------


## m_diamond67

آقا برو کنار قطار داره میاد!!! :لبخند:  

این قطار زیبا و دوست داشتنی بعد از اجرا بر روی دستکتاپ شروع به حرکت میکنه

----------


## mehran8

> آقا برو کنار قطار داره میاد!!! 
> 
> این قطار زیبا و دوست داشتنی بعد از اجرا بر روی دستکتاپ شروع به حرکت میکنه


 
مال سایت iranvig هست نه ؟!!

----------


## mehran8

بهتره خودتون ببینید

----------


## Armin62

Romina جان من عذر میخوام در مورد پست قبلی ولی من اون برنامه رو از سایت دیگه ای دریافت کردم اما دقیقا به همون شکل که شما در پستتون نوشتید.(البته من تمام این 60 صفحه گذشته رو دیدم و چون این برنامه رو ندیدم در اینجا قرارش دادم).

----------


## romina2006

> Romina جان من عذر میخوام در مورد پست قبلی ولی من اون برنامه رو از سایت دیگه ای دریافت کردم اما دقیقا به همون شکل که شما در پستتون نوشتید.(البته من تمام این 60 صفحه گذشته رو دیدم و چون این برنامه رو ندیدم در اینجا قرارش دادم).


لزومی به عذرخواهی نیست دوست عزیز  :چشمک:

----------


## CodeMasterX

با این برنامه میتونید وضعیت رم کل و حافظه استفاده شده سیستم خودتون رو بگیرید.

----------


## CodeMasterX

این هم به برنامه باز کار خودمه.
یه شبیه سازی بسار ساده از یه سیستم کنترل ترافیک هوایی هست که قصدش فقط آشنایی بیشتر با مفاهیم شیء گرایی و کار با اون ها در VB6 هست.
امیدوارم به درد بخوره.

----------


## CodeMasterX

با این برنامه هم میتونید اسکرول شدن ماوس رو گزارش کنید.

----------


## CodeMasterX

با این برنامه میتونید بفهمید که آفیس مایکروسافت روی سیستم نصب شده یا نه ؟

----------


## CodeMasterX

تا حالا این کنترل های رده بندی به شکل ستاره رو دیدید ؟
این کنترل همین کار رو میکنه!

----------


## CodeMasterX

دیگه از اسمش معلمونه،کامپوننت های موجود روی سیستم رو گزارش میکنه.

----------


## CodeMasterX

این برنامه جالب و آموزنده نشون میده که چجوری میشه برخورد بین نقاط تقاطع دایره ها و خطوط رو طراحی کرد.خیلی جاها می تونه به درد بخوره.

----------


## CodeMasterX

این برنامه هم شاید نیاز خیلی ها باشه.
اضافه کردن ProgressBar به آیتم های کنترل ListView.

----------


## CodeMasterX

چی بنویسم ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## CodeMasterX

خیلی جاها لازم میشه که با وارد کردن داده ای توی یک TextBox مثلا مقدار ها مشابه در یک کنترل دیگه که اینجا ListBox هستن پیدا بشن.یعنی مثلا اگر آیتمی به اسم "Armin Zia" داریم کاربر بجای تایپ کامل داده فقط بنویسه "Arm" و بقیه در لیست باکس جستجو بشن.
این هم یه نمونه برنامه برای این کار  :لبخند: .

----------


## m_diamond67

> مال سایت iranvig هست نه ؟!!


من که نگفتم خودم نوشتم

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه عددی را می گیره و مقلوب آن را نمایش می دهد.

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه عددی را به عنوان ساعت از ورودی دریافت کرده و به ثانیه تبدیل ی کنه

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه هم عددی را از ورودی می گیره و به ساعت و دقیقه و ثانیه تبدیل می کنه

----------


## mehran8

:متعجب:   :متعجب:   :متعجب:   :متعجب:   :متعجب:

----------


## m_diamond67

خوب این هم فورم بی رنگ و برجستگی

----------


## m_diamond67

این هم ساعت دیجیتالی جالب

----------


## mehran8

> این هم ساعت دیجیتالی جالب


 
*عالی بود* مرسی

----------


## m_diamond67

این دوچشم ها را بگیرین جالبه با حرکت موش این ورو اون ور می ره

----------


## mehran8

> این دوچشم ها را بگیرین جالبه با حرکت موش این ورو اون ور می ره


 
چرا چشم ها نمی تونن به وسط دایره حرکت کنن ؟

----------


## skypro

من میخوام یه برنامه ساده بنوسیم که فقط بگه عددی که وارد میکنیم اول هست یا نه ، 
به این ترتیب باید یک لیبل جهت شناسایی ؟ یک تکست باکس جهت نوشتن ادد ؟ یک کمند باتن جهت محاسبه داشته باشیم ؟ به مانند شکل زیر ؟ 
اسم Label هم lbl1 و اسم Textbox رو txt1 و اسم CommandButton رو cmdok گذاشتم ، اگر امکانش هست 2 ، 3 خط کدی که باید داخل CommandButton بنویسم که بگه عدد اول هست یا نه رو بگین ، ممنون از شما

----------


## منصور حلاج

یک مقاله جهت ارائه به استاد ( موضوع پروژه ) احتیاج دارم در صورت امکان مرا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## منصور حلاج

مقاله در مورد برنامه نویسی با برنامه vb باشد .

----------


## منصور حلاج

باسلام دانشجوی ترم آخر نرم افزار هستم جهت پروژه آخر ترم احتیاج به یک مقاله با عنوان برنامه نویسی vb دارم .د رصورت امکان مساعدت لازم را مبذول فرمائید.

----------


## mehran8

> من میخوام یه برنامه ساده بنوسیم که فقط بگه عددی که وارد میکنیم اول هست یا نه ، 
> به این ترتیب باید یک لیبل جهت شناسایی ؟ یک تکست باکس جهت نوشتن *ادد* ؟ یک کمند باتن جهت محاسبه داشته باشیم ؟ به مانند شکل زیر ؟ 
> اسم Label هم lbl1 و اسم Textbox رو txt1 و اسم CommandButton رو cmdok گذاشتم ، اگر امکانش هست 2 ، 3 خط کدی که باید داخل CommandButton بنویسم که بگه عدد اول هست یا نه رو بگین ، ممنون از شما



از کی تا حالا *عدد* رو *ادد* می نویسن ؟

----------


## mehdi_taheri59

اساتید محترم من می خواهم از طریق vb به نرم افزار مطلب لینک داشته باشم لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید یا اگر مقاله ای یا لینک اینترنتی در این مورد سراغ دارید ممنون می شوم .

----------


## __siavash__

اینم یه XP user Account

----------


## maroot

> باسلام دانشجوی ترم آخر نرم افزار هستم جهت پروژه آخر ترم احتیاج به یک مقاله با عنوان برنامه نویسی vb دارم .د رصورت امکان مساعدت لازم را مبذول فرمائید.


 به این سایت قسمت vb.net یه سری بزن، مقاله های خوبی به فارسی و انگلیسی پیدا می کنی:
http://www.iransarir.com

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
برنامه تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی که بنا به درخواست یکی از دوستان می ذارم   :چشمک:

----------


## m_diamond67

مدتیه که استفاده از نامهای واقعا زیبای فارسی در حال افزایشه و این بسیار جای غرور و خوشحالیه . این برنامه مجموعه ای از نامهای زیبای فارسی به همراه معنی اونهاست که به شما قابلیت جستجو و افزایش و edit نامها رو میده .

----------


## m_diamond67

5 نوع کلید با اشکال مختلف و بسیار جالب

----------


## m_diamond67

دو نوع ToolBar برای برنامه ها

----------


## m_diamond67

غیر فعال کردن اجزاء ویندوز

----------


## m_diamond67

نمایش فایل های GIF در VB

----------


## m_diamond67

OCX برای عکس گرفتن و فیلم گرفتن از صفحه نمایش

----------


## m_diamond67

OCX برای تغییر رزولیشن

----------


## m_diamond67

این هم انواع frame

----------


## m_diamond67

برای کار در شبکه. همراه با سورس راهنما جهت استفاده.

----------


## m_diamond67

برای پخش MP3 . همراه سورس راهنما جهت استفاده

----------


## m_diamond67

تبدیل فایلهای فلش به اسکرین سیور

----------


## m_diamond67

این کنترل دارای توانایی تبدیل به بسیاری کنترل های دیگر مانند ( دکمه ، فریم ، Check Box ، Option Button ، Picture Box ) می باشد . ولی بیشترین کاربرد آن در طراحی دکمه های بسیار جالب و متنوع با گرافیک بالا می باشد .

----------


## m_diamond67

با استفاده از کنترل شما قادر خواهید بود آیکون برنامه خود را در کنار ساعت سیستم قرار دهید . حتی آن را به صورت انیمیشن چرخشی یا روشن خاموش تنظیم کنید .

----------


## vb4you

باسلام خدمت دوستان عزیز .

من یه مشکل دارم اگه کسی بتونه مشکلم رو حل کنه یه دنیا ممنون میشم آخه موضوع 

حیسیتیه .

مشکلم اینه که یه چند تا تکست رو فرم دارم که با زدن اینتر فوکوس بینشون دور میخوره .

هالا میخوام وقتی که مثلا توی تکست 1 نوشتم 5.75 بعد از اینتر علامت ممیز تشخیص داده 

بشه و تبدیل بشه به اسلش.

به نظر خودم با تابع mid$ میشه ولی نتونستم.

----------


## soleman

> باسلام خدمت دوستان عزیز .
> 
> من یه مشکل دارم اگه کسی بتونه مشکلم رو حل کنه یه دنیا ممنون میشم آخه موضوع 
> 
> حیسیتیه .
> 
> مشکلم اینه که یه چند تا تکست رو فرم دارم که با زدن اینتر فوکوس بینشون دور میخوره .
> 
> هالا میخوام وقتی که مثلا توی تکست 1 نوشتم 5.75 بعد از اینتر علامت ممیز تشخیص داده 
> ...


با تابع ریپلیس میشه درستش کرد اما درست ترتیب ارگومان ها رو یادم نمیاد زیاد ازش استفاده نکردم.ولی رشته اصلی رو میگیره با یه رشته که قرار پاک بشه با رشته جایگزین و فکر کنم محل شروع هم می خواد و دیگه کار حله.
دوستان کسی صورت درست تابع رو داره بزاره.

----------


## mehran8

بهتره این سوالات رو توی قسمت فروم مطرح کنین نه اینجا !

----------


## mehran8

> باسلام خدمت دوستان عزیز .
> 
> من یه مشکل دارم اگه کسی بتونه مشکلم رو حل کنه یه دنیا ممنون میشم آخه موضوع 
> 
> حیسیتیه .
> 
> مشکلم اینه که یه چند تا تکست رو فرم دارم که با زدن اینتر فوکوس بینشون دور میخوره .
> 
> هالا میخوام وقتی که مثلا توی تکست 1 نوشتم 5.75 بعد از اینتر علامت ممیز تشخیص داده 
> ...


 



> ret = Replace(Text1.Text, ",", "/")
> Text1.Text = ret


فکر کنم منظورت همین بود

----------


## mehran8

> باسلام خدمت دوستان عزیز .
> 
> من یه مشکل دارم اگه کسی بتونه مشکلم رو حل کنه یه دنیا ممنون میشم آخه موضوع 
> 
> حیسیتیه .
> 
> مشکلم اینه که یه چند تا تکست رو فرم دارم که با زدن اینتر فوکوس بینشون دور میخوره .
> 
> هالا میخوام وقتی که مثلا توی تکست 1 نوشتم 5.75 بعد از اینتر علامت ممیز تشخیص داده 
> ...


 



> ret = Replace(Text1.Text, ",", "/")
> Text1.Text = ret


فکر کنم منظورت همین بود

----------


## vb4you

آقا واقعا دستت درد نکنه.

من این همه برنامه مینویسم روزی این تابع رو ندیده.

خیلی ممنون که اینقدر سریع جواب دادی.

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

لطفا دوستان سوالات خود را در یک تاپیک تازه مطرح کنند اینجوری زودتر به جواب می رسند.

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه سیستم رو به یک ارگ تبدیل می کنه . البته با صدای بوق خود کامپیوتر خیلی جالبه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه اسکرین سرور البته باید یکم روش کار بشه

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم برنامه مایکروسافت Word (البته بصورت ساده تر)

----------


## perfeshnal

گذاشتن پسورد و یوزر برای برنامه از طریق دیتابیس

----------


## perfeshnal

نوشتن و خواندن از فایل های متنی INI

----------


## Hamid Reza Rahimi

سلام دوست عزیز از طریق SendKey فکر کنم بتمونی این کار رو انجام بدی تو Msdn سرچ کن پیدا میکنی موفق باشی

----------


## CodeMasterX

دیگه از عنوان پست پیداست  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## CodeMasterX

عنوانش رو شاید بد انتخاب کردم.
آیکون هایی که غیر فعال (Disable) شدن رو حتما تا حالا دیدن.با این برنامه میتونید آیکون ها رو به این صورت تغییر بدین.

----------


## CodeMasterX

این هم یه کلاس تقدیم به همه برنامه نویسای این فروم.
با این حال که دلم نمیومد بذارمش  :شیطان:  :لبخند گشاده!: .این کلاس چند تا پارامتر داره و یه بارکد 128 تولید میکنه.خیلی جاها به درد میخوره،کلاس قابل اطمینانی هم هست.

نحوه استفاده :

ابتدا یک PictureBox روی فرمتون بکشید و خاصیت AutoRedraw رو به True ست کنید.


Dim cBarcode As New cBarcode

cBarcode.Code128 Picture1 , 0.5 ,"964-410-033-6" , "Book No 01" , True



پارامتر اول کنترل مقصد،پارامتر دوم ارتفاع خطوط،پارامتر سوم رشته بارکد (شماره بارکد) و پارامتر سوم عنوان بارکد و پارامتر آخر هم تعیین میکنه که بارکد عنوان داشته باشه یا نه.

----------


## faraz-ii

من سورس یک برنامه رایت سی دی میخوام . میشه کمک کنید؟

----------


## CodeMasterX

من سورس یه کتابخانه اکتیوایکس (DLL) دارم برای رایت سی دی های دیتا و Audio که با VB6 نوشته شده و حجمش با نمونه برنامه ها حدود 7 مگابایت هست.
اگر به دردتون میخوره رو یه سرور آپ کنم لینکش رو بذارم.

----------


## CodeMasterX

خیلی از برنامه نویسها دوست ندارن با آرایه ها کار کنن.حالا چه متغیر ها و چه کنترل ها.
این برنامه که یه بازی قدیمی معروف هم هست با استفاده از آرایه ها نوشته شده و فقط 8 خطه!
تقدیم به برنامه نویسانی که از آرایه ها خوششون نمیاد  :لبخند گشاده!: .

----------


## perfeshnal

یک Frame زیبا با امکانات زیاد

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک TabControl که قابلیت های زیادی رو داره

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه ای برای قفل کردن Folder ها

----------


## perfeshnal

ProgressBar زیبای ویندوز Vista

----------


## perfeshnal

این MessageBox خود به خود بسته میشه !!!

----------


## majjjj

ممنون ادامه بدید

----------


## CodeMasterX

توضیح خاصی نمیخواد.
هر آدرس IP در اصل یک مقدار Long هست که از 4 بایت تشکیل شده و توسط سیستم به شکل نقطه دار تبدیل میشه.برای تبدیل مقدار Long به آدرس IP مرتب و بلعکس یک تابع API وجود داره.این برنامه استفاده از این تابع و یک تابع که خودم نوشتمش رو نشون میده.
فرق استفاده از این تابع خودم اینه که به شما اجازه میده هر یک از 4 بایت رو بطور جدگانه بتونید دسترسی پیدا کنید  :گیج: .

----------


## Mbt925

*ایجاد کنترل ها بصورت Dynamically*
یه Sample هست که خودم نوشتم ، جنبه ی آموزشی داره .
ساده و روونه .

----------


## CodeMasterX

> dll های کامل جانوس همراه با مثالهایش فقط 50000 تومان
> amalfa@gmail.com


چه خبره آقا 50.000 تومان ؟!
حالا مگه کنترلهای جانوس چقدر حیاتی هستن که آدم اینهمه پول واسش بده ؟

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
جناب amalfa لطفا قوانین سایت رو رعایت کنید. مگر اینجا سایت تبلیغاتی !!!

----------


## hrh2008

اگر کسی برنامه ی مطب پزشکی و باشگاه بدنسازی سراغ داره برام بذاره ممنون.

----------


## m_diamond67

جناب amalfa این تاپیک رو باز کردن تا با گذاشتن برنامه , سایر دوستان که مشکل دارن , مشکلشان را حل کنند و در ضمن مطالب این تاپیک کاملا رایگان هستند و اگر قرار بود وجهی پرداخت کنیم من خودم حالا اینجا نبودم .

----------


## CodeMasterX

> اگر کسی برنامه ی مطب پزشکی و باشگاه بدنسازی سراغ داره برام بذاره ممنون.



آقا بیخیال اینجا مگه SourceForge هست ؟
اگه اینجوریه منم سورس یه پروژه حسابداری تحت وب میخوام!!!

----------


## m_diamond67

بعضی از امکانات این برنامه :‌

1. دارای دو حالت محاسبه داده های دارای فراوانی و داده های فاقد فراوانی 

2. توانایی ذخیره سازی و بارگذاری داده ها با فرمت مخصوص به خود !

3. توانایی ذخیره سازی نمودارها و بارگذاری آن ها 

4. انجام کلیه عملیات آماری (دامنه تغییرات ‌؛ میانه ؛ کد ؛‌میانگین ؛ واریانس ؛ انحراف معیار ؛ ضریب تغییرات )

5. قابلیت رسم نمودار داده ها دارای فراوانی و نمودار داده های فاقد فراوانی به شکل هفت نمودار معروف 

6. قابلیت رسم جدول فراوانی داده های در تعداد دسته های قابل تعیین 

7. قابلیت اصلاح داده های وارد شده 

8. قابلیت ویرایش نمودار و پرینت نمودار (البته من فقط قسمت هایی رو برای ویرایش نمودار در نظر گرفتم که کاربردی ترند و شما می تونید این امکانات رو بیشتر کنید)

9. قابلیت مرتب سازی اعداد *

نوشته شده توسط : siamak-s از www.iranvig.com

----------


## m_diamond67

این یک الگوریتم مرتب سازی اعداد مثبت بدون محدودیت هست

----------


## m_diamond67

اسم این برنامه اسپنر است. یعنی آچار، پیچ گوشتی یا یه چیزی توی همین مایه ها....

این برنامه با محیطی زیبا و با طراحی گرافیکی فوق العاده، یک برنامه کامله!

همچنین این برنامه امکانات فراوانی رو در اختیار کاربر قرار میدهد به عنوان نمونه برخی از سر تیترهای این برنامه میتوان به بخش تنظیمات شروع ویندوز، بخش پشتیبانی ، بخش تنظیمات درایو ها، بخش تنظیمات حساب کاربری، تنظیمات منوی استارت ، بخش بهینه سازی ویندوز، بخش تعیین نحوه دسترسی به درایو ها و بخش تنظیمات برنامه اشاره کرد که هر کدام امکانات فوق العاده ای را در اختیار کاربران قرار می دهند.

نوشته شده توسط : WindyBoy_blogfa از www.iranvig.com

----------


## majidghost

یه برنامه ی خیلی ساده برای تبدیل کد اسکی به چار  و بلعکس

----------


## majidghost

یه برنامه که خودم نوشتم و برای کار با شبکه و همچنین جاسوسی (البته مبتدیانه)
موارد :
جاسوسی مونیتور
کنتر موس
جاسوسی موس
فرستادن فایل
ارسال دستور شل
همچنین برنامه ی سرور (جاسوس) آی پی را به adgfygfi@yahoo.co.uk ایمیل می کند

----------


## majidghost

اینم یه برنامه که خیلی باحاله و باید خودتون ببینید. البته خودم نوشتمش

----------


## majidghost

اینم یه برنامه برای خواندن ایمیل هایتان. و خودم نوشتمش

----------


## majidghost

اینم باز یه dll که خودم نوشتم و باهاش میشه متغیر رو درون فایل ذخیره کرد و خیلی کارهای دیگر از جمله پاک کردن متغیر, فشرده سازی , رمزگذاری. خیلی براش زحمت کشیدم

----------


## perfeshnal

عوض کردن رنگ نشانگر موس در برنامه

----------


## sara7_777

تو Notepad ، undo چه جوری باید نوشت؟

----------


## SINA_SIB

سلام من یک فایل ocx دارم که میخوام انو به سورس اصلی تبدیل کنم و تغییر بدم آیا راهی هست ؟ مرسی

----------


## Mohsen6558

تغییر رزولیشن برنامه و برگرداندن آن : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9346644/...esolution.html

----------


## Mohsen6558

بدست آوردن پسورد Dial Pass (شیطونی نکونینا)  :شیطان: 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16602752...Dial_Pass.html

----------


## Mohsen6558

عدم اجازه به کاربر برای نمایش فایل های مخفی
http://www.4shared.com/file/8162045/e214ae45/Disable_Show_Hidden_File.html

----------


## Mohsen6558

PleaseWait عالی و زیبا
http://www.4shared.com/file/7095569/...leaseWait.html

----------


## Mohsen6558

4 برنامه ی سرکاری زیبا : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/9803353/...enEffects.html

----------


## Mohsen6558

فرم شفاف : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/7095567/...ansparent.html

----------


## m_diamond67

دوست عزیز لطف کن برنامه هات رو تو همین سایت آپلود کن
با تشکر و شرمندگی

----------


## Mohsen6558

> دوست عزیز لطف کن برنامه هات رو تو همین سایت آپلود کن
> با تشکر و شرمندگی


چه فرقی می کنه ؟ 
البته اگه هدفت آموزش باشه

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
جناب Mohsen6558 از شما به خاطر برنامه ها ممنونم 
سایتی که شما برنامه ها رو در اون آپلود کردید بعد از مدتی فایلها رو پاک می کنه و محدودیت داره ولی اگر اینجا برنامه ها رو آپلود کنید مدت بیشتری برنامه ها می مونه

----------


## Mohsen6558

دوست عزیز من تست کردم پاک کردنی در کار نیست من فایل دارم 6 ماهه اونجاست و اتفاقی هم براش نیافتاده

----------


## m_diamond67

سلام دوستان اینم یه سورسه جالبه که می تونه کلید جپ و راست موس را عوض کنین

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم ورژون انگلیسی اسپنر واسه کسایی که خوششون نمی یاد فارسی باشه.

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم یه ماشین حساب مهندسی

----------


## najafzade

> یک برنامه جالب که با اون می تونید چندتا کار سیستمی مثل پاک کردن فایلهای Temp یا خالی
> کردن آشغالی و ... ویندوزتون رو انجام بدید.


این یکی خیلی به درد خورد.
ممنون

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ی بازی شطرنجه که دو نفره می شه با اون بازی کرد

----------


## mani67

سلام ببخشید من موخام بدونم چه جوری می شه تو vb یک عگس رو تکه تکه کرد

----------


## Mohsen6558

امکان Rname  دسته جمعی فایلها با امکانات عالی:
http://www.4shared.com/file/7095568/...b5/Rename.html

----------


## mahdi_cem

> مدتیه که استفاده از نامهای واقعا زیبای فارسی در حال افزایشه و این بسیار جای غرور و خوشحالیه . این برنامه مجموعه ای از نامهای زیبای فارسی به همراه معنی اونهاست که به شما قابلیت جستجو و افزایش و edit نامها رو میده .





> 5 نوع کلید با اشکال مختلف و بسیار جالب





> دو نوع ToolBar برای برنامه ها





> غیر فعال کردن اجزاء ویندوز


می بخشید میتونم بپرسم بطور کلی از ocx کجا می تونیم استفاده کنیم یعنی چه طوری؟؟؟؟؟ :ناراحت:   :ناراحت:   :ناراحت:

----------


## __siavash__

> می بخشید میتونم بپرسم بطور کلی از ocx کجا می تونیم استفاده کنیم یعنی چه طوری؟؟؟؟؟


خوب اکتیوکس رو اول باید ریجستر کنی بعد از فهرست کامپوننت ها به برنامه اضافش کنی !

----------


## __siavash__

> می بخشید میتونم بپرسم بطور کلی از ocx کجا می تونیم استفاده کنیم یعنی چه طوری؟؟؟؟؟


اینم یه سورس برای ریجستر کردن اکتیویکس

----------


## mobin_co

این هم یک دکمه شبیه دکمه های ویندوز ایکس پی

----------


## SINA_SIB

دنبال یک خزط میگردم که تب کنترلی ایجاد کنه که خاصیت چند رنگی یا multi color داشته باشه

----------


## SINA_SIB

دنبال یک  ocx میگردم که تب کنترلی ایجاد کنه که خاصیت چند رنگی یا multi color داشته باشه

----------


## perfeshnal

بازی پازل در VB

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه Notepad ویندوز به صورت کامل

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک Label زیبا که رنگ لیبل به صورت 3 رنگ مختلفه

----------


## perfeshnal

یک MsgBox زیبا با قابلیت فراوان

----------


## perfeshnal

بدست آوردن resolutions صفحه مانیتور در برنامه
(بابدست آوردن resolutions می تونید تنظیمات فونت ها و پنجرها رو در Size های مختلف تنظیم کنید.)

----------


## perfeshnal

یک برنامه خیلی توپ  :چشمک:  شما می تونید یک آیکن رو در Toolbar اینترنت اکسپلورر اضافه کنید و یک فایل EXE مثلا برنامه خودتون رو به اون وصل کنید. تا وقتی کاربر روی اون آیکن در تولبار کلیک کرد برنامه شما باز بشه (حتما دانلود کنید)

----------


## mobin_co

با سلام
من در ساخت یک برنامه چت در شبکه داخلی و برای پیدا کردن اتوماتیک یوزرهای شبکه و اضافه کردن آنها در یک کنترل مثل لیست باکس مشکل دارم. دوستان کسی میتونه مشکل منو حل کنه؟

----------


## mobin_co

حجم این کنترل 7 مگا بایت هست آیا راهی برای آپ کردن آن روی سایت هست؟

----------


## saeed_soltan

با سلام و خسته نباشید میخواستم اگر لطف کنید برنامه مشتق توابع چند جمله ای رو برای دانلود بزارید ممنون

----------


## perfeshnal

> حجم این کنترل 7 مگا بایت هست آیا راهی برای آپ کردن آن روی سایت هست؟


سلام

شما می تونید برنامه رو روی یک سایت که فضای رایگان برای آپلود فایل به کاربران میده بزارید.
مثل (http://www.4shared.com)
دوست عزیز بهتره شما سوالات تون رو در صفحه اصلی سایت بپرسید و یک تاپیک جدید درست کنید تا دوستان در اون تاپیک جواب شما رو بدند.

----------


## mobin_co

با تشکر از راهنمائی شما دوست عزیز آقای  Perfeshnal 
این هم لینک دانلود کنترل
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2958405/d...e/sharing.html

----------


## Mohsen6558

رسم نمودار های ریاضی در وی بی

http://www.4shared.com/file/7095570/...Functions.html

----------


## feridoon

سلام دوستان 
کسی datagrid ocx خوشگل برا استفاده در vb داره ؟
که بشه مثلا رنگ سطر ها رو هم تغییر داد؟
ممنون میشم اگه این ocx رو اینجا قرار بدید تا ازش استفاده کنیم .. :لبخند:

----------


## m_diamond67

این هم یک برنامه ای هستش تو مایه های ویندوز اکس پلورر که می تونه مثل اون حتی فایل ها رو هم به برنامه ی مربوط ارجا بده خودتون دانلود کنین و ببینین

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه میتونه از فایل ها شورت کات بسازه!!! توی این برنامه از هیچ اکتیواکس و دی ال ال و حتی ماجول استفاده نشده!!!!!!

----------


## m_diamond67

این هم یک اسکرین سیور هستش که صفحه ی دسکتاپ رو به قطعاتی تقسم می کنه و مثل صفحه شلرنجی که توری شده باشه این طرف و آن طرف می بره

----------


## m_diamond67

این یه برنامه علاوه بر آموزش برنامه نویسی ساعت زنگ زن نحوه قرارگرفتن آیکن فرم در کنار ساعت سیستم را تعلیم می دهد.

----------


## mobin_co

این هم یک اکتیوکس کنترل بدرد بخور جهت زیبا ساختن برنامه ها
http://www.4shared.com/file/18000195...reed_v203.html

----------


## mobin_co

این یک کنترل کامبو باکس هست که به محض تایپ حرف اول هر کلمه اون کلمه رو انتخاب میکنه

----------


## __siavash__

برنامه ای که از صفحه دسکتاپ با فاصله زمانی مشخص عکس میگیره 
منبع: ایران ویج

----------


## __siavash__

این برنامه نام درایو ها ی روی سیستم و نوع اونا رو لیست میکنه.

----------


## __siavash__

این برنامه هر صفحه اینترنت اکسپلورر که فوکوس روی اون باشه آدرسشو برمیگردونه !

----------


## __siavash__

ایجاد منوی Popup با استفاده از توابع API

----------


## __siavash__

با این برنامه به کابر اجازه ندید موس رو از روی فرم شما بیرون ببره  :چشمک:

----------


## __siavash__

عوض کردن نام لیبل درایو ها

----------


## __siavash__

Logg Off کردن یا Reastart کردن یا shutdown کردن کامپیوتر !

----------


## __siavash__

هندل هر آجکتی رو که فوکوس روی اونه برمیگردونه البته این کنترل باید روی فرم شما باشه !

----------


## mobin_co

این هم یک کنترل بسیار جالب برای رسم نمودار از اطلاعات.

----------


## __siavash__

با این میتونید ببنید که سرعت اضافه کردن آیتم با استفاده از API بیشتره یا خود VB

----------


## Evil 69

برای طراحی نمودار از data base خود vb کامپوننت داره فکر میکنم اسمش microsoft chart... نمیدونم چیباشه  ازش استفاده نکردم زیاد

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

استفاده از دکمه های فلش در برنامه برای زیبایی بیشتر   :چشمک:

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک برنامه برای بدست آوردن کدهای اسکی کلید ها

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه برای جستجو در اینترنت (حتما دانلود کنید)  :لبخند:

----------


## perfeshnal

شما هم می تونید برنامه های خودتون رو چند زبانه کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

حرکت دادن فرم برنامه بدون Titelbar (البته قبلا هم بوده ولی گذاشتن دوبارش خالی از لطف نیست)  :چشمک:

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک برنامه ساده برای Zoom کردن بر روی عکس که یکی از دوستان درخواست کرده بودند.  :لبخند:

----------


## mobin_co

جهت مانیتور کردن حافظه رم



> Option Explicit
> Private Type MEMORYSTATUS
>   dwLength As Long
>   dwMemoryLoad As Long
>   dwTotalPhys As Long
>   dwAvailPhys As Long
>   dwTotalPageFile As Long
>   dwAvailPageFile As Long
>   dwTotalVirtual As Long
> ...

----------


## newgoldenman

با سلام
من بسیاری از برنامه هایی که قرار دادین رو توی این تاپیک دانلود کردم!
من با C#‎.NET بلدم کار کنم! 

ممکنه خواهش کنم اگر برنامه ای برای تبدیل VB به C#‎.NET هست رو برام قرار بدین.( و یا به VB.NET)

ممنون میشم

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام 

شما می تونید از لینک زیر برنامه تبدیل کد ها رو دانلود کنید.

http://www.getfreesofts.com/soft/700...Converter.html

----------


## mobin_co

این هم یک اکتیوکس مجانی با ابزارهای جالب البته برای نصب باید به اینترنت وصل باشید

----------


## ftmotlagh

این هم برنامه ای برای مدیریت وب کم البته کامل نشده. خودم نوشتم:

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه یه تقویم هجری شمسیه که قابلیت ذخیره ی یادداشت ها و قرار ملاقات ها و ... رو داره و می تونه اونا رو یادآوری کنه . خوبیش اینه که کم جاس و هر وقت که بخواین میتونین بفرستینش توی taskbar درست مثل Yahoo messenger والبته بعدا دوباره بازش کنین .

----------


## m_diamond67

هر رنگی که از عکستون نمی خواین راحت پاک کنین تا عکستون جالبتر بشه

----------


## m_diamond67

این یک اکتسو ایکسه که دکمه هایی با عکس دلخواه شما مثل مالتی مدیا بیلدرمی سازه که می تونین یه رنگ رو ازش بردارید

----------


## m_diamond67

به وسیله این برنامه شما میتونید آیدی خودتون رو از ادد لیست هر کس که خواستید پاک کنید.

----------


## ftmotlagh

این هم نوت پد با سورس برید صفا کنید. :قهقهه:

----------


## mobin_co

> دفترچه تلفن با قابلیت درج ، حذف و جستجوی متوالی از یه مورد . و گزارش از کل دفترچه به صورت چاپی


فکر کنم DataEnvironment  و DataReport را فراموش کردید بگذارید.
با تشکر.

----------


## Messenger

من یه برنامه چت تحت شبکه میخوام که بشه همزمان چندتا کلاینت داشت . کسی چیزی در این مورد نداره ؟

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید آدرس سایتهای اینترنتی رو ذخیره و با یک دکمه به آنها مراجعه کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه به شما این امکان رو میده تا MsgBox دلخواهتون رو با موس درست کنید مثلا ( چه دکمه هایی باشه یا چه پیغامی رو نمایش بده و یا چه آیکنی و ...) بعد از تکمیل شدن کد اون MsgBox رو به شما میده تا در برنامه تون ازش استفاده کنید.(برای دوستان مبتدی  :چشمک: )

----------


## perfeshnal

ضبط صدا از طریق میکروفون ، این برنامه رو از وبلاگ یکی از دوستان گرفتم . (بعد از ضبط صدا فایل رو در داخل درایو C ذخیره میکنه)

----------


## perfeshnal

گذاشتن تصویر دلخواه بجای پس زمینه MSFlexGrid

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه می تونه هر فایلی رو فقط با گرفتن عنوان اون فایل ببنده  :متعجب:

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه می تونید پشت منوها عکس بزارید و ظاهر اون رو بهتر کنید.

----------


## perfeshnal

به درخواست یکی از دوستان براتون 3 تا برنامه برای تبدیل Text به باینری و غیره میذارم.  :لبخند:

----------


## perfeshnal

یک ListBox خیلی خیلی توپ که امکانات مختلف و شکلهای زیبایی داره (حتما دانلود کنید)  :تشویق:

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه میتونه مشخصات و یک عکس دلخواه رو به قسمت System Properties ویندوز اضافه کنه (_روی MY Computer راست کلیک کنید و Properties را انتخاب کنید_ )

----------


## __siavash__

یه ماژول برای کار با ریجستری ( البته من قبلا از تو همین سایتها گرفتم منتها به درخواست یکی از دوستان و چون لینک مستقیمشو پیدا نمیکنم این جا میذارم )

----------


## samira_2118

اگه میشه لینک دانلود  نرم افزار cryctal report 10 رو بذارید

----------


## m_diamond67

این برنامه به ظاهر و شکل ویروس عمل میکند و در واقع کاربر را میترساند و فقط با سه خط برنامه نویسی پنجره ویندوز را پر از Error های متعدد میکند

----------


## m_diamond67

بازی خیلی ساده است . هدف از انجام بازی جمع کردن دونه های برفیه که از ابرها میریزن . شما با گرفتن هر دونه ی برف ١٠ امتیاز میگیرید و در هر بار بازی هم ١ دقیقه زمان دارید تا دونه ها رو جمع کنین . در آخر بازی بیشترین امتیازی که تا حالا کسب کردین بهتون نشون داده میشه . و میتونین با تمرین بیشتر ، امتیاز بیشتری هم بگیرین .

----------


## majjjj

> یه ماژول برای کار با ریجستری ( البته من قبلا از تو همین سایتها گرفتم منتها به درخواست یکی از دوستان و چون لینک مستقیمشو پیدا نمیکنم این جا میذارم )


اقا سیاوش سلام دست شما درد نکنه من یک مقاله میخواستم البته اگه هست 
باز هم ممنون

----------


## m_diamond67

با کمک این برنامه شما میتونید روش کار مرتب سازی سریع یا همون کویک سورت رو ببینید.

----------


## m_diamond67

محاسبه دترمینان ماتریس 3*3  با محیط گرافیکی عالی

----------


## m_diamond67

محیط و مساحت اشکال هندسی  ممکنه که قبلا دوستامون مثل این برنامه را دیده باشن ولی این خیلی فرق داره! 1)کاملا گرافیکی 2) اضافه کردن  مساحت مثلث غیر مشخص فقط با طول 3 ضلع و محاسبه مساحت n  ضلعی منتظم!!! خلاصه خیلی مفید و دقیق است.

----------


## m_diamond67

محاسبه تصاعد هندسی و حسابی با محیط گرافیک محشر  این برنامه بسیار دقیق و علمی نوشته شده  و با توجه به فرمولهای تصاعد هندسی وحسابی میباشد

----------


## tom riddle

سلام.
فرض کنید یه برنامه با سی نوشتید و حالا فایل exe اون تو حافطه تون هست.
یه برنامه با ویژوال بیسیک چه طوری باید نوشت تا بشه در خلال برنامه این فایل exe رو اجرا کرد.

----------


## M8SPY_OK

خواهشن دیگه برنامه هایی که شکل ویروس کار می کنن اختراع نکن .

----------


## majjjj

> سلام.
> فرض کنید یه برنامه با سی نوشتید و حالا فایل exe اون تو حافطه تون هست.
> یه برنامه با ویژوال بیسیک چه طوری باید نوشت تا بشه در خلال برنامه این فایل exe رو اجرا کرد.


Private Sub Form_Load()
Shell "calc.exe"
End Sub

----------


## majjjj

> محاسبه تصاعد هندسی و حسابی با محیط گرافیک محشر این برنامه بسیار دقیق و علمی نوشته شده و با توجه به فرمولهای تصاعد هندسی وحسابی میباشد


 باسلام
دوست گرامی من این برنامه ها رو در سایت ایران ویج هم دیده ام ایا اینها توسط خودتان نوشته شده است

----------


## __siavash__

اینم یه MP3 Player که توش کار با TreeView رو هم میتونید یاد بگیرید !!!   :چشمک:

----------


## __siavash__

کد اختصاصی تولید فایل exe به صورت RunTime مثل پسورد سندرها و ...

----------


## __siavash__

اینم یه پراسس بار ساده و رنکی

----------


## __siavash__

اینم یه پراسس بار جالب تر 
که توی ListView میتونید این پراسس بار ها رو ادد کنید 
مثل DownloadManager ها

----------


## Mbt925

یه  PROGRESSBAR زیبا و ساده که همه چیزش قابل تنظیمه :

----------


## Mbt925

این یه دکمه قشنگ و نو که بدرد بخوره :

----------


## ehsangfl

با سلام.
این افکت fade با استفاده از API هست . البته بعضی از دوستان قبلا زحمت کشیدن و گذاشته بودن ولی من اکثرشون رو تست کردم مشکلاتی داشتند. ازقبیل ایبنکه فرمهای با تعداد کنترل بالا رو بهم می ریختن یا RTL رو بهم می زدن. اینو فکر نمی کنم مشکلی داشته باشه. اگه داشت اطلاع بدید. ممنون.

----------


## مهدی قربانی

فرم شیشه ای که با کامندباتونهای + و - امکان کم و زیاد کردن شفافیت اون فراهم شده .

----------


## RZ_HAFEZ

کاربر m_diamond67 
کد مربوط به clockجالب و قشنگ
میشه این برنامه را توضیح بدید
میگن اگه میخوای به کسی کمک کنی بهش ماهیگیری یاد بده

----------


## m_diamond67

> کاربر m_diamond67 
> کد مربوط به clockجالب و قشنگ
> میشه این برنامه را توضیح بدید
> میگن اگه میخوای به کسی کمک کنی بهش ماهیگیری یاد بده



با سلام 
دوست عزیز لطفا شماره پست را محبت کنید .

----------


## samanvb

روی فرم چندین بار کلیک کنید تا ببینید
راستی اگر از این تایپیک جای دیگر بود من معذرت میخواهم چون کل سایت را نمی گردم 
با تشکر

----------


## new-student

سلام
من یه برنامه میخوام که بزرگترین و کوچکترین عدد رو از یک محدوده 4 ستونه و 15 سطره از بانک اطلاعاتی پیدا کنه و نشون بده.
ممنون

----------


## seyedVB

سلام این که کاری نداره . میتونی با حلقه Do انجام بدی .


Do While Not Data1.recordset.eof
if data1.recordset.fields("Name") Like "myName" Then
TextName=Data1.recordset.fields("Name") ' Get The Name Value
End if
Data1.recordset.moveNext
Loop

----------


## gm_mpc

سلام
شما میتوانید در یک عکس چیزی مشخصی را شناسایی کنید . مثلا یک توپ به رنگ قزمز !!
لطفا اگر برنامه ای دارید به من اطلاع دهید.
gm_mpc@yahoo.com
مرسی- به امید دیدار

----------


## m_diamond67

با این برنامه ×ی× های نقطه دار رشته‌ها و برنامتون رو اصلاح کنید و چندین امکان دیگر که توضیح داده شده است.

منبع www.iranvig.com

----------


## aramorteza

من دنبال یک پروژه پذیرش بیمارستان هستم کسی می تونه کمکم کنه

----------


## wizardVB

سلام 
کسی هست به من کمک کنه
این برنامه حسابداری مشکل داره شدیدا هم بهش نیاز دارم 
اگه لطف کنید دانلود کنید ببینید مشکلش چیه بعد مشکل را حل کنید و به من بدید 
ممنون می شم 
چون سرعت خیلی بد است نمی تونم فیل رو up ‌کنم خودتون از توی همین تاپیک (چند صفحه قبل ) دانلود کنید 
لطفا سریع

----------


## wizardVB

سلام نمی دونم این لینکی که در مطلب قبل گذاشتم 
درست دانلود می شه یا نه اخه اینجا سرعت خیلی بده شما 
از این صفحه دانلود کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=46430&page=24
برنامه حسابداری دوم همون که نوشته panasonic
با تشکر

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

شما در کجای این برنامه دچار مشکل شده اید

----------


## wizardVB

سلام 
ممنون که جواب دادید 
وقتی می خواهید با برنامه کار کنید یعنی فکر کنم بانک اطلاعاتیش 
مشکل داره مثلا وارد کردن صورت حساب یا بخش های دیگه 
خودتون یه امتحانی بکنید 
منم خبر کنید

----------


## wizardVB

سلام 
یک نکته ای را می خواستم بگم 
دوستان اگر واقعا این برنامه ها رو خود شما ها نوشته اید  پس چرا بعضی ها فکر می کنند 
ما نمی تونیم این کار رو بکنیم 
به لینک زیر برید متوجه می شید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=76998

----------


## wizardVB

سلام 
کسی نیست جواب ما رو بده ای برنامه حسابداری چی شده
منتظر جواب هستم
ولی حالا خودم یک برنامه نوشتم برای مدیریت کافی نت 
به خیلی از کافی نت ها هم دادم استفاده می کنند 
شما هم ببینید بدک نیست :چشمک:

----------


## Mbt925

> سلام 
> کسی نیست جواب ما رو بده ای برنامه حسابداری چی شده
> منتظر جواب هستم
> ولی حالا خودم یک برنامه نوشتم برای مدیریت کافی نت 
> به خیلی از کافی نت ها هم دادم استفاده می کنند 
> شما هم ببینید بدک نیست


پسوردش لطفا ؟

----------


## wizardVB

سلام شرمندم 
pass: www.p30suite.com
یا www.2pe-2p.com
هردو نام سایت هام هستند

----------


## wizardVB

پس این برنامه ما چی شد بابا دمتون گرم 
یکی راش بندازه!!!!!!!!
برنامه حسابداری رو می گم
__________________
کامل ترین مجموعه آموزشی و سورس فتوشاپ و فلش 
به همراه فتوشاپ فارسی ساپورت و فونت های بی نظبر 
برای خرید با Yasinfarahi@gmail.com تماس بگیرید
قیمت 1500 تومان
http://www.p30suite.com

----------


## wizardVB

سلام شما رو به خدا قسم می دم یک کمکم کنه یه نگاهی به این برنامه بندازید ببینید 
چشه نیازش دارم 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=76998
برنامه حسابداری 
منتظرم

----------


## Mbt925

این برنامه حسابداری که افتضاحه.

این همه برنامه ، حالا چه نیازی به اینه.

به اصلاحات زیاد احتیاج داره.

از خیرش بگذرین بصرفه تره.

----------


## Mbt925

یه بازی *جورچین* باحال همراه با *سورس* که می تونه خیلی آموزنده باشه .

دانلود یا حجم 929 KB

*با دانلودر دانلود کنید.*

----------


## wizardVB

خوب شما برنامه حسابداری دیگری سراغ ندارید
من نیاز دارم :اشتباه: 
خواهش می کنم

----------


## Mbt925

همراه سورس ؟

----------


## wizardVB

راستی نظر تون در باره برنامه مدیریت کافی نت چیه ؟
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...0&d=1188122857
کسی هست راهنمایم کنه چطور یه همچین برنامه ای ولی تحت شبکه بنویسم؟؟!!!

----------


## Mbt925

> راستی نظر تون در باره برنامه مدیریت کافی نت چیه ؟
> https://barnamenevis.org/attach...0&d=1188122857
> کسی هست راهنمایم کنه چطور یه همچین برنامه ای ولی تحت شبکه بنویسم؟؟!!!


بد نیست ولی کار خاصی نمی کنه.

برای دیدن نمونه یه تایمر کامل به اینجا سر بزن :


http://mbt925.persianblog.ir

----------


## wizardVB

سلام 
چون خیلی مهم است نه بودن یا نبودن سورس مهم نیست فقط اگر باشه بهتره چون طبق نیاز خودم تغییر می دم ولی نبود !!!!؟؟
در هر صورت اگر بزاری ممنونم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mbt925

نرم افزار حسابداری سکه 


دانلود نرم افزار :

http://rapidshare.com/files/35234215/Sekkeh_Setup.part01.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/35237308/Sekkeh_Setup.part02.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/35240432/Sekkeh_Setup.part03.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/35243024/Sekkeh_Setup.part04.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/35245751/Sekkeh_Setup.part05.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/35248968/Sekkeh_Setup.part06.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/35252354/Sekkeh_Setup.part07.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/35257306/Sekkeh_Setup.part08.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/35256714/Sekkeh_Setup.part09.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/35308556/AutoPlay.7z.html


دانلود کرک (کرکر  : LordPE) :

http://rapidshare.com/files/40174791/patch.rar.html

----------


## wizardVB

اقا دستت درد نکنه 
هنوز نتونستم دانلود کنم ولی ممنون
نمی دونم حالا به کار من می یاد یا نه 
 :چشمک: 
خوب مرسی

----------


## perfeshnal

> این برنامه حسابداری که افتضاحه.
> 
> این همه برنامه ، حالا چه نیازی به اینه.
> 
> به اصلاحات زیاد احتیاج داره.
> 
> از خیرش بگذرین بصرفه تره.


سلام

این برنامه فقط مشکل آدرس دهی بانکهای اطلاعاتی رو داشت که من ویرایش کردم و درست شد.
جناب wizardVB می تونید برنامه رو دانلود کنید.

----------


## Mbt925

عزیز منظوره من از اصلاحات ، فقط خطا ی برنامه نبود 

فونت هاش 
ظاهرش 
چاپ
ورود
...
.
.
.

----------


## perfeshnal

من حرف شما رو قبول دارم ولی دوست من این برنامه که برای فروش درست نشده یک برنامه در سطح آموزشیه و به نظر من برنامه مفیدی می تونه باشه

----------


## wizardVB

سلام
اقا دست همگی درد نکنه خیلی ممنونم 
واقعا به موقع بود اخه خیلی عجله داشتم و خودم هم نمی تونستم درستش کنم 
مرسی از کمک :بوس: 
 :لبخند گشاده!: این برنامه سکه هم با اینکه حجم بالا بود ولی دانلود کردم دستت درد نکنه
که زحمت کشیدی ولی کار نمی کنه فایل ها از حالت rar خارج نمی شن 
بازم ممنون :تشویق:  :چشمک:

----------


## wizardVB

یک سوال کوچیک 
دکمه چاپ خرابه من می تونم دستور چاپ فرم را بنویسم 
ولی نمی دونم برای چاپ اطلاعات توی text  ها باید چی کار کنم یکی 
راهنمایی کنه :ناراحت: 
من خودم شرمندم انقدر سوال می کنم هرکی جای شما بود منو از 
سایت پرت می کرد بیرون :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

شما این برنامه حسابداری رو برای چه کاری می خواهید اگر برای پروژه است بهتره خودتون با الگو برداری از روی برنامه های دیگه یک برنامه حسابداری درست و کامل بنویسید.

----------


## wizardVB

سلام
من رشته ی تحصیلیم کامپیوتر است و برای همین کار می خواستم 
برای درس برنامه سازی چون الان در گیر کنکور ، رفع مشکلا سایت ، 
کار و مشکلات دیگر هستم و فقط 7/6/86 وقت داشتم نمی تونستم
در 2 روز این برنامه را بنویسم وقتی این برنامه را دیدم و تقربا به درد می خورد
گفتم دیگه بی خیال بشم و همین را ببرم 
از شما هم ممنونم که کمک کردید 
دیگه برنامه مشکلی نداره تا چند روزه دیگه سورس کامل شده و با تغییرات
این برنامه را برای دوستانی که لازم دارند می گذارم :قلب:  :چشمک:

----------


## wizardVB

سلام 
یک برنامه جالب  که با بالا و پایین کردن اسکرول 
فرم کم رنگ پررنگ می شه :لبخند:  
حتما ببینید
دانلود

----------


## samanvb

قبلاً اینو گذاشته بودم!

----------


## wizardVB

شرمنده اگه تکراری بود 
من همه این تاپیک رو دانلود کردم دقیقا مثل این چیزی ندیدم 
با یک چی دیگه بود

----------


## Mohsen229266

با سلام خدمت دوستان می خواستم بدونم که چطور میشه تشخیص داد که برنامه البته EXE آن دو بار اجرا شده وجلوی این تکرار باز شدن صفحه رو گرفت متشکرم

----------


## vb2005

> با سلام خدمت دوستان می خواستم بدونم که چطور میشه تشخیص داد که برنامه البته EXE آن دو بار اجرا شده وجلوی این تکرار باز شدن صفحه رو گرفت متشکرم


Private Sub Form_Load()
 If App.PrevInstance Then
    Unload Me
 End If
End Sub

----------


## terminator68

با سلام.

من حدود 1 سال هست که اینجا عضوم و تمام کار های شما رو دیدم.

با تشکر از شما.

با اجازه از شما من هم یک برنامه می زارم.

برنامه ای که حروف الفبای انگلیسی را بر روی form چاپ کند.

در داخل form یک command رسم کرده سپس کد زیر را در داخل آن تایپ کنید.

Private Sub Command2_Click()

For k = 97 To 122

Print Chr(k);" ";
 
Next k

End Sub

اگه کپی کنید درست میشه.


می تونید برنامه رو اجرا کنید. :چشمک:

----------


## Mohsen229266

*با سلام خدمت همه * 
* تشکر از دوست عزیز Vb2005* 
* خیلی خیلی متشکرم* Mer30

----------


## Mohsen229266

ببخشید چطور میشه در این سایت برنامه Upload کرد

----------


## r_ziamolki

اگه امکان داره میشه یه سورس دفتر تلفن به من بدید(vb.net)

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام دوست من

جناب Mohsen229266 شما برای گذاشتن فایل در تاپیک باید از پایین صفحه حالت پیشرفته رو انتخاب کنید بعد از اون وارد صفحه دیگه ای می شید که امکانات پیشتری رو در اختیار شما قرار میده در همون صفحه در قسمت ویژگی های بیشتر دکمه مدیریت ضمیمه ها رو انتخاب کنید.  :چشمک: 
موفق باشید

----------


## Mohsen229266

با سلام خدمت دوستان
اینم برنامه ای که ظاهر Component ها رو از حالت Classic به XP تغییر میده فایلی با پسوند MANIFEST را کنار فایل اجرایی برنامه خودتون اضافه کنید (البته این فایل در مثال Upload شده وجود داره) و نام این فایل را به نام فایل اجرایی برنامه خودتون تغییر بدید به عنوان مثال اگر نام فایل اجرایی برنامه به صورت زیره
Prog.exe
باید نام فایل MANIFEST را هم به صورت زیر تغییر بدید
Prog.exe.MANIFEST

 :چشمک:

----------


## Mohsen229266

یک سوال خدمت دوستان 
چطور میشه دقت نمایش تصویر رو که همون   Scrren resolution  در قسمت Setting هست رو تغییر داد مثلا از 768 * 1024  به  600 * 800  تغییر داد

----------


## Mohsen229266

این یک برنامه چراغ قرمزه که خیلی وقت پیش نوشتمش

----------


## terminator68

سلام.

روش دسترسی به نام و تعریف ومتغیر های توابع api : 

برای استفاده از توابع API در ویژوال بیسیک می توان از ابزار API VIEWER استفاده کرد.
پس از نصب ویژوال بیسیک به مسیر زیر رجوع میکنیم.


start menu -->allprograms-->microsoft visual studio 6--microsoft visual studio 6 tools-->api text viewer


حال از منوی فایل load text file انتخاب کنید.درپنجره ای که باز می شود فایلwin32api.txt را باز کنید.


فایل win32api.txt در مسیر microsoft visual studio-->common-->tools-->winapi قرار دارد.


در قسمت api type گزینه declares را انتخاب می کنیم.

در قسمت availabl items نام تمام توابع api را مشاهده می کنید.روی نام هر تابع که دابل کلیک کنید میتوانید
نحوه فراخوانی و پارامترهای ورودی و خروجی تابع را در قسمت selected item مشاهده نمایید.

دکمه کپی به منظور کپی کردن تابع انتخابی در قسمت selected item در کلیپ برد می باشد .

اگه مسیر برعکسه کپی کنید درست میشه.


اگه مطلب تکراری هست ببخشید.

----------


## terminator68

سلام.

سورسی دارید که بتونه پارامتر فرستاده شده به یه فایل اجرایی رو برگردونه ؟

مثلا :

WMPlayer.exe C:\hayde.dat

یعنی اون C:\hayde.dat رو برگردونه ؟!

با تشکر.

----------


## Mbt925

> سلام.
> سورسی دارید که بتونه پارامتر فرستاده شده به یه فایل اجرایی رو برگردونه ؟
> مثلا :
> 
> WMPlayer.exe C:\hayde.dat
> 
> یعنی اون C:\hayde.dat رو برگردونه ؟!


منظورتون پارامتر فرستاده شده به برنامه ی شماست؟

----------


## terminator68

> منظورتون پارامتر فرستاده شده به برنامه ی شماست؟


 
بله.

میخوام همون فایل که داره اجرا می شه رو به من نشون بده.

----------


## Mbt925

یه نمونه گذاشتم ، ببینین منظورتون اینه.

یه فایل رو بکشید روی Exe ی برنامه و رها کنید 
یا یه فایل رو با برنامه باز کنید ، یعنی روش کلیک راست کنید و Open With و Exe ی برنامه رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## hector2000

باسلام
برنامه ای دارید که اگر بر روی هر عبارتی در ویندوز که کلید کنیم نام فونت بهمراه اندازه ان را نمایش دهد؟

----------


## terminator68

> یه نمونه گذاشتم ، ببینین منظورتون اینه.
> 
> یه فایل رو بکشید روی Exe ی برنامه و رها کنید 
> یا یه فایل رو با برنامه باز کنید ، یعنی روش کلیک راست کنید و Open With و Exe ی برنامه رو انتخاب کنید.


 
نه.منظورم این نبود.

ولش کن.

خیلی ممنون.

----------


## r_ziamolki

اگه امکان داره میشه سورس برنامه دفترچه تلفن ساده با 4 دکمه درج و حذف و به روز رسانی و cansele داشته باشه ممنون

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

جناب r_ziamolki اگر برای VB 6 می خوای در همین تاپیک یک جستجو کنی 2 تا دفترچه تلفن پیدا می کنی

----------


## ghasedak_a

می شه یه برنامه واسه گرفتنه تاریخ از کاربر بذارید 
تاریخ فارسی باشه لطفا 
ممنون

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

جناب ghasedak_a میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید می خواین چکار کنید.

----------


## ghasedak_a

سلام 
من می خوام واسه ثبت سفارشایی که از مشتری می گیرم ،تاریخ سفارش و تاریخ تحویل اون رو وارد دیتا بیس کنم .
خودم ابتکاری از 3 تا combo box  استفاده کردم که کمبوی سال با کد مقدار دهی می شه اما دو تای دیگه نه .
ولی وقتی برنامه رو بردم یونی تا اجرا بگیرم کمبوها از حالت فارسی به انگلیسی برگشت واسه همین تو گرفتنه گزارشات از سفارشای ثبت شده به مشکل برخوردم .
نمی دونم تا حالا برنامه ی حسابداری هلو رو دیدین یا نه ؟
اگه آره یه چیزی تو اون مایه ها .
البته masked edit  رو هم امتحان کردم 
خوب بود 
ولی فارسی نمی شه

----------


## ghasedak_a

راستی یه سواله دیگم اینکه ،امکانش هست list view اعداد رو فارسی نشون بده .
اگه نه .می شه یه کامپوننته دیگه معرفی کنید که بشه باهاش این کارو کرد ؟ :کف کرده!:

----------


## Mbt925

> راستی یه سواله دیگم اینکه ،امکانش هست list view اعداد رو فارسی نشون بده .
> اگه نه .می شه یه کامپوننته دیگه معرفی کنید که بشه باهاش این کارو کرد ؟


این به فونتی بستگی داره که به لیست ویو نسبت میدین.

فونت زیر همون Tahoma هست که اعداد رو فارسی نشون میده (کاری از آقای بابک زواری)

با نسبت دادن این فونت به لیست ویو اعداد فارسی نشون داده میشن.

----------


## terminator68

با سلام.

یک سوال داشتم.

چرا من وقتی اینجا پست می زارم نوع خط و فونت آن و جزییات با آن نمایان میشه.

اون وقت باید پست هامو باز ویرایش کنم.

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام 
حتما از نرم افزار دیگری آن را کپی و سپس PASTE میکنی

----------


## terminator68

> سلام 
> حتما از نرم افزار دیگری آن را کپی و سپس PASTE میکنی


 
سلام.

بله.درسته.

من اول تو word مینویسم بعد اینجا کپی می کنم.

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> سلام.
> 
> بله.درسته.
> 
> من اول تو word مینویسم بعد اینجا کپی می کنم.


دلیلش همینه ، شما حتما از ادیتور خود سایت استفاده کنید.

----------


## terminator68

> دلیلش همینه ، شما حتما از ادیتور خود سایت استفاده کنید.


پس من الان باید چیکار کنم.

یک کم بیشتر توضیح بدید.

با تشکر

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

دوست عزیز جناب terminator68 لطفا سوالات خودتون رو درخود صفحه اصلی سایت مطرح کنید این تاپیک مربوط به برنامه های VB میشه از شما ممنونم.

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> پس من الان باید چیکار کنم.
> 
> یک کم بیشتر توضیح بدید.
> 
> با تشکر


سلام 
توضیح خاصی نداره برای نوشتن سوال یا مطلب مورد نظر از ادیتور سایت به جای اینکه past کنی استفاده کن

----------


## Alireza-sz

با این برنامه میتونید ویروس New Folder.exe یا هر فایلی که خواستید پاک کنید...

لازمه اینجا از راه اندازی این تاپیک تشکر کنم ... :بوس:

----------


## Alireza-sz

ببخشید سورسشو نذاشتم اینم سورسش ...

----------


## نکیسا

من لازم دارم که تو برنامم از فونتای گرافیکی استفاده کنم .اما نمی دونم چطوری باید بیارمشون جزو فونتای دیفالت وی بی .
می خواستم بدونم چطور می شه از یه فونته خاص تو وی بی استفاده کرد .
با کده با چیه ؟
لطف می کنید جواب بدید

----------


## m_diamond67

> من لازم دارم که تو برنامم از فونتای گرافیکی استفاده کنم .اما نمی دونم چطوری باید بیارمشون جزو فونتای دیفالت وی بی .
> می خواستم بدونم چطور می شه از یه فونته خاص تو وی بی استفاده کرد .
> با کده با چیه ؟
> لطف می کنید جواب بدید


سلام دوست من 
من خودم این مشکل رو داشتم و از نرم افزار مریم استفاده کردم و حل شد . در ضمن من از این راه مشکلم رو حل کردم شاید سایر دوستان راه بهتری را بدانند . دوستان لطفا راهنمایی لازم را انجام دهند. نا گفته نمانم که در صورت استفاده از نرم افزار مریم و سایر نرم افزار ها باید در هنگام پکیج کردن فونت های استفاده شده را در لیست اشیا اضافه کنید .

با تشکر

----------


## Mbt925

الان مشکل چیه؟

می تونین از هر فونتی که دوست دارین استفاده کنین ، فقط یه نکته رو مدنظر داشته باشین:

اگه از فونت هایی که توی  سیستم عامل بصورت پیش فرض وجود نداره استفاده می کنین ، باید این فونت ها رو به Setup برنامتون اضافه کنین تا برنامتون توی همه کامپیوترها اجرا بشه.

----------


## Messenger

یه برنامه چت تحت شبکه میخوام که بشه بیش از چند تا کلاینت باهاش کار کنند . چیزی در این خصوص گیر میاد ؟

----------


## azarsoft

> یه برنامه چت تحت شبکه میخوام که بشه بیش از چند تا کلاینت باهاش کار کنند . چیزی در این خصوص گیر میاد ؟





من یکی دارم که سرورش دارای دیتا بیس هست و هر چندتا کاربر یا کلاینت می تونه بهش وصل بشه  اگه می خواهی بهم پیغام بده برات می فرستم

در ضمن کسی می تونه سرور این برنامه رو به ای اس پی تبدیل کنه تا بشه روی اینترنت هم ازش استفاده کرد

----------


## Messenger

> من یکی دارم که سرورش دارای دیتا بیس هست و هر چندتا کاربر یا کلاینت می تونه بهش وصل بشه  اگه می خواهی بهم پیغام بده برات می فرستم
> 
> در ضمن کسی می تونه سرور این برنامه رو به ای اس پی تبدیل کنه تا بشه روی اینترنت هم ازش استفاده کرد



در اصل من میخوام یه برنامه باشه که یه تعداد کلاینت بهش وصل میشن،
هر کلاینت آدرس IP خودش رو ارسال میکنه و سرور ا توجه به دیتابیس از نوع Access خودش متناسب با آدرس IP دریافت شده یه سری اطلاعات رو برای ر یوزر میفرسته.
من یه همچین چیزی رو میخوام

----------


## terminator68

سلام.

یه سوال داشتم: چطوری میتونیم یک زمان مشخص از یک فایل صوتی رو با مدیا پلیر پخش کنیم و با چه دقتی؟

مثلاً اگرURL رو ست کردیم و حالا میخوایم فایل از 2 دقیقه و 30 ثانیه و 65 صدم 

ثانیه شروع به خوندن بکنه چیکار باید بکنیم؟

با تشکر.

----------


## azarsoft

> در اصل من میخوام یه برنامه باشه که یه تعداد کلاینت بهش وصل میشن،
> هر کلاینت آدرس IP خودش رو ارسال میکنه و سرور ا توجه به دیتابیس از نوع Access خودش متناسب با آدرس IP دریافت شده یه سری اطلاعات رو برای ر یوزر میفرسته.
> من یه همچین چیزی رو میخوام


دوست عزیز برنامه ای که من دارم به شرح زیر :
برنامه یک سرور داره که وقتی سرورش اجرا بشه کلاینتها می تونند به اون وصل بشن البته تنها کلاینت هایی که یوزر نیم و پسوردشون تو دیتا بیس سرور تعریف شده باشن یعنی کلاینت ها با یوزرنیم و پسور به سرور متصل میشن 
همچنین کلاینت ها می تونند هم دیگه رو اد کنند مثل یاهو مسنجر ، با هم چت کنند برا هم فایل بفرستن و کلی کار دیگه
و از روس سرور هم می تونی کلاینت هایی که ان هستند و به سرور متصل اند رو ببینی  و حتی براشون پیغام بفرستی

خیلی ساده بگم یک چیزی مثل یاهو مسنجر ولی برای شبکه داخلی نه اینترنت و من می خواهم این سیستم رو به کاربری اینترنتی تغییر بدم یعنی سرور اون رو به ای اس پی یا هر فایل قابل اجرا روی هاست در بیارم تا کاربرا با کلاینت با هم ارتباط داشته باشند

----------


## meisambandari

مرسی از شما دوستان عزیز

----------


## Messenger

ممکنه در مورد برنامه توضیح بدین ؟ میدونم توقع اینکه بخوام سورس رو ازتون بگیرم، خیلی خیلی بالاست، به همین دلیل ازتون میخوام در صورت امکان برام راهنمایی کنید که چطور میتونم چنین چیزی رو بنویسم ؟

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام به همه دوستان

برنامه ای برای عوض کردن اسم درایوها

----------


## perfeshnal

به سادگی Resolution صفحه رو مطابق با برنامتون عوض کنید

----------


## perfeshnal

این برنامه سر زمانی که شما بهش میدید سیستم رو خاموش ، ریستارت و Logoff می کنه

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه خودتون رو به سادگی با استفاده از رجیستری در Startup قرار دهید.

----------


## perfeshnal

برنامه کامل دفترچه تلفن

----------


## perfeshnal

استفاده از Tooltip های چند خطی در برنامه

----------


## perfeshnal

با این برنامه از اینترنت فایل دانلود کنید

----------


## perfeshnal

لطفا در این تاپیک فقط برنامه های خود را قرار دهید و سوالات خود را در صفحه اصلی بپرسید  :لبخند: 
با کمال تشکر

----------


## __siavash__

با دادن آدرس سایت تمام آیدی های توی اون صفحه رو در میاره

----------


## __siavash__

افکتهای مختلف برای فرم از قبیل دایره ای شدن, بیضی شدن و شیشه ای شدن !

----------


## __siavash__

با این میتونید متنی رو روی فرمتنون با هر زاویه ای بنویسید!

----------


## __siavash__

یه عکس رو میگیره و مشخصات اونو برمیگردونه !

----------


## __siavash__

یه نمونه برای عوض کردن عکس ها با افکت

----------


## davoodx

سلام
از بین دوستان کسی هست که برنامه ای داشته باشه تا بشه باهاش سایت اضافه کنی و دسته بندی کنی یعنی مثلا یک موضوع بسازی به اسم دانلود بعد تو موضع دانلود یک سایت اضافه کنی که تا موضوع دانلود را انتخاب می کنی تمام سایت هایی که موضوع آن ها دانلود را نشان بده

با تشکر از شما  :بوس:

----------


## samira_2118

سلام میشه یک نمونه برنامه حسابداری که بتونه ماهیت بستانکار و بدهکار بودن سند رو تشخیص بده بزارین
مرسی

----------


## mostafa-sohrablou

سلام 
یه برنامه دارم می نویسم که در اون یه برنامه دیگر را فعال می کنم و از طریق کد VB می خوام کارهای را در آن برنامه انجام بدهم با فرمان appactivate و sendkeys ولی مشکلی که دارم اینکه سرعت برنامه VB بیشتر از برنامه فرعی است و جلو جلو می ره و برنامه فرعی کلی از کارهای که گفته بودم را انجام نداده است چه کار کنم 
با تشکر

----------


## new-student

سلام
من برنامه ای میخوام که امکان گزارش گیری و پرینت گرفتن از گزارش رو داشته باشه.
اگه کسی میتونه کمک کنه از لطفش واقعا ممنون میشم.

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

جناب new-student اگر سایت رو جستجو کنید بیشتر از 50 تا نمونه برنامه تو سایت هست که شما می تونید دانلود کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

اینم برنامه عوض کردن پسورد ID تویه Yahoo!
از یه سایت خارجی گرفتمش.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

این یه برنامه API که به CD-Rom یه حال میده.
خودم واسه پروژه عید نوروز واسه مدرسه نوشتم.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

اینم یه تابع API دیگه هست که بازم جزو پروژه های مدرسمون بود که یکی از بهترین برنامه های API من بود.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

این پست می خوام واستون یه سری کنترل فوق العاده قشنگ ویندوز رو بزارم که واقعا قشنگن.حرف ندارن

----------


## Messenger

سلام
یه سری کد میخوام که بتونم فرمم رو با استفاده از اونها زیبا کنم... چیزی ندارید ؟

----------


## perfeshnal

اگر منظور شما دادن Skin به فرم های برنامه است.
در سایت جستجو کنید مطالب زیادی در این مورد پیدا می کنید.

----------


## terminator68

سلام.

برنامه ساخت گل رز

توجه:

اگر بخواهید شکل گل را تغییر دهید در کد بالاقسمت e = g * Sin(6 * l) به جای شماره 6 شماره ای را به دلخواه خود واردکنید سپس شکل گل شما تغییر می کند.

لطفا نظرتون رو بگید.

----------


## meisambandari

سلام به دوستان . یه برنامه برا تغییر صدا در چت روم رو میخواستم کسی داره لطفا بزاره ممنون میشم

----------


## meisambandari

سلام به دوستان یه کد میخوام که یه برنامه رو به طور خودکار رو سیستم اجرا کنه  به فرض مثال یه فایل از رو اینترنت دانلود کنی بد تا اومد تو سیستم اجرا بشه به طوره اتو ماتیک

----------


## __siavash__

Virtual Password

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

* برنامه محاسبه فاکتوریل یک عدد که وقتی نوشتمش خیلی باهاش حال کردم! :قلب:

----------


## perfeshnal

ساخت درایو مجازی با ویژوال بیسیک

----------


## __siavash__

سورس SubSeven

----------


## narges.ghaedi

سلام.
من یک فایل .MDB دارم که موقع باز کردن پیغام میده که شما permision ندارید .میشه یک نگاهی بهش بندازی؟

----------


## saied_hacker

سلام 
من می خام خروجی این کد که اعداد فرد است رو در یک تکس باکس نمایش بدم ولی فقط بک عدد از اون درش نمایش داده می شه...
مثلا:
عدد 1345
سه تا عدد فرد دار ه1 3 5 ولی فقط عدد 5 نمایش داده میشه 

کمک کنید پروژه مدرسس
اینم کد


Dim adad As Integer
Private Sub Command1_Click()
Dim num As Long
Dim i As Long
num = Val(Text1.Text)
While (num > 0)
i = num Mod 10
If i Mod 2 = 1 Then Text2.Text = i
num = num \ 10
Wend
End Sub
Private Sub Form_Load()
adad = InputBox("Enter A noumber:", "Noumber")
Text1.Text = adad
End Sub

----------


## saied_hacker

ببخشید اگه بی ربطه
کمک کنید تا مام رشد کنیم...

----------


## Mbt925

> Dim adad As Integer
> Private Sub Command1_Click()
> Dim num As Long
> Dim i As Long
> num = Val(Text1.Text)
> *Text2.Text=""*
> While (num > 0)
> i = num Mod 10
> If i Mod 2 = 1 Then Text2.Text =*Text2.Text &* i
> ...


یه اشتباه  متداول

----------


## saied_hacker

با سلام جدد 
یه سوال دیگه : چه طوری می تونم یه کاری کنم که توی تکس 1 بیش تر 11 کاراکتر نشه وارد کرد ؟اگه می شه یکمم توضیح بدید...


Private Sub Command1_Click()

 
Dim num As Long 
Dim sum As Long

Dim i As Long
num = Text1.Text
While (num > 0)
i = num Mod 10
If i Mod 2 = 1 Then Text2.Text = Text2.Text & i
num = num \ 10
Wend
End Sub
Private Sub Form_Load()
Text1.Text = ""
Text2.Text = ""
Command1.Caption = "Ok"
Text3.Text = 11
End Sub
Private Sub Text1_Change()
If Text1.Text = (Len(11)) Then
MsgBox ("error")
End Sub
 
 
 


یه سوال دیگه چه طور بین اعدادی که از این کد به دست امده فاطله ایجاد کنم ( تمام اعداد بک یا دور رمی رو به هم می چسبونه با 

+space هم نشد؟ 
مثلا 0 تا 10 این جوری نمایش می ده 012345678910 ولی میخام 0 1 2 3 یا 0-1-2-3-4 این خوری باشه
حالا چکاااار کنم ؟ 



Private Sub Command1_Click()

 
Dim nu As Integer

Dim num As Long
Dim sum As Integer
Dim i As Long
For num = 150 To 0 Step -1
Text2.Text = Text2.Text & num
Next num
End Sub
Private Sub Form_Load()
Text1.Text = ""
Text2.Text = ""
Command1.Caption = "Ok"
Text3.Text = 11 
End Sub

----------


## saied_hacker

mbt925 از شمام برایه پاسختون ممنون

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

برای سوال اولتون شما می تونید از داخل Properties تکس باکس گزینه Maxlength رو مساوی با 11 قرار بدید.

----------


## saied_hacker

perfeshnal از شما ممنون

در رابطه با سوال دوم خودم جابشو 
پدا کردم


Private Sub Command1_Click()
Dim nu As Integer
Dim num As Long
Dim sum As Integer
Dim i As Long
For num = 150 To 0 Step -1
Text2.Text = Text2.Text & num
Text2.Text = Text2.Text +space(1)
Next num
End Sub

----------


## amirsajjadi

استفاده از فایل های Word و Excel در ویژوال بیسیک

----------


## saied_hacker

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما دوستان و....
یه سوال دیگه هر کی بتونه حل کنه معلوم می شه که واقعا برنامه نویسه ...
سوال: برنامه ای طراحی کنید که امکان وارد کردن 10 عدد ( 10 بار inputbox پشت سر هم باز بشه) و اگر عدد منفی در یکی از انها وارد شد برنامه تمام بشه ... بعد نتیجه رو (عدد باینری اعداد ) رو چاپ کنه تو مسیج باکس.
خدایی این تمرین برایه دانش اوزایی که تازه دارن ویژوال یاد می گیرن سخت نیست؟
ظاهر اونم این شکلی باشه ولی دو روزه دارم ور می رم ولی نمی شه!!
کد ها خودمم همش دی باگ می ده ..
کمک کنید

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

جناب saied_hacker لطفا سوالات خودتون رو در صفحه اول سایت و در یک تاپیک تازه مطرح کنید.
اینطوری بهتر به جواب می رسید

----------


## Doctor

با تشکر از زحمات شما 
 این برنامه فایل Threed.ocx را می خواهد اگر میشود آن را نیز بگذارید
                                                                                            متشکرم.

----------


## terminator68

سلام.

دنبال یه سورسکد یا تابعی به زبان وی بی 6 هستم که بشه باهاش اطلاعات یک فایل تصویری مخصوصا فایل های DIVX رو از قبیل، ارتفاع، عرض، Bitrate و ... به دست آورد.

این اطلاعات در Header فایل ها ذخیره شده ولی نمیدونم چه جوری میشه استخراجشون کرد.

ممنون.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

برنامه Magnifier برای شما.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

برنامه تبدیل حروف انگلیسی به فارسی.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

اینم اون بازی مارپیچ.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

این برنامه ساخت نقشه با vb!!

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

این برنامه یک عدد از ورودی میگیره و مجموع اعداد زوج یا فرد بین 0 تا خود اون عدد رو محاسبه می کنه.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

این برنامه یه عدد رو از ورودی می گیره و اعلام می کنه که چند رقمی هستش.

----------


## Mahdiyeh_R

محاسبه عبارت های ریاضی که عملگرهای + * - / ^ ( ) را می شناسد و طبق تقدم عملگرها عبارت را محاسبه می کند.این نمونه توی سایت بود ولی نه با تقدم عملگر!!!! :بامزه:

----------


## Mahdiyeh_R

دیگه توضیح نمی خواد!!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

ای بابا یادش بخیر مدرسه ها. پارسال که مدرسه می رفتم نمیدونید چه روزایی داشتیم دلم لک زده واسه اون روزا. :ناراحت:  :گریه:  :ناراحت: 
این برنامه پروژه عید نوروز بود که راجب API هستش. دیگه وقتی اینو دیدن همه تو مدرسه گرخیدن مثلا من بهترین برنامه نویس منطقه شدم :خجالت:  بعد انتظار نداشته باشن که بگرخن. :تشویق: 
خلاصه دانلود کنید و با من اشک بریزید. :بامزه:  :کف کرده!:  :متفکر:  :بامزه:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

برنامه حل معادلات درجه 2

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

برنامه محاسبه حجم و مساحت و سطح جانبی یک مکعب

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

برنامه محاسبه محیط و مساحت دایره. :کف کرده!:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

برنامه محاسبه محیط و مساحت مستطیل

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

برنامه محاسبه محیط و مساحت مربع

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

برنامه تعیین زوج یا فرد بودن عدد

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

برنامه چاپ مقلوب یک عدد

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

اینو نمی گم چیه.دانلود کن تا حال کنی ببینی که با همین vb چه کارا که نمیشه کرد!

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

اینم یه برنامه دیگه که شعاع رو از شما می گیره و سینوس و ..... رو حساب می کنه و در آخر دایره رو برای شما رسم می کنه.

----------


## googoole

> سلام عزیزان آقا کسی TAPIEX ترجیحا رجیستر شده داره ؟ 
> خیلی ممنون میشم


به وسیله این اکتیو ایکس میتوانید با مودم کارهای با حالی بکنید . از جمله  اون میشه به شماره گیری ، پاسخگویی ، وصل کردن داخلی ها ، تشخیص صدا ، دستورات صوتی ، خواندن متن بر روی خط تلفن ، پاسخگویی چند مودم در یک زمان ، کار با کارتهای دیالوجیک و دایلاجیک و ... رو نام برد .

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

اینم همون برنامه که سینوس و ...... محاسبه می کنه با این فرق که این دفعه کد محاسبه کتانژانت رو پیدا کردم و ایندعه کتانژانت رو هم محاسبه می کنه.چقدر ریاضی و vb حال میده!

----------


## terminator68

با سلام.یک برنامه ساده.این برنامه معدل یه دانش آموز رو دریافت می کنه و به شما میگه که خوبه یا بده . این موضوع رو به صورت رنگ به کاربر اعلام میکنه.

----------


## mosab_vb

این یک بازی شطرنج با وی بی هستش که منطق و الگوریتم برنامه فوق العاده است.می تونین تو برنامه یا بازیهاتون ازش استفاده کنید.حتما ببینید.موفق باشید.

----------


## meisambandari

سلام دوستان اگه میشه سورس یه برنامه تغییر صدا در چت رومهای یاهو رو بزارید ممنون میشم . و مرسی از تمام دو ستانه عزیز که در این تاپیک سورسهای جالب و بسیار مفید میزارن . ممنون !!!

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

یه برنامه فوق العاده شاخ و خفن. نمونش رو فکر نکنم دیده باشی. :متعجب:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :متعجب:  :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج:

----------


## ali_habibi1384

سورس برنامه first and follow

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برنامه بازگشتی پویش عکس

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برنامه شماره گذاری گره های گراف

----------


## ali_habibi1384

سورس برنامه چند وزیر

----------


## ali_habibi1384

سورس برنامه جستجوی  SMA star

----------


## terminator68

*با سلام.*

*3 تا سوا داشتم.*

1)برنامه های پنجره ای با برنامه هایی در محیط متنی اجرا می شئند چه فرقی دارند؟

2) VB از کجا می داند که برای رویداد خاصی از کنترل کدام رویه را باید انجام دهد؟

*3-در محیط VB کدهایی را که جهت بستن یک پنجره و خروج یک برنامه در پاسخ به رویه ی رویدادی خروج در نظر گرفته می شود را نام ببرید.
*
*با تکر فراوان از شما.*

----------


## صالح سعیدی

prefesional  tanks a lot

----------


## فردان فردان

یک برنامه نوشتم که عکس منتخب خودتان را به او می دهید برنامه به تعدادی که برایش تعیین کنید برش می زند و به به صورت درهم نمایش می دهد. شما باید آن را مرتب کنید. 
در انتها هم کامل شدن آن را تشخیص و اعلام می کند.

----------


## reza57

با سلام 
من نیاز دارم به سورس یک برنامه حسابداری پیشرفته کمک کنید
خواهش می کنم

----------


## perfeshnal

دوست عزیز سورس برنامه های حسابداری که خوب باشن بیشتر از 3 یا 4 نیست که همشون هم در سایت هست فقط کافیه جستجو کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## SeyedMoosavi

سلام اینم بازی سوپر ماریو هستش که با vb6 نوشتن خیلی جالبه نمی دونستم vb از این قدرت ها هم داره!!!

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

برنامه جابجایی کامپوننت ها ، روی فرم در حالت اجرا که یکی از دوستان درخواست کرده

----------


## ftmotlagh

اجرا اجزای کنترل پنل...
حتما دانلود کنید...
خیلی بدرد می خوره...

----------


## ftmotlagh

این از اون قبلی باهال تره... :چشمک:

----------


## HjSoft

ممنونم آقای پروفشنال منم از این به بعد کمک می کنم

----------


## HjSoft

راستی کسی سورس robo map رو پیدا نکرد

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

این برنامه سیستم شما رو به طور کامل قفل میکنه و اگر پسورد رو ندونی تنها راه فقط Restart سیستمه مشابه این برنامه زیاد هست ولی همشون یک نقص هایی داشتند ولی این یکی واقعا کامله  :چشمک:

----------


## juventos

سلام
ممنون میشم اگه کسی سورس برنامه "SMA STAR" داره واسه من اینجا upload کنه 
مرسی

----------


## ftmotlagh

این برنامه چی کار می کنه؟؟؟

----------


## terminator68

سلام.

اینم برنامه رسم که توی درس ریاضی بود.

----------


## ƒxmahdi

من هم گفتم یه چند تا برنامه دارم بگذارم 
برنامه Djmp3 همراه با دو رقص نور و پخش دو فایل mp3 به طور همزمان

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

دوتا برنامه می زارم که یکی از دوستان سفارش کرده بود.

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام به همه دوستان

این برنامه یک SideBar زیبا هست تو مایه های ویندوز ویستا  :لبخند:

----------


## perfeshnal

اینم یک Media Player که امکانات خوبی داره (ولی زیبا نیست  :چشمک: )

----------


## Amir_vb.Net

این هم تقدیم به برنامه نویسان این سایت 
امیدوارم تکراری نباشه

----------


## Misagh Soft

ممنون از برنامه های خوبتون.
من دنبال یه برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی میگردم که مثلا مشخصات افراد رو بگیره بعد با زدن اسمشون اونا رو نشون بده.
میخوام عکس و مشخصات افراد همه توی یه بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره بشه و به راحتی قابل دسترسی باشن.
ممنون میشم.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> ممنون از برنامه های خوبتون.
> من دنبال یه برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی میگردم که مثلا مشخصات افراد رو بگیره بعد با زدن اسمشون اونا رو نشون بده.
> میخوام عکس و مشخصات افراد همه توی یه بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره بشه و به راحتی قابل دسترسی باشن.
> ممنون میشم.


شما باید برنامش رو خودت بنویسی چون اگه بخوایم ما برات بنویسیم:
1- خیلی زمان بر هستش که بعضی از دوستان وقتش رو ندارند (به دلیل گرفتاری)
2- شما یاد نمی گیری.
3- نا برده رنج، گنج میسر نمی شود!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## meisambandari

سلام دوستان من احتیاج به  سورس برنامه تغییر صدا دارم اگه کسی داره لطفا بزاره ممنون میشم .

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

تغییر صدای سیستم.

----------


## sanaei

سلام من کاملا مبتدی هستم و تمام برنامه ها را از صفحه اول تا اینجا گرفتم و ازشون استفاده کردم و دست همگی درد نکنه واقعا باحال بود بخصوص ممنون از دوست عزیزمون پروفشینال که زحمت زیاد کشیده/
یک سوال کوچیک از اساتید محترم من اگر بخواهیم در text فقط عدد نوشته شود وکاربر نتواند حروف تایپ کنید چه دستوری باید داد؟ ممنون از لطف شما

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> سلام من کاملا مبتدی هستم و تمام برنامه ها را از صفحه اول تا اینجا گرفتم و ازشون استفاده کردم و دست همگی درد نکنه واقعا باحال بود بخصوص ممنون از دوست عزیزمون پروفشینال که زحمت زیاد کشیده/
> یک سوال کوچیک از اساتید محترم من اگر بخواهیم در text فقط عدد نوشته شود وکاربر نتواند حروف تایپ کنید چه دستوری باید داد؟ ممنون از لطف شما


کدی رو که من و دوستان تویه این تایپیک نوشتن کاملاً این کار رو انجام می ده!!!
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=95378

----------


## mgmreza

> پروژه کتابخانه به صورت کاملا حرفه ای (یک برنامه واقعا عالی)


سلام
من پروژه کتابخانه را دانلود کردم اما هنگام اجرا نام کاربری و رمز عبور میخواهد ، در صورتی که من در خود برنامه آنها را ژیدا نکردم. اگر راهنمایی بفرمایید ممنون میشوم.
با تشکر

----------


## m_diamond67

> ممنون از برنامه های خوبتون.
> من دنبال یه برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی میگردم که مثلا مشخصات افراد رو بگیره بعد با زدن اسمشون اونا رو نشون بده.
> میخوام عکس و مشخصات افراد همه توی یه بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره بشه و به راحتی قابل دسترسی باشن.
> ممنون میشم.


سلام دوست عزیز با اجازه اساتید اینم برنامه که می خواستی . فقط با کمی تغییر کوچیک می شه همونی که می خواستی . نرم افزار winrar رو نصب کن و هر چهار فایل زیپ رو داخل پوشه ای کپی کن و بعد روی Clup.part1.rar کلیک راست کرده و روی extrack here کلیک کن و بعد از برنامه استفاده کن . باز اگه امری بود در صورت بلد بودن در خدمت هستم .

----------


## meisambandari

> تغییر صدای سیستم.


دوسته عزیز من سورسی میخوام که صدای انسان رو تغییر بده مثلا با میکرفن صحبت کنیم و صدا رو تغییر بده نازک یا کلفت بشه

----------


## asadegha

سلام خدمت اساتید محترم.
چطور میشه دو جدول از دو پایگاه داده اکسس مجزا رو با هم ادغام کرد، البته هر دو جدول از پایگاه دقیقا یکسان هستند -از نظر نوع ، تعداد و حتی نام فیلد ها-  می خوام تو یه دیتا گرید نمایش بدم البته در صورت نیاز کاربر با دستورات sql فیلتر میشن.
خیلی عجله دارم. اگه لطف کنین کمکم کنین ممنون میشم.

----------


## MAMAD_PC

این هم نمایش فایلهای گیف در برنامه که بدرد می خوره :قلب:

----------


## sanaei

> کدی رو که من و دوستان تویه این تایپیک نوشتن کاملاً این کار رو انجام می ده!!!
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=95378


 


ممنون دوست عزیز خیلی کمکم کردی .دستت درد نکنه

----------


## sanaei

دوستان عزیز من سورسی میخوام که از دیتابیس استعلام کنه و اگر تکراری داشت هرچندتا بود را در لیست باکس بیاره /توضیح اینکه در فرمی قبلش اطلاعاتی را ثبت کردیم و حالا سرچ میکنیم اگر از اونی که سرچ میکنم تکراری بود هرچندتا بود واسمون بیاره /دوستان اگر کمکم کنند بی نهایت ممنون میشم

----------


## majjjj

Private Const WM_CLOSE = &H10
Private Declare Function GetForegroundWindow Lib "user32" () As Long
Private Declare Function GetClassName Lib "user32" Alias "GetClassNameA" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal lpClassName As String, ByVal nMaxCount As Long) As Long
Private Declare Function PostMessage Lib "user32" Alias "PostMessageA" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal wMsg As Long, ByVal wParam As Long, ByVal lParam As Long) As Long
Private Declare Function FindWindow Lib "user32" Alias "FindWindowA" (ByVal lpClassName As String, ByVal lpWindowName As String) As Long
 
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
Dim ret As Long
spac$ = Space(255)
ret = GetForegroundWindow
ret = GetClassName(ret, spac, 255)
Form1.Text1.Text = Trim(spac)
ret = FindWindow("OMain", vbNullString)
Call PostMessage(ret, WM_CLOSE, 0&, 0&)
End Sub
 

این هم یک شوخی با برنامه نویس های اکسس

----------


## manoochehr1353

یک دیکشنر کامل فارسی به ترکی میخوام

----------


## asadegha

سلام دوست عزیز.
با sql و دستور select where رکورد ست ها رو فیلتر می کنی و تعداد رکورد ست ها رو بررسی می کنی. اگه بیشتر از 0 بود تکراری داری

----------


## parselearn

> یک دیکشنر کامل فارسی به ترکی میخوام


دیکشنری که می خواستین اما کامل نیست

----------


## amirsajjadi

با سلام
برنامه ی کپی از روی تصویر با استفاده از متد PaintPicture (به طور کامل)

----------


## saied_hacker

باید توی 
My Videos

یه فایل با اسم
AVSEQ05.DAT
بسازید بعدم که روی فایل screen saver کلیک راست و اینستال

یه جور ویدیو اسکرین سیوره....
اگه بیخوده ببخشید

----------


## terminator68

*سلام.*

*من برنامه* برای *محاسبه* روز شمار سود سرمایه رو می خوام.

----------


## saied_hacker

ایجاد جمع های تصادفی

----------


## saied_hacker

محاسبه اختلاف زمانی بر حسب ساعت ثانیه دقیقه

----------


## saied_hacker

اینم برنامه اسکرین سیور به صورت اپن سورس

----------


## saied_hacker

اینم یه ویروس نیمه خوف

کد غیر فعال کردن تسک مننجرش مال همینجاس

----------


## saied_hacker

محاسبه شتاب اولیه و ثانویه

----------


## vbhamed

*اکتیوایکس جالب برای تاریخ و خواندن تاریخ و ساعت و عدد مثبت و منفی و اعشار و تبدیل تاریخهای مختلف


*


> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=97801

----------


## majjjj

خوب احتیاج به توضیح نداره

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> تغییر صدای سیستم.


دوست عزیز فایلی که شما اینجا گذاشتی کلا خرابه. باز نمیشه error  میده! :متفکر:

----------


## سامان متین

> دوستان اگر در نوشته ها غلط املایی وجود داره به بزرگواری خودتون ببخشید


نه عزیز جان این حرفا چیه ماهمه جوره دوستت داریم :لبخند: 
---------------------------------------------------------------
از استاد عزیزم جناب محوعلی متشکرم
امضا:سیب -2

----------


## aidin1386

همراه با سورس
http://iranvig.com/upload/program/us...21Project1.zip

با رعایت حق نویسنده: برنامه نوشته ی من نیست و توی یک سرچ اینا رو یافتم

----------


## aidin1386

اینم سورس یک دیکشنری به همراه دیتابیس
http://iranvig.com/upload/program/us...kinControl.zip

----------


## aidin1386

فکر نمی کنم نیازی به توضیح داشته باشه.
دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

خیلی برنامه ی خدایییه
از این وبلاگ گرفتمش: http://www.md-virus.blogfa.com
دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

اینم برای کسایی که تو کار ویروس نویسین
دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

این ویروس رو اجرا نکنید. خیلی خطرناکه.

 مضررات:
1- خاموش کردن  regedit
 2-خاموش کردن add\remove 
 3 -خاموش کردن mmc
 4-خاموش کردن serran serve
توجه: توصیه میکنم اجرا نکیند  که من هیچ مسوایتی نمی گیرم
DOwnLoad   ( خطر ،  Danger  )


برگرفته از وبلاگ:http://www.md-virus.blogfa.com/

----------


## aidin1386

یه برنامه برای مدیرت پوشه ها براتون آوردم این برنامه دارای چندین چیز هست این برنامه می تونه پوشه شما رو در حالت   disbale   ,control pannel  غیره.... رد بیاره ولی من برنامه رو دارم فارسی میکنم تا باش راحتر کار کرد 
 امتیازات این برنامه :گذاشتن پسورد جلو برنامه ,خواصیت آیکن در روی پوشه ,خواصیت
 خاموش کردن پوشه, گذاشتن ایکن کنترل پنل در بر روی پوشه (با این خواصیت کاربر به کنترل پنل می رود ), خواصیت سطل زباله ویندوز وغیره ........ 
دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

دیگه نیازی به توضیح نداره
دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

هزارمین پست این تاپیک! ایولله! خودم هزارمین پست دادم.
با این کد می تونید از صفحه ی نمایش فیلم بگیرید :متفکر: 
دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

لینک:دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

با این کد می تونید صدای فایل های فلش رو ازشون جدا کنید. اما نباید فایل فلش فشرده باشه.
دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

ساخت درایو مجازی توسط این کد
دانلود سورس برنامه

----------


## aidin1386

این برنامه اطلاعات سیستم شما مثل هارد و رم و CPU و ... می ده و به صورت عکس ذخیره می کنه.
دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

از موضوعش معلومه
دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

همون طور که از نامش پیداست عکس رو تبدیل به فایل فلش می کنه
دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

نیازی به توضیح نداره فقط بگم خیلی توپه
دانلود

----------


## aidin1386

نرم افزاری حاوی تقریبا تمام توابع API با توضیحات و برنامه نمونه . [ انگلیسی ]  *»* لینک دانلود *»* سایز :  2.19  MB     

خیلی توپه
یعنی واقعاً توپه

----------


## aidin1386

نرم افزاری حاوی ( حدودا ۲۰۰ ) تابع API با توضیحات و روش استفاده  
[ فارسی ]  *»* لینک دانلود *»* سایز :  686   KB

----------


## aidin1386

*آزمون گیر برای آموزشگاه های کامپیوتر با امکانات بالا* *»* دانلود *»* سایز :  2.49  MB           *»* تصویر نمونه

----------


## aidin1386

*برنامه ای برای مدیریت آژانسهای تلفنی ( اتومبیل )* *»* دانلود *»* سایز :  357   KB            *»* تصویر نمونه 




دوستان، من تمام این لینک ها رو از توی یک فایل HTML که دوستم جمع آوری کرده براتون می ذارم و اصلاً نمی دونم منبع اون ها کجاست. اگه کس خبر داره بذاره. 

از دوستانی که این مطالب مال اونهاست معذرت خواهی می کنم.
به امید روزی که قانون کپی رایت تو ایران حکم فرما بشه. :تشویق:  :متفکر:

----------


## aidin1386

*دفترچه تلفن با امکانات کم ولی سریع ( نسخه 1.0 )* 
*»* دانلود *»* سایز :  ۶۸۵   KB            *»* تصویر نمونه



*دفترچه تلفن با امکانات بیشتر و جالبتر ( نسخه ۲.0 )* 
*»* دانلود *»* سایز :  ۲۷۴   KB            *»* تصویر نمونه

----------


## aidin1386

*شبیه ساز نرم افزار NC برای مدیریت فایلها و پوشه ها* *»* دانلود *»* سایز :  84    KB             *»* تصویر نمونه

----------


## aidin1386

*نمایشگر تاریخ شمسی در کنار ساعت ویندوز ( کمینه )* *»* دانلود *»* سایز :  2۸۱   KB             *»* تصویر نمونه

----------


## aidin1386

*ماشین حساب مهندسی با قابلیت محاسبات متوالی*  *»* دانلود *»* سایز :  20    KB             *»* تصویر نمونه

----------


## aidin1386

» نمایشگر ساعت به صورت عقربه ای         » نمایشگر ساعت به صورت دیجیتالی        » نمایش و کنترل شکلکهای ویندوز ( Agent )        » کنترل دکمه های فشرده شده در سیستم        » فرستادن ایمیل به همراه فایل ضمیمه        » MP3 پلیر با اسکین های زیبا و جالب        » برنامه ویرایشگر فایل های متنی        » یک پیانو ( ارگ ) بسیار قشنگ و جالب        » طراحی و ساخت منو های شناور        » برنامه ای برای مدیریت رجیستری        » روشی برای جستجو و جایگزینی در متن        » چرخش دادن متن با زاویه دلخواه         » ارتباط دادن VB با فلش (1)        » ارتباط دادن VB با فلش (2)        » ویرایشگری برای صفحات HTML

----------


## aidin1386

» اسکرین سیور شماره 1        » اسکرین سیور شماره 2        » اسکرین سیور شماره 3        » اسکرین سیور شماره 4

----------


## aidin1386

» اسکرین سیور شماره 1        » اسکرین سیور شماره 2        » اسکرین سیور شماره 3        » اسکرین سیور شماره 4

----------


## aidin1386

خودم دانلود نکردم ولی احتمالاً جالبه
بزرگنمایی تصویر همراه با اسکرول

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام به همه دوستان

یک ساعت زیبا که وقتی موس رو روی ساعت ویندوز میبرید نمایان می شود.

----------


## Mr'Jamshidy

دوستان من تازه اومدم تو جمع شما برای همین نمیدونم چی گزاشتین و چی نزاشتین اگر تکراری بود منو ببخشید

Key Finder - بدرد دوستانی میخوره که میخوان برای برنامه هاشون کد رجیستر بزارن
Window Manager, Elite Spy - مدیریت پروسه ها

----------


## Mr'Jamshidy

مدیریت Back Ground یک چیزی تو مایه های Web Shot

----------


## Mr'Jamshidy

ضبط صدا با فرمت Wave

----------


## perfeshnal

حتما شما هم تا به حال خاصیت Thumbnails ویندوز رو امتحان کردید که می تونه ... (عکس رو ببینید)  :چشمک:

----------


## sina26

شاید شما هم خواسته باشید متنی را تایپ کنید و سپس آن را به صورت کد در آورید تا کسی از آن سر در نیاورد شما به وسیله این برنامه میتوانید این کار را انجام دهید
بر گرفته از سایت :

http://www.worldvb6.blogfa.com

----------


## terminator68

با سلام.

ببخشید کسی می تونه یک برنامه در مورد مرتب سازی خطی و باینری اینجا بزاره؟

با تشکر.

----------


## ali virus

این تاپیک رو برای این ایجاد کردم که دوستان بتونن سورس برنامه ها رو گیر بیارن . 
عزیزان این برنامه اولی میتونه فایلهای شما رو سوپر هایدن و از حالت سوپر هایدن خارج کنه . 
امیدوارم از این سورس خوشتون بیاد .

----------


## ali virus

این برنامه میتونه مختصات موس رو بدست بیاره . امیدارم خوشتون بیاد . ( سورس برنامه ) .

----------


## ali virus

برنامه زیر که شبیه یه آنتی ویروس خیلی ساده عمل میکنه . این برنامه قسمتهایی از کامپیوتر شما که غیر فعال شده رو فعال میکنه . مثل : Folder options – Registry – Task manager . فقط یه ویروس یا شاید هم کرم که اسمش هم هست UPDATEWIND.EXE رو طبق مسیرهایی که از شما میگیره پاک میکنه . امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد . از لینک زیر میتونید دانلود کنید :

----------


## ali virus

سلام . در جواب آقای پرفشنال عزیز باید بگم که اون تاپیک خیلی شلوغ شده بود و به سختی میشد برنامه مورد نظر رو از داخلش گیر آورد . 
حالا از این حرفا بگذریم و بریم سراغ یه برنامه دیگه . شاید برنامه هایی رو که من میسازم خیلی کاربردی نباشن ولی به هر صورت بهتر از هیچیه . 
خب سورس زیر رو دانلود کنید که در ضمن فایل اجرایی هم توشه . این برنامه عمل کپی فایل رو با سرعت زیادتری انجام میده . داخل برنامه دکمه براوز رو بزنید و فایل رو انتخاب کنید . دکمه پایین براوز رو هم بزنید و محل ذخیره فایل رو برای برنامه مشخص کنید . به همین راحتی . 
خب از لینک زیر دانلود کنید :

----------


## ali virus

این برنامه میتونه طبق مختصاتی که بهش میدید نشانگر موس رو به نقطه مورد نظر ببره . این سورس رو میتونید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید .  :لبخند:

----------


## Mbt925

دوست عزیز وقتی شما نمونه هاتون رو در تاپیک هایی که پیوست شدن معرفی کنید ، این نمونه ها برای همیشه موندگار میشن و دوستان تازه وارد می تونن راحت تر ازشوت استفاده کنن.

----------


## parselearn

این برنامه رو خیلی وقت پیش نوشتم. موقعی که برنامه نویسی رو تازه شروع کردم
برنامه ای برای تغییرات در رجیستری هست. قابلیت ذخیره اطلاعات برنامه رو نداره
برای آشنایی با رجیستری خوبه

----------


## shaghaghi

از عنوان و تصویر ضمیمه همه چیز پیداست!
امیدوارم برایتان تازگی داشته باشد

----------


## shaghaghi

تا اونجایی که می شد جستجو کردم که تکراری نباشه! (با این حال اگه تکراری بود منو ببخشید).
این هم یک ProgressBar (نوار پیشرفت) معمولی با نمایش درصد اجرا که بدون استفاده از Ocx کار می کنه.

----------


## sina26

یک فرم login با استفاده از Ado
username= 1
password=1

----------


## mohamad_good

> برنامه ماشین حساب با قابلیت clipboard


http://www.barnamenevis.org/im.../yahoo/108.gif

----------


## mehrnoosh 25

> *دوستان اگه برنامه ای می خواستند مطرح کنند شاید داشتیم و براشون گذاشتیم*


   سلام و خسته نباشید برنامه هایی که گذاشتین فوق العاده است من برنامه ماشین حساب و ساعت در ویژوال بیسیک دات نت را میخوام البته خودم یه چیز هایی را نوشتم ولی توش خیلی اشکال دارم :متفکر:  . ممنون میشم کمکم کنید . بد جور اعصابم را ریخته بهم  :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی: . بازم تشکر از برنامه هایی که گذاشتین. :چشمک:

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام دوست عزیز برای سورس ماشین حساب به این لینک




> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=47419


در مورد ساعت هم به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید



> https://barnamenevis.org/showth...A7%D8%B9%D8%AA

----------


## saied_hacker

:عصبانی: Gride  ترسیم یک شکل هندسی
 :خجالت: Text on Location توی هر کجا بهخای می تونی بنویسی یه یکمم امکانات رسم و            سیو   .... 
 :گریه: Date Diff OCX برای محاسبه اختلاف تاریخها...

----------


## مهران رسا

برنامه ای که با شکست رو به رو شد ...

----------


## مهران رسا

یک سری برنامه نسبتاً بدرد بخور ....

----------


## مهران رسا

یکسری برنامه نسبتاً بدرد بخور دیگه ...
سورس ویروس هم در فایل ها موجود هست . مراقب باشید اجرا نکنید .

----------


## مهران رسا

دو تا برنامه در زمینه اینترنت ...

----------


## مهران رسا

کار با رجیستری ...

----------


## مهران رسا

... Data Base

----------


## مهران رسا

کار با فایل ...

----------


## مهران رسا

This program tells you how many times, date and time the program was run.

----------


## مهران رسا

... ... Forms

----------


## مهران رسا

*یک برنامه کوچولو برای مدیریت فروشگاه باتری اتومبیل


*

----------


## مهران رسا

*---»* *سورس کدهای مربوط به طراحی فرم ها :* » نمایش فرم به صورت شیشه ای » نمایش فرم ها با انیمیشن خاص » تغییر شکل فرم به شکل یک ستاره » قرار دادن یک دکمه روی نوار عنوان » طراحی فرم های سوراخ دار » طراحی فرمهایی به شکل بیضی

----------


## مهران رسا

*---»**سورس کدهای مربوط به کار با سیستم و ویندوز :* » شناسایی CD ROM در سیستم  » بررسی کردن وضعیت چراغ Caps Lock » نمایشگر نوار کارکرد پردازنده » بررسی کننده ظرفیت درایوها » برنامه ای برای Hibernate کردن سیستم » پنهان کردن درایوها از My Computer » جابجا شدن حرکت نشانگر موس » بستن برنامه ها با استفاده از عنوان آنها » راه اندازی مجدد سیستم ( Restart ) » جستجوی سریع فایلها در سیستم » خاموش کردن سیستم ( ShutDown ) » ضبط کردن صداهای پخش شده در ویندوز » استخراج کردن مشخصات سیستم » قرار دادن آیکون برنامه در کنار ساعت » قرار دادن برنامه در Startup ویندوز » استخراج اطلاعات Dialup های موجود در سیستم ( UserName و Password )
 » نمایش دیالوگ سیستم برای انتخاب Folder یا پوشه

----------


## مهران رسا

*---»**سورس کدهای به نوعی مرتبط با گرافیک سیستم :* » حرکت دادن آیکونهای موجود در دسکتاپ » استخراج ابعاد تصویر بدون بار کردن آن » عکس گرفتن از تصویر زمینه دسکتاپ » اسکرین سیور شماره 1 » اسکرین سیور شماره 2 » اسکرین سیور شماره 3 » اسکرین سیور شماره 4 » شیشه ای کردن نوار وظیفه ( TaskBar ) » تغییر والپر ( WallPaper ) ویندوز  » بزرگنمایی تصویر همراه با اسکرول

----------


## مهران رسا

*---»**سورس کدهای مربوط به انواع بازی ها :* » بازی در حالت سه بعدی ( سفینه جنگی ) » بازی قشنگ پازل شماره 1 » بازی قشنگ پازل شماره 2 » بازی کرم یا همون Snake » بازی جالب و سنتی دوز ( XO )

----------


## مهران رسا

*---»* *انواع* *سورس کدهای دیگر برای دانلود :* » نمایشگر ساعت به صورت عقربه ای  » نمایشگر ساعت به صورت دیجیتالی » نمایش و کنترل شکلکهای ویندوز ( Agent ) » کنترل دکمه های فشرده شده در سیستم » فرستادن ایمیل به همراه فایل ضمیمه » MP3 پلیر با اسکین های زیبا و جالب » برنامه ویرایشگر فایل های متنی » یک پیانو ( ارگ ) بسیار قشنگ و جالب » طراحی و ساخت منو های شناور » برنامه ای برای مدیریت رجیستری » روشی برای جستجو و جایگزینی در متن » چرخش دادن متن با زاویه دلخواه  » ارتباط دادن VB با فلش (1) » ارتباط دادن VB با فلش (2) » ویرایشگری برای صفحات HTML

----------


## مهران رسا

منابع تمامی لینک های بالا : http://visualbasic.blogfa.com/

----------


## مهران رسا

مثال شماره 1

----------


## مهران رسا

مثال شماره 2

----------


## مهران رسا

مثال شماره 3

----------


## مهران رسا

چند مثال مفید از Player ها در VB.

----------


## مهران رسا

چند تا مثال در مورد گرافیک در ویژوال بیسیک ..

----------


## مهران رسا

از کد این Piano به خوبی می تونید استفاده کنید ...

نمونه برنامه VB که مثلاً کار shell32 رو انجام میده ..

یه برنامه ی ساده

*User Accounts Manager for Windows XP
*Download

*Advanced File Searching
*Dwonload*
*

دو تا برنامه در رابطه با اینترنت و یکسری فایل دیگه ...

----------


## مهران رسا

مثال شماره 4

----------


## مهران رسا

Randomize Music Maker  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## مهران رسا

Ghostrosoft Action Simulator Permium
Info&SavePIC

----------


## daskar

برنامه ماشين حساب به همراه source 
 hmd

----------


## Apache66

سلام
با این برنامه اگه سرگرم کامپیوتر بودی و از زمان هم
خبری نداشتی ، خبر پیدا می کنی 
چون سر ساعت یک پیغام به شما می ده که توش
ساعت سیستم خودتون رو نشون می ده

راستی برنامه را بعد از دانلود در Startup
ویندوز کپی کنید


پسورد :   iran_r_2010@yahoo.com

----------


## Apache66

سلام به دوستان

*اینم یه برنامه ای که شما رو تو چت کمک می کنه؟*

*کلی اختصارات چت داره و برای اونای که تازه کار چت*
*رو شروع کردند مفید است* .

 :قلب: 


پسورد: iran_r_2010@yahoo.com

----------


## Apache66

سلام


اینم یه تایمر که .....




پسورد:iran_r_2010@yahoo.com

----------


## مهران رسا

*CD Class Module v2.1*

*csSoundPlayer Library v1.1*

*MP3 Class Module*

*USB Communication*
*

*

----------


## مهران رسا

*Movie Module 1.2.6*


*GDI+ Api's*

----------


## مهران رسا

این برنامه با استفاده از Sendkeys فولدر های تو در تو میسازه ...

----------


## mortezasaky

برنامه اي براي قرار دادن عكس در پس زمينه پوشه ها

خط كشي شبيه به خط كش Word

يك رقص نور بسيار جالب و زيبا

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

هنوز يكم ناقصه ولي تو پست بعدي تبديلش مي كنم به فايل SCR. حالا تا بعد

----------


## sina26

چند روز پیش یکی از دوستا فایل exe یک برنامه به نام ساعت گویا گذاشته بود منم یه برنامه ای میزارم به همراه سورس بنام ساعت و تاریخ شمسی گویا امیدوارم مورد استفاده قرار گیرد (جهت استفاده فایل exe  را در startup قرار دهید .
امضاء  :قلب:

----------


## Apache66

> چند روز پیش یکی از دوستا فایل exe یک برنامه به نام ساعت گویا گذاشته بود منم یه برنامه ای میزارم به همراه سورس بنام ساعت و تاریخ شمسی گویا امیدوارم مورد استفاده قرار گیرد (جهت استفاده فایل exe را در startup قرار دهید .
> امضاء


 
*سلام دوست عزیز    اون برنامه مال من بود که چند سال پیش نوشتمش*
*راستی برنامه ات مشکل داره و خطای 429 رو میده . احتمالا تاریخ شمسی تو این برنامه* *مشکل داره . من یک تاریخ شمسی گذاشتم اگه خواستی می تونی تو برنامه ات استفاده کنی*
*به هر حال خوشحالم که برنامه ام بدردت خورد*

----------


## sina26

سلام دوست عزیز ممنون که توجه کردی و لطف داری برای رفع آن خطا اگه لطف کنید از گزینه Project - References - Browse  و از فولدر GoyaTimeفایل Shamsi.dll انتخاب و تائید کنند فکر کنم مشکل حل بشه بازم ممنون که گفتی 
 :قلب:

----------


## ali virus

سلام دوستان . این برنامه خیلی جالبه . به دکمه توی فرم هست که به دنبال موس حرکت میکنه . یعنی هرجا موس بره اونم میاد . میتونید از این لینک زیر دانلود کنید :

----------


## Apache66

سلام دوستان
برنامه زیر قابلیت تغییر دادن اشکال - زوم- و کپی کردن رو داره

----------


## Apache66

سلام 
اینهم برای تبدیل Dec به binare

----------


## Apache66

سلام
اینهم برنامه ای که روی فرم بارش برف رو نمایش می ده

----------


## Apache66

یک برنامه یاد آوری
با برنامه زیر می توانید پیامی را سر ساعت که شما مشخص می کنید برایتان نمایش داده شود

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

محاسبه فاكتوريل عدد با يه حلقه نزولي

----------


## Apache66

*برنامه قطع کردن اینترنت*

سلام دوستان عزیز
برنامه زیر را دانلود کنید . چند تا مشکل داشت که نتوانستم حلش کنم (وقت ندارم) 
1- هنگامی که کاربر ساعت را بخواهد وارد کند چه باید کرد؟
2- با اجرای برنامه کانکشن این برنامه اجرا شود 
3- راه حل دیگری به ذهن شما نمیرسد ؟

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

برنامه زیر پس از اجرا پاک میشه 
ضمیمه 18993
فقط با چند کد ساده!!!

----------


## Mbt925

> برنامه زیر پس از اجرا پاک میشه 
> ضمیمه 18993
> فقط با چند کد ساده!!!


این روش اصلا روش درستی نیست ، چون یه نسخه از برنامه توی System32 ساخته میشه.

روش اصلی و کارای این کار :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?p=534810&posted=1#post534810

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

این نوع روش بیشتر برای ویروسها و تروجانها کاربرد داره
ممنون از توجه شما

فرمها رو بصورت اشکال هندسی نمایش میده
ضمیمه 19002

----------


## aminf.2008

با سلام

اينم سه تا برنامه كامل با وي بي كه سورسشون رو گذاشتم تا از توش هرچي مي خواهيد برداريد
اگه نظر يا پيشنهادي هم داريد اي ميل كنيد

1- يه برنامه تروجان كامل كه البته اگه باز كنيد كلي حال مي كنيد
http://aminf2008.110mb.com/SubTrust.zip
2- يه برنامه مديريت كافينت با تمام امكانات
http://aminf2008.110mb.com/NetManager.zip
3- يه برنامه دفترچه تلفن با تمام امكانات اوليه
http://aminf2008.110mb.com/PhoneBook.zip

*aminf.2008@gmail*
اينم آدرس ايميل من كه اگه سوال داشتين مي تونيد بپرسيد يا همينجا پيغام بذاريد
نظر يادتون نره

----------


## sina26

برای استفاده دوستان در آدرس link  پائین برنامه De compiler Pro  ریجستری شده را میذارم امیدوارم مورد استفاده قرار گیرد  :قلب: 
http://rs240.rapidshare.com/files/12...MPILER_PRO.rar

----------


## majjjj

این هم یک برنامه ساده برای کار با منوها

----------


## m_diamond67

اين برنامه داراي كلي توابع و API هاي بدرد بخور هست كه اميدوارم ازش خوشتون بياد

این یه برنامه خیلی ساده است برای نصب فونت و همچنین حذف اونها با کمک Api

----------


## m_diamond67

اين برنامه براي كار با رجيستري طراحي شده
ظاهری زیبا و کارکردی آسان از ویژگیهایی بود که برای نوشتنش استفاده کردم
اول مياد رجيستري رو چك ميكنه و بر اساس اون تو برنامه نشون ميده
- كليد هاي كه تو برنامه استفاده كردم همشون با عكس هستش.
- قابليت پسورد گذاشتن براي برنامه هم هست.حتي اگه برنامه رو پاك كنيد پسوردش ژاك نميشه !
- تو برنامه يك راهنماي فارسي داره كه در مورد هر دستور يك مقدار توضيح ميده
- تمام برنامه رو تو يك فرم نوشتم.

منبع : iranvig

----------


## Apache66

*خطای چشم در Vb*

----------


## مهران رسا

سلام .

این هم سورس نسخه نسبتاً جدید آنتی ویروس EXIS .
این نسخه جهت شناسایی ویروس های معروف موجود در فلش دیسک ها ارائه شده .



نکات خوبی در این برنامه هست که می تونید ازشون استفاده کنید .


موفق باشید  :لبخند:

----------


## مهران رسا

سلام .

برخی دوستان قبلاً در صدد ایجاد لایه امنیتی برای ارتباط بین بانک اطلاعاتی و برنامه بودن .

به این صورت که نیاز داشتن تا فایل مربوط به بانک اطلاعاتی (به طور مثال mdb) در زمانی که برنامه به اون نیازی نداره به صورت کد شده در بیاد و در مواقع لازم بتوان اون رو به حالت اولیه بر گردوند و عملیات نوشتن و خواندن رو در بانک انجام داد ...

منم تصمیم گرفتم مثال ساده بیان کنم که امیدوارم بتونه به شما کمک کنه و Database Protection برنامه ای است که به شما کمک خواهد کرد .

 
(روش کار خیلی ساده و کارآمده)
توجه داشته باشید این برنامه از دو تا حالت (mode) تشکیل شده که فایلی رو که مثلاً با روش Replace -1 کد کردید باید حتماً از همون mode عملیات مربوط Decode انجام بشه ..

این هم کد برنامه : 

 
 
 
   'Database Protection'
   'Programmer : Mehran Rasa' - M8S8Y
   'mehran8_rasa (at) yahoo.com
Dim FileStr As String
Private Sub Command1_Click()
'Coding File'
   Select Case Combo1.Text 
       'mod 1
       Case Combo1.List(0)
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "2", "[!]")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "x", "[&]")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "h", "[#]")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "y", "[(]")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "t", "[@]")
       'mod 2
       Case Combo1.List(1)
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "2", "[^]")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "x", "[;]")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "h", "[5]")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "y", "[_]")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "t", "[#]") 
   End Select 
   'Add mark of program in file'
   FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "a", "[DPSPROT]") 
       'Write the Coded File'
       Open CDm.FileName For Output As #1
       Print #1, FileStr: Close #1 
       MsgBox "Database Coded Succesfsfully!", vbInformation 
       End
End Sub
Private Sub Command2_Click()
'Decoding File'
   Select Case Combo1.Text 
       'mode 1'
       Case Combo1.List(0)
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "[!]", "2")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "[&]", "x")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "[#]", "h")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "[(]", "y")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "[@]", "t")
       'mode 2'
       Case Combo1.List(1)
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "[^]", "2")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "[;]", "x")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "[5]", "h")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "[_]", "y")
           FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "[#]", "t") 
   End Select 
   'Remove mark of program in file'
   FileStr = Replace(FileStr, "[DPSPROT]", "a") 
       'Write the Decoded File'
       Open CDm.FileName For Output As #1
       Print #1, FileStr: Close #1 
       MsgBox "Database Decoded Succesfsfully!", vbInformation 
       End
End Sub
Private Sub Form_Load()
   'Import a File
   CDm.Filter = "MDB Files|*.mdb|All Files(*.*)|*.*"
   CDm.ShowOpen
   If CDm.FileName <> "" Then
       LbAddress.Caption = "Database Address : " & LCase(CDm.FileName)
       Call LoadFile
       Else: End: End If 
   Combo1.Text = Combo1.List(Index) 
End Sub
Sub LoadFile()
'Load File With Open#'
   a$ = Space(FileLen(CDm.FileName))
   Open CDm.FileName For Binary As #1
   Get #1, , a$
   Close #1
   FileStr = a$ 
   'Check the file for Coding or Decoding'
   If InStr(1, FileStr, "[DPSPROT]") = 0 Then
   Command1.Enabled = True
   Command2.Enabled = False
      Else
   Command2.Enabled = True
   Command1.Enabled = False
   End If
End Sub

----------


## ابوذر محمودی

اینم یه برنامه از طرف من تا باهاش یه کم بخندید :لبخند گشاده!: 
برنامه time&date ویندوز رو باز کنید بعد خودتون تماشا کنید :شیطان:

----------


## iekirani

متحرک کردن آب دریا با استفاده از توابع API ویندوز

نشان دادن مسیر برنامه ها و فایلهای درون منوی استارت ، این سورس برای ورد پد ویندوز نوشته شده و با اجرای برنامه ، به طور خودکار منوی استارت باز سپس آل پروگرمز باز و بعد اکسسریوس باز میشود !

با ویژوال بیسیک فلش پلیر را کنترل کنید !

محاسبه ی قیمت تمام شده ی تماسهای تلفنی بر حسب دلار ، یورو ، پوند و ضبط کلیه شماره ی تماسها ، میزان مکالمات به دقیقه و ...

----------


## tondar1404

اگه بتونيد يه برنامه ساده بانك اطلاعاتي كه در اون امكان پرينت به صورت تك نفره وجود داشته باشه بزاريد ممنون مي شم.

----------


## tondar1404

با سلام خدمت همه سروران گرامي
هركسي كه پروژه بانك اطلاعاتي يك مدرسه با توانايي چاپ به صورت تك دانش آموز داره؛ لطف كنه بزاره تا بقيه هم ازش استفاده كنن

----------


## drwatson

سلام
نمیدونم اینو قبلا دیدید یا نه برای کار با تابع bitblt هستش
در کل بامزست

----------


## ali virus

سلام . این یه برنامه هست که میتونه home page رو قفل یا باز کنه .(مثال برای توابع کار با ریجستری) .

----------


## r_oscar2007

سورس یک بوتر

لود کردن فایلهای 3dsmax در وی بی

انیمشن روی دسکتاپ

زوم کردن بر روی تصاویر

اینم یک اسکین زیبای دیگر

طیف رنگ برای کارهای گرافیکی

بارش برف بسیار طبیعی

اینم یک برنامه برای ترساندن دیگران پیشنهاد میکنم حتما نگاهی بهش بندازین

----------


## r_oscar2007

اینم اسکین زیبا برای برنامه های شما

سورس ساعت با قابلیت قرار گرفتن در نوار سیستم ترای

اینم فایل بیندر

فایل دانلودر

انمیشن روی دسکتاپ

----------


## r_oscar2007

اینهم برای تست کردن آنتی ویروس

اینم اسکرین سرور زیبا

ساعت عقربه ای

سورس بازی پینگ پنگ

سورس بازی تانک

سورس یک بازی بسیار جذاب

سورس ماشین حساب

سورس بازی معرف آتاری

فیلتر کردن و پردازش عکسها

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

يكي از دوستان پيام خصوصي داده بود و يه پازل ساده خواسته بود و ... گفت ساده مي خوام منم ساده درست كردم.
فقط يه چيزي دوستان اگه مشكلي دارن تايپيك بزنن تا زود تر به نتيجه برسن. شايد بگين داره كلاس ميزاره ولي به خاطر خودتون ميگم

----------


## r_oscar2007

متن 3 بعدی
3dmaze
پردازش تصاویر
آیکن ادیتور
تبدیل اعداد باینری به دسیمال
رمزگذاری بر روی رشته ها

----------


## r_oscar2007

تبدیل mp3 به فایل exe
فایل بیندر
ساعت عقریه ای
کد ادیتور
شیب رنگ در text
باتن های بسیار زیبا

----------


## r_oscar2007

سورسهای زیر بدرد کسانی میخورد که قصد نوشتن برنامه های convertsion دارند میخورد

----------


## r_oscar2007

اینم بدرد کسانی میخوره که میخوان کار با گرافیک را در دی بی شروع کنند

----------


## r_oscar2007

چند سورس جذاب دیگر

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

شبيه ساز لينوكس

*Algorithm**Dijkstra*

----------


## loads

تو تاپیک برنامه TransForm یکی از دوستان گفت کارم متفاوته ، منم خوشم اومد و تصمیم گرفتم بیشتر رو کارای متفاوت کار کنم 
اینم دوتا لیبل متفاوت

----------


## anoor_h

در مورد دستورات اس کیو ال چکار باید کرد

----------


## MFiRE

سلام
اينم يه برنامه از طرفه من به بچه هاي برنامه نويس *!!*
قبلا توي سايت گذاشته بودم ، حيفم اومد تويه تاپيكي به اين فعالي نزارم :بوس: 

اين برنامه جزء برنامه هاي *Spy* هست ! يه خرده پيشرفته تر *!* يه چيزاييش به دردتون مي خوره!
مثلاً مي خواييد هندله ادرس باره اينترنت اكسپلورر رو بدست بياريد ، هندله استارت رو ، يا هر چيزه ديگه اي ! كافيه ستاره رو بگيريد و بكشيد رويه شي مورد نظر تا برنامه كد رو توليد كنه !

موفق باشيد.

----------


## kuh_nur

سرس برنامه msn masnger
http://www.freevbcode.com/source/xmsn.zip

----------


## kuh_nur

انکودر ویدئو

http://parsaspace.com/taknikbartar/v...20to%20wmv.zip

----------


## kuh_nur

ایکون ایدتور 

http://parsaspace.com/taknikbartar/v...2005/icone.zip

----------


## amoo_reza63

راه اندازی اسکنر در ویژوال بیسیک. تقریبا گیر اوردنش خیلی سخته.
برنامرو ساده نوشتم. هر طور خواستین ادامش بدین.

----------


## loads

سلام 
یک جلوه طبیعی از آتش ( با کد نویسی )

----------


## loads

این مثل Beziers Screen Saver ویندوز  هستش

----------


## CATGAUDY

یه نمونه کوچک از تلفن گویا....KDtele به تاپیک زیر مراجعه کنید...

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=117263

----------


## kuh_nur

بازی پین بال با وی بی


این یکی هر فایلی که بخواهید با یک پسورد انتخابی قفل می کنه
http://4share.ir/storage/781FileEncrypt.rar

موس رکوردر

----------


## kuh_nur

تکسور در تصویر

----------


## kuh_nur

فکر کنم چیز جالبی باشه

----------


## kuh_nur



----------


## kuh_nur

نیازی به توضیح نداره

دانلود

دانلود

----------


## kuh_nur

یک ساعت انالوگ

دانلود

----------


## kuh_nur

فونت های فانتزی

دانلود

----------


## kuh_nur

جالبه از دست ندین

دانلود

----------


## kuh_nur

متون سه بعدی

دانلود
http://rapidshare.com/files/80549381/3DText_Maker.zip

----------


## loads

یه صفحه كليد مجازي

----------


## m_diamond67

دوست عزيز kuh_nur جان 
ممنون از لطفت كه اين كدهاي زيبا رو برا ما آپلود كردي ولي لطف كن سورس ها رو تو سايت آپلود كن .
با تشكر بي پايان

اين برنامه هر ثانيه عنوان پنجره فعال تغيير ميده .

----------


## Netsky

سلام دوستان . من قبلا هم تو این سایت عضو بودم . نمیدونم به چی دلیلی منو از سایت بیرون انداختن . 
حالا یه برنامه براتون گذاشتم شاید بدردتون بخوره . مثالی از تابع savesetting و getsetting هستش . توی تکست داخل برنامه هرچی خواستین بنویسین . بعد برنامه رو ببندید . حالا دوباره برنامه رو باز کنید . میبینید که همون چیزی که داخل تکست بود بازم هستش . 
زمان برنامه نویسی : یک دقیقه و بیست و شش ثانیه .

----------


## مهران رسا

تبدیل متن به گفتار ...

----------


## Netsky

سلام . با استفاده از این برنامه میتونید اطلاعات مربوط به BIOS رو از داخل ریجستری استخراج کنید . 
امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد .

----------


## Netsky

اینم یه سورس کد که برنامه رو دارای تاریخ انقضا میکنه . این برنامه نمونه بعد از 5 بار اجرا از کار میفته .

----------


## Netsky

با این برنامه میتونید آخرین فردی رو که با کامپیوتر به یاهو لاگین شده رو پیدا کنید ( آی دی طرف رو ) .

----------


## kuh_nur

> دوست عزيز kuh_nur جان 
> ممنون از لطفت كه اين كدهاي زيبا رو برا ما آپلود كردي ولي لطف كن سورس ها رو تو سايت آپلود كن .
> با تشكر بي پايان
> 
> اين برنامه هر ثانيه عنوان پنجره فعال تغيير ميده .


سلام
ببخشید که نمی تونم فایل ها رو آپ کنم
اما سعی می کنم بهترین ها رو براتون بزارم 
با تشکر

----------


## Netsky

اینم یه برنامه که چند وقت پیش نوشتم . با این برنامه میتونید صفحه هوم پیج اینترنت اکسپلورر رو قفل و باز کنید . فقط کافی آدرس سایت رو در تکست داخل برنامه بنویسید .

----------


## مهران رسا

*Get Processes Path*

----------


## Netsky

سلام . امیدوارم تا اینجا از برنامه های من خوشتون اومده باشه . اینم یه برنامه که تشخیص میده کاربر ادمین هست یا نه .......... 
امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد دوستان . ..............

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام.

يك تعداد بازي گذاشتم (18 تا) كه فكر مي كنم بعضي هاشون حتي مي تونند تو برنامه نويسي تجاري يك كمك هايي بكنند.
دوستان لازمه بگم اينا رو از بين 30 تا 40 تايي كه دانلود كردم جدا كردم و اينجا گذاشتم.

موفق باشيد.

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

بازي شماره 6 تا 10:

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

بازي شماره 11 تا 15:

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

بازي شماره 16 و 17:

هجدهمين بازي حجمش زياد بود نشد بزارم. :چشمک:

----------


## m_diamond67

اینم یه برنامه توپ.این برنامه تمامی آدرسهای رفته شده در سایتها رو با پسوردش ذخیره میکنه.میتونید باهاش پس وبلاگ ها ی افراد رو بزنید.
منبع : www.arash-soft.blogsky.com

----------


## sohrab o

اینم یه برنامه پرسنلی

----------


## sohrab o

تعدادی ToolBar

----------


## sohrab o

نوشتن متن بصورت مورب

----------


## sohrab o

چند ProgressBar جالب

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

اين 33 تا بازي هم تحمل كنيد ديگه بازي نمي زارم. آخه حيفه از بين 76 تا بازي جدا كردم.
خودم تو نگاه اول از 7 تاي اينها چيزاي جديدي ياد گرفتم.

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

ادامه بازي ها

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

ادامه بازي ها:

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

ادامه بازي ها:

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

تموم شد راحت شديد.

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

خيلي ها ممكنه نظرشون اين باشه كه بازي به چه دردي ميخوره.
ولي من خودم از بازي ها خيلي چيزا ياد مي گيرم. منظورم سورسشونه نه خود بازي.

حالا چند تا برنامه براي ايجاد انيميشن هاي زيبا و كاربردي (فقط با كد نويسي) !!! گذاشتم. خيلي جالب هستن.

----------


## m_diamond67

گرافيك ويستا براي وي بي!

یک برنامه بسیار کاربردی برای تبدیل عدد به حروف برای ویژوال بیسیک که تا ۳۲ رقم عدد را به حروف تبدیل می کند.

یک اسکرین سیور بسیار جالب که صفحه Desktop را گل باران میکند. و یا با تنظیم کردن آن می توانید نام خود را در صفحه به طور تصادفی پخش کنید.

منبع : http://www.vbsoftware.iranblog.com/

----------


## ابوذر محمودی

سلام .

با این DLL ی که واستون گذاشتم می تونین یه رشته رو کد کنید و بعدا اونو از حالت رمز گذاری شده خارج کنید .

این DLL خیلی به درد ذخیره کردن پسورد ها و متن هایی می خوره که شما نمی خواین کاربر به راحتی اونارو بخونه .

 4 نوع حالت کد گذاری داره به علاوه اینکه در حالت 2 و 4 کد گذاری بر اساس کلمه ای که شما در قسمت Word وارد می کنید خواهد بود .

یه مثال هم گذاشتم که می تونید استفاده کنید .


دستمم درد نکنه !

----------


## Mr'Jamshidy

این برنامه رو برای تمام برنامه نویسان پارسی زبان عزیز نوشتم
امیدوارم ازش لذت ببرید

فایل اول خود برنامه و فایل دوم فایل پشتیبان

البته یک چیز رو یادم رفت
تعداد توابع در حال حاضر محدوده اما در آینده براتون کاملش میکنم حدود *940* تا تابع و یک قسمت هم برای آموزش یک سری موارد بهش اضافه میکنم
در ضمن دوست داشتم برنامه رو به صورت Open Source براتون بزارم اما با .نت نوشتم و جاش تو این قسمت نیست

----------


## Mr'Jamshidy

> سلام .
> 
> با این DLL ی که واستون گذاشتم می تونین یه رشته رو کد کنید و بعدا اونو از حالت رمز گذاری شده خارج کنید .
> 
> این DLL خیلی به درد ذخیره کردن پسورد ها و متن هایی می خوره که شما نمی خواین کاربر به راحتی اونارو بخونه .
> 
>  4 نوع حالت کد گذاری داره به علاوه اینکه در حالت 2 و 4 کد گذاری بر اساس کلمه ای که شما در قسمت Word وارد می کنید خواهد بود .
> 
> یه مثال هم گذاشتم که می تونید استفاده کنید .
> ...


آقا دستت که درد نکنه اما DLL مشکل داره (تو دیکد کردن) ببین میتونی مشکلش رو حل کنی؟

----------


## mahmood_s

يك نرم افزار براي نصب برنامه هاتون 

شايد تكراري باشه و يا بعضي ها باهاش كار كردن ولي براي يادآوري مي زارم
واقعا كار باهاش راحته

چون حجمش كمي زياده لينكه دانلودش رو گذاشتم 

در ضمن پسوردش اينه : www.p30download.com

http://www.farashare.com/users/247/s...oad.com%5D.zip

----------


## مهران رسا

برنامه برای چسباندن فایل اجرایی و تصویر به یکدیگر ...

----------


## loads

کار با اصوات

----------


## kuh_nur

سلام دوستان
این یه ابزار جالبه بدرد اونهایی که می خوان کمی ( فقط کمی تو قسمت شیپ ) کار کنن



اینم یه برنامه جالب برای اونایی که بهشون میگن گرافیست ها

----------


## Netsky

سلام . اینم یه افکت جالب برای فرم هستش . فرم به صورت fade ( محو شدن ) ظاهر میشه . حتما دانلود کنید . 
اگه هم خوستون اومد تشکر کنید .

----------


## ابوذر محمودی

امروز چند تا برنامه اینجا می زارم 
شاید  برای بعضی هاتون ساده باشه ولی نکات جالبی داخل بعضی از برنامه ها هست که واقعا به درد می خوره .
هدف فقط جنبه آموزشی هست.

توضیح زیادی برای هر برنامه نمی دم چون هم عکس و هم نام اونها مرتبط با کاربرد برنامه هست

برنامه اول مربوط به عکس گرفتن از صفحه نمایش یا پنجره فعال هست

این هم برای گرفتن عکس از صفحه نمایش و پنجره فعال با چند نکته ظریف

با این برنامه هم می تونید به جای چشمک زن تکست باکس عکس بزارید

این هم از اسمش معلومه Character Map ویندوز

----------


## ابوذر محمودی

کارش رو تو عکس ملاحظه می کنید


کارش رو تو عکس ملاحظه کنید

کارش رو تو عکس ملاحظه می کنید (گرافیک)

عکس ها رو با هم ادغام می کنه (Fade)

نیاز به توضیح ندارد ، عکس گویاست

----------


## ابوذر محمودی

برای استخراج آیکون فایلهای exe , DLL و... و ذخیره اونها استفاده می شه

از اسمش پیداست که کارش چیه

اینم یه بازی که همه آشنایی کامل رو باهاش دارن

اینم یه بازی دیگه

این بازی هم از اسمش معلومه دیگه
فکر کنم با کلیدهای  1  3  7  9  کار می کنه

----------


## مهران رسا

یک مثال ساده در مورد استفاده از تابع PSet

----------


## Netsky

سلام . اینم یه برنامه باحال که کار خودمه . این برنامه ساعت سیستم شما رو میگیره و به صورت حروف پینگلیش براتون مینویستش . خودتون دانلود کنید ببینید چه جوریه؟؟؟ خیلی باحاله!!!!
معذرت خواهی : ببخشید این قسمت دانلود برنامه این کلمه Time هست . که اشتباه تایپی بود نوشته شده ((Tiem )). در هر صورت معذرت میخام .

----------


## vcldeveloper

سلام،

امروز پیرو گزارشی با عنوان *"Finglish تایپ شده + تکراری + نامرتبط به بخش "* از پست شماره 1171، به این تاپیک مراجعه کردم تا پست گزارش شده بررسی و حذف بشه. احتمالا به دلیل اینکه پست مربوطه پست اول صفحه 118 بوده، من تصور کردم یک تاپیک جدید هست، و تاپیک را حذف کردم. با اطلاع رسانی یکی از کاربران سایت، تاپیک حذف شده به جای خودش برگشت، اما با وجود آنکه بطور پیش فرض گزینه "حذف نکردن ضمیمه ها" فعال هست، تمام ضمیمه های این تاپیک پاک شد! احتمالا امکان برگشت ضمیمه ها بطور عادی میسر نیست، سعی می کنم بررسی کنم که چطور میشه این ضمیمه ها را برگرداند، و چرا ضمیمه ها حذف شدند.
اگر خبر جدیدی درباره بازیابی ضمیمه ها شد، در همین تاپیک اعلام می کنم

از مشکل پیش آمده عذرخواهی می کنم،

موفق باشید

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

وقتی دیدم تاپیک محبوب برنامه های VB حذف شده مات و مبهوت موندم !!! :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب: 

xx xx xxxx xx xxxx xxxx* xxxx xxxx* xxxx xxxx xx xxxx xxxx xxx xxxxxx xxxxxx xxxx VB xxx xx xxx.

xxxx xxxxx xxxx xxxx xx xxxxxx xx xxx xx xxxxx* xx xxxxxxx xxxxx xxxxxxx xxxx* xx xx xxx xxx VB xxxxxx xxxxx xx xx xxxxx xxxxxx xxxx xx xxx xxxx xx xxx xxx.

و همکاری بنده به حذف تاپیک برنامه های VB انجامید. آخرین پست این تاپیک در صفحه 118 حاوی درخواست یک برنامه بود که نه جاش اونجا بود و نه فارسی تایپ شده بود را بنده گزارش کردم به مدیر سایت () جهت حذف پست اضافی *نه حذف کل تاپیک.*

احتمالاً چون اون پست اول صفحه صد و هجدهم بود آقای مدیر فکر کردند تاپیک جدید هست و سریع به حذف اون اقدام کردند. :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب: 

تاپیکی که حاصل زحمات بسیاری از دوستان بود/ :خیلی عصبانی: 

من حدود بیشتر صد تا از برنامه ها رو تا حالا دانلود کرده بودم و تو هاردم دارم اگه برنامه ها قابل بازیابی نبودند حاضرم بشینم یکی یکی آپلود کنم/ اما اینبار نه در این سایت تا دفعه بعد که از این قبیل اتفاقات افتاد فایل های ضمیمه حذف نشوند/

آقای کشاورز بنده هم عذر می خوام به خاطر همین پست/

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقای کشاورز بنده هم عذر می خوام به خاطر همین پست


شما حق دارید، ولی در زمان بررسی گزارش شما، من داشتم همزمان به 4 گزارش دیگه + 2 اعتراض کاربران در بخش گفتگو با مسئولین + 1 پیام خصوصی از کاربری در تالار VB + چند تاپیک در بخش دلفی رسیدگی می کردم.
نمیخوام اشتباه پیش آمده را توجیح کنم، تا همین چند لحظه پیش هم مشغول پیگیری موضوع برگرداندن ضمیمه های تاپیک بودم، البته از یک حدی بالاتر، از کنترل من خارج میشه و به مدیر کل سایت مربوط میشه، که به ایشون هم پیام دادم که مشکل را پیگیری کنند. حجم گزارش ها، و درخواست های خصوصی، و... بالا ست. یک مدیر هم که آن لاین میشه، نمیتونه اینا رو بزاره، بگه مدیر دیگه میاد بررسی میکنه، چون ممکنه برای اون مدیر مشکلی پیش بیاد و به موقع به سایت مراجعه نکنه. پس ما مجبوریم هر وقت که آن لاین میشیم، فارغ از اینکه سایت چند مدیر داره، همه گزارش ها و اعتراض ها و درخواست ها را بررسی کنیم.

موفق باشید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اگر خبر جدیدی درباره بازیابی ضمیمه ها شد، در همین تاپیک اعلام می کنم


متاسفانه امروز از طرف مدیریت کل سایت مطلع شدم که امکان برگشت ضمیمه های حذف شده در حد صفر هست.

تاپیک را از حالت اعلان خارج می کنم.

----------


## terminator68

سلام.

این تاپیک چرا اینجوری شده؟

حالا اتفاقی بود که افتاد. :شیطان: 

برای اینکه این تاپیک به امید خدا به حالت اول برگرده من اولین برنامه رو می زارم. :تشویق:

----------


## ali_habibi1384

چرا هیچ لینک دانلودی توی این تاپیک به این قدیمی و پر باری نیست؟!!!
چرا همه رو آقای کشاورز ویرایش کرده؟!!!
یعنی همش خلاف مقررات سایت بوده؟ پس چرا کل تاپیک پاک نشده؟ کسی می تونه جوابمو بده؟

----------


## yako_yako

بچه ها خواهشا هرکی از ضمیمه های قبلی چیزی داره آپلود کنه

----------


## m_diamond67

در اسرع وقت من همون هارو كه گذاشته بودم و آپ مي كنم.

----------


## powerboy2988

> یک آلبوم عکس که می تونید تو اون سرعت رد شدن عکس ها رو تنظیم کنید


سلام
این فایل دانلودش کجاست؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Dr.Bronx

اینجا https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...postcount=1171
اینجا https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...postcount=1174
و اینجا https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...postcount=1176

----------


## rouzbeh_ziafati

سلام به دوستان
من یه مشکلی دارم که دنبالش خیلی گشتم با اینکه بعضی ها راه حل هایی ارائه دادند اما تا الان هیچ کدوم برای من عملی نشده .
من می خوام در VB با دستوارت sql به بانک اطلاعاتیم که access هست دسترسی داشته باشم و Select کنم .
فقط حالتی رو می تونم انتخاب کنم یا جستجویی رو می تونم انجام بدم که متغیر من از نوع رشته ای باشه .
مثال :
Data2.RecordSource = " select * from primery where car_no = ' " + Text1.Text + " ' "
Data2.Refresh
اسم table   من primery  هست و اسم فیلد مورد نظر  car_no محتوایت text1 رو مقایسه کردم با محتویات قیلد car_no
این روش جواب میده و مشکلی باهاش ندارم . 
اما وقتی که به فیلدی برخورد میکنم غیر از رشته و می خواهم یک متغییر عددی رو جای text بگذارم برنامه کار نمیکنه و خطا میده . 
کسی می دونه قالب این دستور چطور باید تغییر کنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hrj1981

براي فيلدهاي عددي ديگر علامت " ' " لازم نيست

----------


## tdodangeh

برای فیلد عددی علامت ' را نگذارید و بجاش بنویسید cstr(text1.text)

----------


## rouzbeh_ziafati

ممنون . حالا اگه بخوام یک تاریخ رو در text1.text  بگیرم و با دستور sql اون رو با فیلد date_out در بانک که در نوع تاریخ است مقایسه کنم چه کار باید بکنم ؟؟؟  هر کاری کردم خطا داد

----------


## S@LLy_Sen@tor

> دوستان سلام 
> 
> من خیلی تازه واردم , از وقتی که وارد سایت شدم دیدم که خیلی ها در مورد ارتباط با پورت ها سوال می کنن  و البته دوستان با تجربه ی زیادی رو هم دیدم که راهنماییشون می کنن ... 
> 
> دوستان اکثرا توصیه می کنن که از MSCOMM استفاده بشه ... که البته عالیه چون هم خیلی ساده اس و هم یکی از component های خود VB6 هستش ولی متاسفانه کمی محدودیت داره . 
> 
> من  یک DLL براتون گذاشتم که با اون با هر پورتی مثل Serial یا موازی یا USB و joystick ویا مودم و اصلا هر چیزی که آدرس پورتش رو داشته باشین می تونین ارتباط برقرار کنین ... 
> 
> یک برنامه ی VB هم هست که نحوه ی کارش رو به طور بسیار ساده نشون میده ... بقیه ی توضیحات رو می تونین در فایل readme.txt بخونین ...
> ...


سلام 
این فایل دانلودش کجاست؟!؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> سلام 
> این فایل دانلودش کجاست؟!؟


به صفحه قبل همين تاپيك نگاهي بياندازيد.

----------


## S@LLy_Sen@tor

> به صفحه قبل همين تاپيك نگاهي بياندازيد.


درضمن صفحه ی قبل هم رفتم و دیدم اوضاع از چه قراره!
واقعآ متاسفم :ناراحت:

----------


## یاشار رضایی نسب

سلام 
برنامه ای دارین که باهاش بشه چند فایل pdf رو با vb در اکسس ذخیره کرد ؟
اگه دارین میشه برام میل کنین rezaienasab@yahoo.com ممنون میشم .

----------


## tdodangeh

> ممنون . حالا اگه بخوام یک تاریخ رو در text1.text بگیرم و با دستور sql اون رو با فیلد date_out در بانک که در نوع تاریخ است مقایسه کنم چه کار باید بکنم ؟؟؟ هر کاری کردم خطا داد


اگر پایگاه داده شما Access هست بهتر هست به جای اینکه نوع فیلدی را Date بگذارید ، Text تعریف کنید ، بعد در زمان مقایسه در برنامه هم Text1.text  را با مقدار اون فیلد مقایسه کنید، Text1  رو در برنامه Maskedit بگذارید با فرمت "##/##/###"

----------


## powerboy2988

> اینجا https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...postcount=1171
> اینجا https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...postcount=1174
> و اینجا https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...postcount=1176


 اینجاها که لینک دانلودش نیست!!!!

----------


## ƒxmahdi

نمونه چند Screen Saver
از خصوصیات بارز این برنامه ها کامپایل شدن با پسوند Scr هست. 
که شما می تونید بعد از کامپایل کردن روی فایل اجرایی کلیک راست کرده و گزینه Install را انتخاب کنید.که برنامه شما در لیست Screen Saver های ویندوز قرار می گیره.

----------


## m_diamond67

برنامه ای که ساعت و دقیقه و ثانیه را از کاربر دریافت و به ثانیه تبدیل می کند.

برنامه ای که عددی را به عنوان ثانیه از کاربر گرفته و به ساعت و دقیقه و ثانیه تبدیل می کند.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> اینم یه برنامه پرسنلی


سلام امكان داره نمونه دوبار آپلود كنيد

----------


## m_diamond67

پس این تاپیک چرا تعطیل شده؟مدیران کجا هستید؟

----------


## Dr.Bronx

ببخشید ولی تعطیل شدن تاپیک چه ربطی به مدیران داره ؟  :متفکر: 

هیچ ربطی الان بین این 2 تا من پیدا نمی کنم

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
در این تاپیک درخواست برنامه و یا آپلود مجدد برنامه ای را ننماید. در صورت لزوم، به صورت خصوصی با کاربری که برنامه رو گذاشته بود موضوع رو مطرح کنید.

در این تاپیک علت حذف ضمایم پست ها را نپرسید قبلاً (دو صفحه قبل) علت آن توضیح داده شده.

اگر هدف شما انتشار سورس کدها و برنامه ها میباشد در تاپیک های مشابه که تعدادشان هم کم نیست فعالیت کنید.

بدلیل ارسالهای فاقد محتوای کاربران که هر از چندگاهی باعث میشه تا این تاپیک بی محتوا رو بالا بیاره تاپیک قفل شد.

با تشکر از همکاری شما/

----------

